# Obama officially turns back on Isreal.



## grunt11b (May 19, 2011)

Obama: Palestinian State Must Be Based on 1967 Borders - FoxNews.com

 What a piece of work, if I where Isreal I would throw up the big F.U. sign and carry on with my business. We will make relations better with Isreal after 2012 is over with. This president is embarrassing.


----------



## Hot Wire (May 19, 2011)

Obama: Palestinian State Must Be Based on 1967 Borders - FoxNews.com
The muslim in obama is showing.


----------



## rightwinger (May 19, 2011)

All we are saying.....is give peace a chance


----------



## Dr.Drock (May 19, 2011)

rightwinger said:


> All we are saying.....is give peace a chance



Too bad he didn't take that stance in Afghanistan or Libya.


----------



## Big Hoss (May 19, 2011)

I would prefer just letting Iran nuke Israhell right off the damn map.


----------



## Dr.Drock (May 19, 2011)

Good read, a lot of warmongery rhetoric towards Syria. Will they be Obomba's next victim?


I'll have to read up on Syria and find out how oil rich of a country they are.


----------



## Soggy in NOLA (May 19, 2011)

Big Hoss said:


> I would prefer just letting Iran nuke Israhell right off the damn map.



I can see why no one likes you.... you're an asshole.  And, the newest adition to the ignore list.  Buh bye.


----------



## Big Hoss (May 19, 2011)

Soggy in NOLA said:


> Big Hoss said:
> 
> 
> > I would prefer just letting Iran nuke Israhell right off the damn map.
> ...



I must have not gotten the memo of this being a damn popularity contest. See if I truly care I am on your ignore list...


----------



## Big Hoss (May 19, 2011)

Dr.Drock said:


> Good read, a lot of warmongery rhetoric towards Syria. Will they be Obomba's next victim?
> 
> 
> I'll have to read up on Syria and find out how oil rich of a country they are.



Ya know I read a book once where white's were trying to get their own nation in the northwest and it had a lot to say about the constant wars the u.s got its self into in the mideast its starting to come true.


----------



## Dr.Drock (May 19, 2011)

Big Hoss said:


> Soggy in NOLA said:
> 
> 
> > Big Hoss said:
> ...



He didn't address how much you'd care, he just gave an accurate portrayal of your character.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (May 19, 2011)

Big Hoss said:


> I would prefer just letting Iran nuke Israhell right off the damn map.



Of course you would, Adolf.


----------



## jillian (May 19, 2011)

Hot Wire said:


> Obama: Palestinian State Must Be Based on 1967 Borders - FoxNews.com
> The muslim in obama is showing.



kindly point out anything in that article that quotes the president as saying they should go back to 1967 borders.

given that fauxnews hasn't accurately reported anything he's said yet, i think i'll wait and see if something (or someone) credible says that.


----------



## konradv (May 19, 2011)

His approch seemed quite evenhanded.  It's the extremists on both sides that are driving the dialogue and the OP just serves to keep the controversy roiling.  THAT'S the greatest danger to Israel, NOT what the president said.


----------



## StevenC (May 19, 2011)

jillian said:


> Hot Wire said:
> 
> 
> > Obama: Palestinian State Must Be Based on 1967 Borders - FoxNews.com
> ...



Here



> So while the core issues of the conflict must be negotiated, the basis of those negotiations is clear: a viable Palestine, and a secure Israel. The United States believes that negotiations should result in two states, with permanent Palestinian borders with Israel, Jordan, and Egypt, and permanent Israeli borders with Palestine. The borders of Israel and Palestine should be based on the 1967 lines with mutually agreed swaps, so that secure and recognized borders are established for both states. The Palestinian people must have the right to govern themselves, and reach their potential, in a sovereign and contiguous state.



Transcript: Obama's Mideast Speech - World news - Mideast/N. Africa - msnbc.com


----------



## martybegan (May 19, 2011)

Big Hoss said:


> I would prefer just letting Iran nuke Israhell right off the damn map.


----------



## grunt11b (May 19, 2011)

jillian said:


> Hot Wire said:
> 
> 
> > Obama: Palestinian State Must Be Based on 1967 Borders - FoxNews.com
> ...



 At 4:20 seconds in this audio clip, you can hear Obama in his own words saying it.
 [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EGCr2iWatIs]YouTube - &#x202a;Obama talks on Israeli settlements and Palestine in his 19/5/2011 speech to the Mid East&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## NoEconomist (May 19, 2011)

Big Hoss said:


> I would prefer just letting Iran nuke Israhell right off the damn map.



*No family attacks-Meister*


----------



## rightwinger (May 19, 2011)

Dr.Drock said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > All we are saying.....is give peace a chance
> ...



Let it be...let it be


----------



## Trajan (May 19, 2011)

fox is wrong, surprise .....I'll be back...

text of speech..

http://nationaljournal.com/nationalsecurity/obama-the-status-quo-is-not-sustainable--20110519


----------



## konradv (May 19, 2011)

grunt11b said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > Hot Wire said:
> ...



Missed this part, did you?

_The borders of Israel and Palestine should be based on the 1967 lines with mutually agreed swaps, _

Isn't that the essence of negotiations?  You start from one point and work towards a compromise.  It'll never get settled, if either side thinks they're going to get everything their way.


----------



## GoneBezerk (May 19, 2011)

Let me guess, you're white trash that lives on some compound in backwoods SD waiting for the "war" to happen.



Big Hoss said:


> I would prefer just letting Iran nuke Israhell right off the damn map.


----------



## Trajan (May 19, 2011)

jillian said:


> Hot Wire said:
> 
> 
> > Obama: Palestinian State Must Be Based on 1967 Borders - FoxNews.com
> ...



to be fair,  so did AP...

 1 hr 58 mins ago

WASHINGTON  President Barack Obama is endorsing the Palestinians' demand for their future state to be based on the borders that existed before the 1967 Middle East war, in a move that will likely infuriate Israel. Israel says the borders of a Palestinian state have to be determined through negotiations.

Obama says Palestine must be based in 1967 borders - Yahoo! News


----------



## GoneBezerk (May 19, 2011)

So the arabs started a couple wars trying to kill off the Jews, but failed....so Obama comes along telling the Jews they need to give back the land to the Arabs. He is so stupid and corrupt.


----------



## Trajan (May 19, 2011)

konradv said:


> grunt11b said:
> 
> 
> > jillian said:
> ...



yes he did say it,  he said BASED on, we have said that before, thats not 'WILL BE'.....

I hear what you  are saying though  and what he did last year which got netanyahu rightfully so pissed was the settlement freeze, now  that was unprecedented and that is indeed part of not prior to negotiations...


----------



## JBeukema (May 19, 2011)

How 'bout we stay out of it, remove the target from our back, and let them handle it themselves?


----------



## Uncensored2008 (May 19, 2011)

jillian said:


> kindly point out anything in that article that quotes the president as saying they should go back to 1967 borders.



Are you stoned, or just fucking stupid?

{Obama, in a sweeping address tackling the uprisings in the Middle East and the stalled peace process, stunned Washington and Jerusalem by endorsing Palestinians' demand for their own state based on the pre-1967 borders. The break with longstanding U.S. policy appeared to immediately aggravate the Israelis, who want the borders of any future Palestinian state determined through negotiations. 

Read more: Netanyahu Rejects Obama Call for Palestinian State Based on 1967 Borders - FoxNews.com
}


----------



## Dr.Drock (May 19, 2011)

JBeukema said:


> How 'bout we stay out of it, remove the target from our back, and let them handle it themselves?



Even though it's one of the shortest, this is the smartest post in the entire Israel-Palestine discussions going on right now.


----------



## xsited1 (May 19, 2011)

Hot Wire said:


> Obama: Palestinian State Must Be Based on 1967 Borders - FoxNews.com
> The muslim in obama is showing.



Obama be cool wit Israel.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (May 19, 2011)

Oops, there's goes Florida to the Republicans in 2012.

Great Work, Barry!


----------



## CMike (May 19, 2011)

He should go back to his native Kenya.


----------



## signelect (May 19, 2011)

He can kiss Florida good by.  What an idiot.  Palestine is a cess pool with nothing to contribute.  Even their worshiped leader Ararat stole 200 million from them and did not build any hospitals , schools, or create one job.


----------



## GoneBezerk (May 19, 2011)

1) Obama's ego is too big not to act like the Messiah for the world.
2) Obama's anti-semetic views are too strong not to take a jab at Israel, possibly setting up their destruction someday. He didn't sit in Rev Wright's church by chance.
3) George Soros, a self-loathing Jew, is behind the scenes pulling the strings....just like he did in WWII Hungary where he helped kill other Jews for cash.



JBeukema said:


> How 'bout we stay out of it, remove the target from our back, and let them handle it themselves?


----------



## CrusaderFrank (May 19, 2011)

Any world order that elevates one nation or any group of people will not prevail -- except of course, elevating the Palestinians over the Israelis.


----------



## NoEconomist (May 19, 2011)

GoneBezerk said:


> 1) Obama's ego is too big not to act like the Messiah for the world.
> 2) Obama's anti-semetic views are too strong not to take a jab at Israel, possibly setting up their destruction someday. He didn't sit in Rev Wright's church by chance.
> 3) George Soros, a self-loathing Jew, is behind the scenes pulling the strings....just like he did in WWII Hungary where he helped kill other Jews for cash.
> 
> ...




  GB?    Hey! Its Glenn Beck guys!!!


----------



## edthecynic (May 19, 2011)

Hot Wire said:


> Obama: Palestinian State Must Be Based on 1967 Borders - FoxNews.com
> The muslim in obama is showing.


Gee, the Israeli press seems to agree with Obama. Must be the Muslim in the Israelis showing! 

http://www.haaretz.com/print-editio...move-forward-and-accept-1967-borders-1.362674

*Netanyahu must move forward and accept 1967 borders*

*Prime Minister Benjamin Netanyahu's speech to  Congress must be crafted carefully; just as his Bar-Ilan speech is  remembered for seven words, his Washington speech will rise or fall on  some 30 words.*

                                                                                                     By                                                                                                             Ari Shavit 

                                                                                                                                       Prime Minister Benjamin Netanyahu's Knesset  speech on Monday was a good one. He told the truth. He described the  Israeli-Palestinian conflict as it is. He set down six principles for  Israel as it seeks peace: recognition of Israel as the Jewish national  home, a demilitarized Palestine that does not control the Jordan Valley,  a solution outside Israel to the refugee problem, retention of  settlement blocs, a united Jerusalem and a declaration of an end to the  conflict with no further demands.                             
                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                         These six principles are completely loyal to  the Rabin legacy, the Sharon legacy and the Kadima party's platform.  They are principles that can be legitimately presented to the  Palestinians. They are principles that can be explained to the world.  They are principles that the sane Israeli majority accepts. Regarding  Jerusalem, Israel will have to make another painful concession, but  basically there's no two-state solution that is not founded on these six  principles.                             
                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                             If  we deserve peace, these are the principles it will be based on. If war  is imposed on us, these are the principles that will be worth fighting  for. This is the Israeli core.                             
                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                         But Netanyahu's speech to Congress next week  will have to be even better than Monday's; it will have to be  excellent. To achieve this, he will have to include another principle of  peace that he didn't mention in the Knesset - the principle of 1967.                             
                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                         Israel's prime minister doesn't have to  agree to withdraw to the 1967 borders. Such a withdrawal is impossible.  But he will have to agree to give the Palestinians land equivalent to  the territory captured in 1967. Such an agreement is vital. Without  accepting the principle of 1967, Netanyahu's other principles will  remain full of holes. The Palestinians will mock them and the world will  reject them. They will end up the latest unimportant remarks by an  unimportant prime minister who left no lasting mark.


----------



## GoneBezerk (May 19, 2011)

Yeah, Rev Wright is just made up by FOx News.

George Soros just escaped Nazi controlled Hungary as a Jew with some luck.

Obama has an ego the size of your....



NoEconomist said:


> GoneBezerk said:
> 
> 
> > 1) Obama's ego is too big not to act like the Messiah for the world.
> ...


----------



## Big Hoss (May 19, 2011)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Big Hoss said:
> 
> 
> > I would prefer just letting Iran nuke Israhell right off the damn map.
> ...



Is it just easier for morons such as yourself to throw out stupid buzz words than actually think and come up with something better? I am not a National Socialist but Hitler was a great man and leader so thank you.


----------



## CMike (May 19, 2011)

At the same time His Excellency wants to forgive $1 billion of loans to Egypt.


----------



## Big Hoss (May 19, 2011)

martybegan said:


> Big Hoss said:
> 
> 
> > I would prefer just letting Iran nuke Israhell right off the damn map.



Another sheeple...christ you people are like roaches.


----------



## Big Hoss (May 19, 2011)

NoEconomist said:


> Big Hoss said:
> 
> 
> > I would prefer just letting Iran nuke Israhell right off the damn map.
> ...



Is middle school already out for the summer...Really are you just that immature or just stupid?


----------



## Dr.Drock (May 19, 2011)

Big Hoss said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > Big Hoss said:
> ...



So you want a country full of jews to be killed, but can't believe the Adolf comparisons.


What am I missing?


----------



## CMike (May 19, 2011)

Big Hoss said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > Big Hoss said:
> ...


Go back under your rock Big Douchebag.


----------



## Big Hoss (May 19, 2011)

GoneBezerk said:


> Let me guess, you're white trash that lives on some compound in backwoods SD waiting for the "war" to happen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Actually sir moron I live in a nice neighborhood in a fairly large city. So no not waiting on any war...and I don't live on some stupid compound...sorry to destroy your media fed dreams.


----------



## Big Hoss (May 19, 2011)

JBeukema said:


> How 'bout we stay out of it, remove the target from our back, and let them handle it themselves?



That would require using common sense something politicians here lack.


----------



## Trajan (May 19, 2011)

This sounds like an attempted reset  speech to me but he still made a few errors, to wit;

Encouraging Assad while spanking Saleh, is inconsistent. 

In addition the relationship between himself and  Israel and himself and Fatah is bad, very bad. 


Abbas himself in a Newsweek ( yes Newsweek)  article I read last week or week before said straight-out he didn&#8217;t see Obama as a trustworthy broker anymore and despite requests from Obama not to, went to  the Sec. Council and asked for a resolution &#8220;immediately and completely cease all settlement activities in the occupied Palestinian territory&#8221;&#8230;&#8230;it put Obama in a HUGE bind and he instructed Rice to vote against it, which told Abbas all he needed to know, so, he is now in the act of mending fences with Hamas&#8230;..great job Mr. President. 

Netanyahu was pissed ala the settlement freeze, and expended significant political capital keeping himself viable at home.

When you get stomped by both parties you are trying to reconcile, well, you&#8217;re in the shitter. I am not sure this speech helped at all. 

And throwing more money at Egypt will sway the Muslim Brotherhood not at all, Israel in a few years may well have Egypt back as a Strategic 1st echelon national threat again.


----------



## CMike (May 19, 2011)

Big Hoss said:


> GoneBezerk said:
> 
> 
> > Let me guess, you're white trash that lives on some compound in backwoods SD waiting for the "war" to happen.
> ...



It's too bad you soil the city with your presence.


----------



## Big Hoss (May 19, 2011)

Dr.Drock said:


> Big Hoss said:
> 
> 
> > martybegan said:
> ...



It is an easier solution than sticking our nose in the middle east...let them work their own shit out.Israel has nukes let the entire middle east nuke each other back to the stone age WHY SHOULD WE CARE!? It is quite obvious to me that half the people in this thread are more loyal to Israel than to their own country.


----------



## Jarhead (May 19, 2011)

Big Hoss said:


> GoneBezerk said:
> 
> 
> > Let me guess, you're white trash that lives on some compound in backwoods SD waiting for the "war" to happen.
> ...



It doesnt change the fact that you write like someone who is sterotypically known as white trash living on some compound in backwoods SD waiting for the "war" to happen.


----------



## Big Hoss (May 19, 2011)

CMike said:


> Big Hoss said:
> 
> 
> > GoneBezerk said:
> ...



It is much worse that you refuse to use your head for anything other than a hat rack.


----------



## Sunni Man (May 19, 2011)

For President Obama to stand up to AIPAC and the Zionist thugs who control Israel.

Is very courageous and he should be applauded by all Freedom loving Americans for this heroic act.


----------



## Big Hoss (May 19, 2011)

Jarhead said:


> Big Hoss said:
> 
> 
> > GoneBezerk said:
> ...



So since I am against the U.S being Israel's bitch I am white trash and live on a compound.Actually we moved to SD because there was work here we are actually moving back east.


----------



## Mustang (May 19, 2011)

Hot Wire said:


> Obama: Palestinian State Must Be Based on 1967 Borders - FoxNews.com
> The muslim in obama is showing.


 
Israel would be smart to negotiate a permanent peace accord with the Palestinians.

Do you know why I say that?  It's because Israel's intransigence over the years has only served to empower the more radical groups within the Palestinian people by convincing the Palestinians that negotiations won't work and that only force will allow them to achieve Palestinian statehood.  Demographics are also not in Israel's favor.


----------



## Hot Wire (May 19, 2011)

Sunni Man said:


> For President Obama to stand up to AIPAC and the Zionist thugs who control Israel.
> 
> Is very courageous and he should be applauded by all Freedom loving Americans for this heroic act.


You muslim savages want nothing but total destruction of Israel and to force your evil deathcult of islam all over the world.FUCK YOU MUZZIE!!!!!!!!!!I HATE islam!!


----------



## Trajan (May 19, 2011)

Sunni Man said:


> For President Obama to stand up to AIPAC and the Zionist thugs who control Israel.
> 
> Is very courageous and he should be applauded by all Freedom loving Americans for this heroic act.



you're smarter than that SM, this won't be remembered in a month and we'll still have to live with what comes in concrete terms,you're a combat vet? then you know bravado is very very cheap....and always ends poolry


----------



## NoEconomist (May 19, 2011)

Hot Wire said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > For President Obama to stand up to AIPAC and the Zionist thugs who control Israel.
> ...



But he loves the Salami


----------



## Uncensored2008 (May 19, 2011)

Big Hoss said:


> So since I am against the U.S being Israel's bitch I am white trash and live on a compound.



You called for a lot more than that, Nazi boi.



> Actually we moved to SD because there was work here we are actually moving back east.



Don't forget your prayer rug!

Say, you voted for Obama a good half-dozen times, dinja?


----------



## MikeK (May 19, 2011)

Hot Wire said:


> The muslim in obama is showing.


I don't know about that.  I'm not a Muslim but I agree with Obama on this issue.  

According to bin Laden's warning to the U.S. in 1998, one of the two provocations for the eventual 9/11 attack is our support of Israel's expansionist policy.  And according to Ramseh Yousef, the reason he bombed the World Trade Center in 1993 was our support of Israel's aggressive treatment of the Palestinians (Yousef is a Palestinian).  

I personally think it's time for the U.S. to end our so-called "alliance" with Israel and discontinue military support.  It serves no productive purpose for us.   Our support of that nation has cost us far too much blood and treasure and there is no justifiable reason for it that I can see.  And American Jews who disagree with me need to decide where their loyalties lie and live either here or there.


----------



## Trajan (May 19, 2011)

Mustang said:


> Hot Wire said:
> 
> 
> > Obama: Palestinian State Must Be Based on 1967 Borders - FoxNews.com
> ...



that ship has sailed,  it sailed in 73,  Israel has no one to make peace with that would wind up in power.......


----------



## CMike (May 19, 2011)

Mustang said:


> Hot Wire said:
> 
> 
> > Obama: Palestinian State Must Be Based on 1967 Borders - FoxNews.com
> ...



In other words they refuse to surrender to the terrorists seeking to destroy them.


----------



## CMike (May 19, 2011)

MikeK said:


> Hot Wire said:
> 
> 
> > The muslim in obama is showing.
> ...


The US should certainly seek Al Qaidas approval before conducting it's foreign policy.


----------



## Mustang (May 19, 2011)

CMike said:


> Mustang said:
> 
> 
> > Hot Wire said:
> ...


 
If the Israelis did to you and your family what they do to the Palestinian people (namely, seize their land, homes etc), you might actually consider terrorism as your only recourse.


----------



## Contumacious (May 19, 2011)

Hot Wire said:


> Obama: Palestinian State Must Be Based on 1967 Borders - FoxNews.com
> The muslim in obama is showing.



Indeed he has. The Palestinian State must be based on 1925 Borders.

.


----------



## Marie888 (May 19, 2011)

Big Hoss said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Big Hoss said:
> ...




*Vomits*


.


----------



## Dr.Drock (May 19, 2011)

Sunni Man said:


> For President Obama to stand up to AIPAC and the Zionist thugs who control Israel.
> 
> Is very courageous and he should be applauded by all Freedom loving Americans for this heroic act.



Settle down Sunni, it's all rhetoric like every president before him, your and my tax dollars will still be sent regularly to Israel.

Worrying about a mile or two along the border is meaningless.


----------



## Dr.Drock (May 19, 2011)

Big Hoss said:


> Dr.Drock said:
> 
> 
> > Big Hoss said:
> ...



That's not what you said the first time.

I don't want these countries to nuke each other, but I agree it isn't the US's job to be psychiatrist or hall monitor to either side and it's not my job as a civilian to pay for this stuff.


----------



## Sunni Man (May 19, 2011)

Trajan said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > For President Obama to stand up to AIPAC and the Zionist thugs who control Israel.
> ...



All previous negotiations between the Pals and Israel were a one sided affair.

The U.S. was the supposed neutral mediator; but was clearly in Israel's camp.

Hopefully, this time we will be true arbitrators.

And help reach a just settlement that both parties can live with.


----------



## NoEconomist (May 19, 2011)

Big Hoss said:


> NoEconomist said:
> 
> 
> > Big Hoss said:
> ...



Well I do find you pathetically comical. What other purpose do you serve then standing target dummy for the rest of us to mock. You obviously don't want to be taken seriously so I just thought I would poke fun at you. But buck up big guy. You help the rest of us get along better in the sole consensus that you suck....GOLD STAR!!!


----------



## GHook93 (May 19, 2011)

jillian said:


> Hot Wire said:
> 
> 
> > Obama: Palestinian State Must Be Based on 1967 Borders - FoxNews.com
> ...



He said Jill, that is the god's honest truth. Basically he said Israel you need to go to '67 borders, you are occupiers, settlements bad, split your capital and the refugee problem is a serious issues. Oh yea, Palestinians you must recognize Israel and give a promise you can easily break to reframe from terrorist, OK!

Jillian, if Obama gets a 2nd term, where he doesn't need to appease votes anymore. Expect the most aggressive President ever against Israel!


----------



## Dr.Drock (May 19, 2011)

NoEconomist said:


> Big Hoss said:
> 
> 
> > I would prefer just letting Iran nuke Israhell right off the damn map.
> ...



LOL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

How did I miss this?

FINALLY a mom joke on this board.


----------



## GHook93 (May 19, 2011)

Sunni Man said:


> All previous negotiations between the Pals and Israel were a one sided affair.


Very true Israel give up this Israel give up that Israel also give up this, that and the other. And Palestinians sign this piece of paper that say you will be good neighbors now, doesn't matter that the promise could and will be broken within the hour! See the Jews give up physical tangiable things, but the Palestinians give up false promise. 

Yep I would say past negotiations were pretty one sided for the lying Arabs!


----------



## NoEconomist (May 19, 2011)

Dr.Drock said:


> NoEconomist said:
> 
> 
> > Big Hoss said:
> ...



I've been saving it for someone particularly foolish


----------



## Momanohedhunter (May 19, 2011)

Marie888 said:


> Big Hoss said:
> 
> 
> > Uncensored2008 said:
> ...



    News
    World news

Hitler was gay - and killed to hide it, book says

        Share204
        Reddit
        Buzz up

    Kate Connolly in Berlin
    The Observer, Sunday 7 October 2001 16.52 BST
    Article history

Adolf Hitler was gay - or so says a sensational new biography on the Nazi dictator due to be published tomorrow.

Eyewitness accounts from Hitler's former lovers, and historical documents that for the first time illuminate rumours that have circulated for over half a century, are disclosed in Hitler's Secret: The Double Life of a Dictator .

The respected German historian Lothar Machtan even claims in his book that Hitler ordered the deaths of several high-ranking Nazis to prevent the secret of his homosexuality from surfacing.

Ernst Röhm, the leader of Hitler's Sturm Abteilung or Storm Troopers, tried to blackmail Hitler by threatening to reveal his sexuality. Röhm, who was also gay, was murdered as a result, according to Machtan, a history teacher at Bremen University.

He refers to scores of historical documents to support his thesis. In 1915, the young Hitler was a dispatch rider at the front in France. Years later, yet before Hitler became infamous, one of his fellow soldiers, Hans Mend, wrote in his memoirs: 'At night, Hitler lay with Schmidl, his male whore.' Schmidl, otherwise known as Ernst Schmidt, and Hitler were 'inseparable lovers' for five years, according to Machtan.

Hitler's service notes read that as a result of the love affair there was reluctance among senior officers to promote him. According to Erich Ebermeier, a lawyer and writer who viewed Hitler's military files years later: 'Despite his bravery towards the enemy, because of his homosexual activity he lost out on a promotion to non-commissioned officer.'

Police reports from Munich after the First World War also suggest that Hitler was pursued by police because of his sexual orientation. 'As a "brown" [fascist] activist, Hitler managed to lure many young men to his side, but not only for political reasons,' says Machtan.

According to a Munich police protocol from the early part of the 20th century, a 22-year-old man called Joseph told the police: 'I spent the whole night with him.' Another, Michael, who was 18, told them: 'I had been unemployed for months, and my mother and my brother were always hungry, so, at his request, I accompanied the man to his home.' Another, a boy called Franz, said: 'He asked me if I'd like to stay with him and he told me his name was Adolf Hitler.'

The police reports were collected by Otto von Lossow, a German army general who took part in suppressing the Hitler putsch in 1923. He kept the Munich police file for years, as, he described it, 'a form of personal life insurance'. If Hitler had attempted to push him aside, he would have blackmailed him with the information, he said. The police documents were published some years ago in Rome by Eugen Dollmann, a close friend of Heinrich Himmler's and also Hitler's interpreter. But because his book never appeared in German, the startling information remained largely overlooked by historians.

Machtan says that Hitler was particularly drawn to Rudolf Hess, his deputy, who was known in party circles as 'black Emma' and with whom he had spent months in Landsberg prison.

Why, then, did the Nazis persecute homosexuals, sending hundreds of thousands of them to their deaths in labour camps and the gas chambers?

'Hitler himself never condemned homosexuality, but he allowed the persecution of gays in order to disguise his own true colours,' Machtan says.


----------



## Dr.Drock (May 19, 2011)

NoEconomist said:


> Dr.Drock said:
> 
> 
> > NoEconomist said:
> ...



I think we should all grab sharpened menorahs and launch them at him like tridents or tritons or whatever lol.


----------



## Big Hoss (May 19, 2011)

NoEconomist said:


> Dr.Drock said:
> 
> 
> > NoEconomist said:
> ...



No I have a feeling you are always this ignorant and immature.


----------



## GHook93 (May 19, 2011)

Dr.Drock said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > For President Obama to stand up to AIPAC and the Zionist thugs who control Israel.
> ...



Yep and then use will spit in your face and offer you the dollar you just gave to wash it, since they have extras to burn!  How does that make you feel?


----------



## Uncensored2008 (May 19, 2011)

Contumacious said:


> Indeed he has. The Palestinian State must be based on 1925 Borders.
> 
> .



So you will forcefully evict the Jordanians from Jordan, the Lebanese from Lebanon and the Syrians from Southern Syria?

Isn't the truth that you only goal is to purge the Middle East of it's only democracy and make sure that not one inch is not controlled by Muslims?


----------



## Sunni Man (May 19, 2011)

GHook93 said:


> Jillian, if Obama gets a 2nd term, where he doesn't need to appease votes anymore. Expect the most aggressive President ever against Israel!


It's not that Obama is against Israel.

He just want's to broker a fair and just settlement between Palestine and Israel once and for all.

Israel will have to finally face reality that everything can't go their way.

He knows that America is only gathering ill will by totally backing Israel in this conflict.

And it's time for the U.S. to be a true arbitrator in any settlement.

Because we don't need this problem to continue for another 60 years.


----------



## Jarhead (May 19, 2011)

Big Hoss said:


> Jarhead said:
> 
> 
> > Big Hoss said:
> ...



No. It is not what you say and/or feel....
it is how you say it.
THAT is what makes you appear as white trash.


----------



## Contumacious (May 19, 2011)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Contumacious said:
> 
> 
> > Indeed he has. The Palestinian State must be based on 1925 Borders.
> ...



That was the reason the UK was assigned by the Allied Powers to supervise the Palestinian Mandate.

*British White Paper of 1939 *

Section I. "The Constitution"

* His Majesty's Government believe that the framers of the Mandate in which the Balfour Declaration was embodied could not have intended that Palestine should be converted into a Jewish State against the will of the Arab population of the country.*

.


----------



## High_Gravity (May 19, 2011)

I really wish Obama would sell you out to the Muslims Hot Wire you clown.


----------



## GHook93 (May 19, 2011)

CrusaderFrank said:


> Oops, there's goes Florida to the Republicans in 2012.
> 
> Great Work, Barry!



Heck there are 6 states were the Jewish electorate matters: NY (esp NY, Jews have kept NY Blue for decades), NJ (ditto - Christie might reverse that), FL (Jews and Cubans are the swing vote there), CT (large percentages in urban districts), MY (ditto) and IL.

But I wouldn't hold your breathe, most Jews follow their first religion, liberalism!


----------



## uscitizen (May 19, 2011)

Hot Wire said:


> Obama: Palestinian State Must Be Based on 1967 Borders - FoxNews.com
> The muslim in obama is showing.



Sells Israel out?  It it ours to sell?  Or ours to support?


----------



## GHook93 (May 19, 2011)

Mustang said:


> CMike said:
> 
> 
> > Mustang said:
> ...



Educate yourself cock sucker!


----------



## ogibillm (May 19, 2011)

why would the 1967 borders be a problem - other than of course it's not exactly what israel wants?


----------



## ogibillm (May 19, 2011)

GHook93 said:


> Mustang said:
> 
> 
> > CMike said:
> ...



i believe he has. nobody here would tolerate from someone else what israel has done to the palestinians.

not to say that the palestinians are innocent but they have certainly been on the receiving end of violence far more than the israelis.


----------



## GHook93 (May 19, 2011)

Big Hoss said:


> Dr.Drock said:
> 
> 
> > Big Hoss said:
> ...



I would put dollars to doughnuts you never met a Jew before!


----------



## ogibillm (May 19, 2011)

GHook93 said:


> Big Hoss said:
> 
> 
> > Dr.Drock said:
> ...



why should that matter? we're talking about a political state - one that has an entire people held under siege.


----------



## GHook93 (May 19, 2011)

Mustang said:


> Hot Wire said:
> 
> 
> > Obama: Palestinian State Must Be Based on 1967 Borders - FoxNews.com
> ...



Like giving up 98% of the land the Palestinians demanded. Taking 10K new enemies of the state and spliting their capital? They did that and the Palestinians responded with war! 

They Jews have negotiated peace for decades, but the Palestinians never truly come to the table, now you want them to negotiate with an entity that refuses to remove from their charter's mission statement our goal is to destroy Israel!

Liberalism is a mental disorder!


----------



## GHook93 (May 19, 2011)

ogibillm said:


> why would the 1967 borders be a problem - other than of course it's not exactly what israel wants?



It involves spliting the Israel capital of Jerusalem, the capital of Israel for 4K years. Other than that, nothing.


----------



## ogibillm (May 19, 2011)

GHook93 said:


> ogibillm said:
> 
> 
> > why would the 1967 borders be a problem - other than of course it's not exactly what israel wants?
> ...



israel has not existed for 4k years. try again.


----------



## GHook93 (May 19, 2011)

ogibillm said:


> i believe he has. nobody here would tolerate from someone else what israel has done to the palestinians.


Neither would anyone tolerate what the Palestinians do to Israel. Bottom line: If the Palestinians dropped their guns, then they would have had a country a long time ago. But if the Israelis dropped their guns, you would have another 6 million Jews murdered!



ogibillm said:


> not to say that the palestinians are innocent...



No that is exactly what your saying, you just try to put a PC spin on it. What is the next thing your going to say. I am not antisemitic, I am antizionist!


----------



## GHook93 (May 19, 2011)

ogibillm said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> > ogibillm said:
> ...



Red some books Junior!


----------



## ogibillm (May 19, 2011)

GHook93 said:


> ogibillm said:
> 
> 
> > i believe he has. nobody here would tolerate from someone else what israel has done to the palestinians.
> ...


that's funny. because the way i see it (and reality agrees with me) there have been far more innocent palestinians killed by israelis than the other way around.

so really, who is the aggressor?

doesn't matter, it's a chicken and egg argument. end of the story is there are and have been financial and political gains for israel to continue the conflict.


----------



## ogibillm (May 19, 2011)

GHook93 said:


> ogibillm said:
> 
> 
> > GHook93 said:
> ...



you might want to try that. the nation of israel is just over six decades old. that'd be less than 2% of your claim.


----------



## GHook93 (May 19, 2011)

ogibillm said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> > ogibillm said:
> ...



Financial gains? LOL, your retarded, but please explain what those financial gains would be. 

Politicial gains? Man you're useless to continue debating with!


----------



## Uncensored2008 (May 19, 2011)

Contumacious said:


> That was the reason the UK was assigned by the Allied Powers to supervise the Palestinian Mandate.




See, now you've had too much meth: what you posted has nothing to do with the points I brought up.

The region of Palestine <> Israel. But Muslim supremacists never worry about Jordan, Syria or Lebanon, they are already under Muslim control. And THAT is what this is really about. You will NOT suffer infidels to control what you view as Muslim lands.


----------



## ogibillm (May 19, 2011)

GHook93 said:


> ogibillm said:
> 
> 
> > GHook93 said:
> ...



we allow israel to have nuclear weapons, although they are not signatories to the non-proliferation treaty. we do this because of the threats surrounding them.

we give billions in aid, loans, and arms to israel annually, but we wouldn't be if there were peace.

israel is allowed to launch strikes into their neighboring countries, to spy and steal from us, and to act with impunity when retaliating on an entire people for the near impotent attacks of a few radicals.

why do we allow and even support all this? because people justify it by saying that israel must be allowed to defend itself.

peace is a losing proposition for israel, because frankly unrest doesn't cost them that much and it brings home the bacon.


----------



## Big Hoss (May 19, 2011)

GHook93 said:


> Big Hoss said:
> 
> 
> > Dr.Drock said:
> ...



Actually I have...right before I threw him in the oven.


----------



## Contumacious (May 19, 2011)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Contumacious said:
> 
> 
> > That was the reason the UK was assigned by the Allied Powers to supervise the Palestinian Mandate.
> ...



HUH?

What the fuck are you saying? Ignore historical facts because it hurts your cause. Why don't you come out an admit that you are a zionist.

.


----------



## MikeK (May 19, 2011)

CMike said:


> MikeK said:
> 
> 
> > Hot Wire said:
> ...


That isn't necessary.  The U.S. simply needs to be more circumspect in choosing who to form alliances with -- and why.  

Since you have an opinion on this subject perhaps you can tell us why the U.S. should treat the sovereign nation of Israel as a veritable protectorate.  Considering what it's cost us over the years, including the terrorist attacks, specifically how does our support of Israel benefit us?  Specifically what does Israel do for us.


----------



## CMike (May 19, 2011)

ogibillm said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> > ogibillm said:
> ...


----------



## ogibillm (May 19, 2011)

CMike said:


> ogibillm said:
> 
> 
> > GHook93 said:
> ...


----------



## GHook93 (May 19, 2011)

ogibillm said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> > ogibillm said:
> ...



Here is a history lesson junior!
http://www.usmessageboard.com/609713-post1.html

You do know Tel Aviv was founded back in the 1909 correct, well before the rebirth. Back in the 1800s Israel was sparsely populated, but there was a Jewish majority in Jerusalem (true a muslim majority in Israel/Palestine). But the lands were sparely populated. It wasn't until the British White Paper days when Arabs could enter at will without being check, but the Jews were forbiden, the Arab population skyrocketed. This is when the great Arab migration to Israel/Palestine accured. The majority of Palestinian came during this time! Also before 1948 East Jerusalem had a Jewish majority during the war of independence the Jews fled to the West side! 

Listen the word of Mark Twain:



> Mark Twain in the Holy Land « Zionism and the State of Israel
> Mark Twain visited Israel in 1867, and published his impressions in Innocents Abroad.  He described a desolate country  devoid of both vegetation and human population:
> 
> .. A desolate country whose soil is rich enough, but is given over wholly to weeds a silent mournful expanse. a desolation. we never saw a human being on the whole route. hardly a tree or shrub anywhere. Even the olive tree and the cactus, those fast friends of a worthless soil, had almost deserted the country.
> ...


----------



## Yurt (May 19, 2011)

has jillian come back to the thread?  i'm curious as to her opinion.  

and while obama is at it...why not give mexico the land they lost to us


----------



## ogibillm (May 19, 2011)

GHook93 said:


> ogibillm said:
> 
> 
> > GHook93 said:
> ...


mark twain was walking around what would become israel. the political nation did not yet exist - just as the united states did not exist prior to the revolutionary war but the land was still here.


----------



## PoliticalChic (May 19, 2011)

Sunni Man said:


> Trajan said:
> 
> 
> > Sunni Man said:
> ...




"They can not, however not argue that the Isrealis did not make substantial concessions and meet many of their legitimate demands. Israel offered Arafat 94-96 percent of the West Bank and all of Gaza. Israel would ceed 1-3 percent of its territory to the Palestinians. [Clinton, p. 936.] Thus the Palestinians were essentially offered 97 percent of the West Bank. This is a matter of historical record. Individuals who deny that Israel offered the Palestinians 97 percent of the West Bank are either in error or dishonest. The areas retained by the Isrealis contained 80 percent of the Jewish population in the East Bank. The Arab neigborhoods of Jeruselum would be incorprated into the new Palestinian state, this included parts of the Old City. Thus both states could claim Jersuselum as their capital. The Palestinians were given soverignity over the Temple Mount/Haram and the Isrealis soverignity over the Western Wall. There was to be no excavations without mutual consent."

Israel and Palestine Clinton Peace Ininiative


----------



## GHook93 (May 19, 2011)

Big Hoss said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> > Big Hoss said:
> ...



You wish bud, I bet if you step to a Jew you skin head ass would be blooded!


----------



## GHook93 (May 19, 2011)

ogibillm said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> > ogibillm said:
> ...



You do realize that Palestine has never exsisted! You do realize that prior to '48 if you called an Arab a Palestinian you would be in a fight? Jews were called Palestinians!


----------



## Hot Wire (May 19, 2011)

High_Gravity said:


> I really wish Obama would sell you out to the Muslims Hot Wire you clown.



I would like to see that punk bitch try it muzzie lover.


----------



## CMike (May 19, 2011)

Yurt said:


> has jillian come back to the thread?  i'm curious as to her opinion.
> 
> and while obama is at it...why not give mexico the land they lost to us



Don't forget Texas back to the Mexicans.


----------



## Dot Com (May 19, 2011)

Hot Wire said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > For President Obama to stand up to AIPAC and the Zionist thugs who control Israel.
> ...





Uncensored2008 said:


> Big Hoss said:
> 
> 
> > So since I am against the U.S being Israel's bitch I am white trash and live on a compound.
> ...



Let me take a shot in the dark and guess that both of you are righties? You should "friend eachother" if you haven't already


----------



## CrusaderFrank (May 19, 2011)

The Haudenosaunee want their land back too


----------



## Dot Com (May 19, 2011)

Hot Wire said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > I really wish Obama would sell you out to the Muslims Hot Wire you clown.
> ...



You vote Repub don't you


----------



## Dot Com (May 19, 2011)

Hot Wire said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > I really wish Obama would sell you out to the Muslims Hot Wire you clown.
> ...



Who you votin for boy? Bachamnn, Gingrich, or Santorum


----------



## CrusaderFrank (May 19, 2011)

Can we roll the Federal Government back to their pre-1913 borders?


----------



## Hot Wire (May 19, 2011)

Mustang said:


> CMike said:
> 
> 
> > Mustang said:
> ...



Those backward muslim palastinian savages NEVER owned any land.They are squatters
looking for a free handout.Filthy  terrorist pigs are what they are.


----------



## Hot Wire (May 19, 2011)

Dot Com said:


> Hot Wire said:
> 
> 
> > High_Gravity said:
> ...



Iam not your boy.Dont know yet.


----------



## Big Hoss (May 19, 2011)

GHook93 said:


> Big Hoss said:
> 
> 
> > GHook93 said:
> ...



No sense of humor. Anyways yes I have seen jews...arrogant little fucks.


----------



## Hot Wire (May 19, 2011)

ogibillm said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> > Mustang said:
> ...


.Said the lying idiot.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (May 19, 2011)

Hot Wire said:


> Obama: Palestinian State Must Be Based on 1967 Borders - FoxNews.com
> The muslim in obama is showing.



Are you surprised? No the idiot in charge wants Israel to be unable to defend itself from attacks.


----------



## Dot Com (May 19, 2011)

Do you believe in the rapture Hot Wire? Is that why you're so concerned about a foreign country?


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (May 19, 2011)

Mustang said:


> CMike said:
> 
> 
> > Mustang said:
> ...



You are an idiot. Do you know any Israelies? PERSONALY?


----------



## Mr.Fitnah (May 19, 2011)

jillian said:


> Hot Wire said:
> 
> 
> > Obama: Palestinian State Must Be Based on 1967 Borders - FoxNews.com
> ...



obama 67 lines - Google Search

PM slams Obama call for


----------



## Mr. Shaman (May 19, 2011)

Hot Wire said:


> Obama: Palestinian State Must Be Based on 1967 Borders - FoxNews.com
> The muslim in obama is showing.


You're obviously new at this. You *"conservative"*-neophytes need to watch & learn.....and, you're not gonna develop that ability, watchin' *FAUX Noise*.

It's.....



> *The CLINTON Plan*



.....*Skippy*.​


----------



## theHawk (May 19, 2011)

Hot Wire said:


> Obama: Palestinian State Must Be Based on 1967 Borders - FoxNews.com
> The muslim in obama is showing.



If we ever get a completely honest President he would tell Isreal and the rest of the world that the only way to achieve peace would be for Israel to kick out all Palestinians.


----------



## jillian (May 19, 2011)

Mr.Fitnah said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > Hot Wire said:
> ...



yeah, i heard it on the radio when i was on my way home. thanks. i can't say i'm happy about it. and i find the timing of it strange.

but i'm pretty sure that netanyahu will respond appropriately.


----------



## Too Tall (May 19, 2011)

Big Hoss said:


> Dr.Drock said:
> 
> 
> > Good read, a lot of warmongery rhetoric towards Syria. Will they be Obomba's next victim?
> ...



Based on the horseshit you post here there is no way you ever read a book.


----------



## WillowTree (May 19, 2011)

Hot Wire said:


> Obama: Palestinian State Must Be Based on 1967 Borders - FoxNews.com
> The muslim in obama is showing.



That was amazing to watch wasn't it? Unbelievable.


----------



## WillowTree (May 19, 2011)

jillian said:


> Hot Wire said:
> 
> 
> > Obama: Palestinian State Must Be Based on 1967 Borders - FoxNews.com
> ...



It was televised. Did you miss it? And, BN has already said "fuck ewe" sorta.


----------



## Charles_Main (May 19, 2011)

rightwinger said:


> All we are saying.....is give peace a chance



Forcing Israel to give up all the high ground, and end up with it's major population centers wedged into an 8 Mile wide, Indefinable strip of land. Where their only major airport would be less than 3 miles from the Border. Is not giving peace a chance. It is an invitation to WWIII. The 1967 Borders are indefensible. Every President Democrat and Republican who came before Obama understood that. Obama clearly either does not understand, or does not care. I am leaning toward the latter. 

Israel will never agree to the 1967 Borders. We should never agree to them either. What good could possibly come from putting a Nuclear Powered nation of 6 million people. Into a box in which their enemies control all the high ground around them. None! Only disastor will come of it. 

Obama is either a fucking Moron, or the biggest threat to world peace we have seen in our time.  You pick.


----------



## Sunni Man (May 19, 2011)

WillowTree said:


> Hot Wire said:
> 
> 
> > Obama: Palestinian State Must Be Based on 1967 Borders - FoxNews.com
> ...



 I am not a big Obama fan.

 But on this issue I back our president 100%


----------



## WillowTree (May 19, 2011)

Sunni Man said:


> For President Obama to stand up to AIPAC and the Zionist thugs who control Israel.
> 
> Is very courageous and he should be applauded by all Freedom loving Americans for this heroic act.



I have but one word for you. Bullshit.


----------



## Big Hoss (May 19, 2011)

Too Tall said:


> Big Hoss said:
> 
> 
> > Dr.Drock said:
> ...



You are funny....Actually I just got done moving my library to my new house yesterday care to come look? Got some stuff from Duke and Turner Diaries,Hunter,WW2 Bio's all kinds of stuff....its awesome.


----------



## boedicca (May 19, 2011)

Charles_Main said:


> Obama is either a fucking Moron, or the biggest threat to world peace we have seen in our time.  You pick.




The two are not mutually exclusive.

Just sayin'.


----------



## WillowTree (May 19, 2011)

Sunni Man said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > Hot Wire said:
> ...



he's your fucking president. not mine. he doesn't represent a damn thing I stand for.


----------



## WillowTree (May 19, 2011)

Mr.Fitnah said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > Hot Wire said:
> ...



You notice Jillian disappears when she's proven WRONG.


----------



## The T (May 19, 2011)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Hot Wire said:
> 
> 
> > Obama: Palestinian State Must Be Based on 1967 Borders - FoxNews.com
> ...


 
I see Netenyahu pretty musch told obama to go poud sand...and I'm glad he has this attitude toward the Boy commander and chief...


----------



## Charles_Main (May 19, 2011)

boedicca said:


> Charles_Main said:
> 
> 
> > Obama is either a fucking Moron, or the biggest threat to world peace we have seen in our time.  You pick.
> ...



True dat.

Alas these morons will never get it. It does not matter if you Hate Israel and think they should all die. They have nukes. If you put them in the box that is the 1967 Borders. It is only a matter of time before their backs are against the wall and they use em.

Mark my words.

yet another glaring example of Horrible Foreign Policy, and an utter lack of understanding of the Strategic, and Tactical Situation on the ground. I challenge any one of you to go to Israel, and to stand at the foot of the Heights, and tell me Israel can reasonably expect to defend itself after returning to the 67 Borders.


----------



## Yurt (May 19, 2011)

WillowTree said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > WillowTree said:
> ...



whether you like him or not, he is still your president.


----------



## The T (May 19, 2011)

WillowTree said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > Hot Wire said:
> ...


 
Yes he did tell the Boy Commander In Chief to pound sand...


----------



## Yurt (May 19, 2011)

jillian said:


> Mr.Fitnah said:
> 
> 
> > jillian said:
> ...



i think it is a major blunder by obama....what about the timing do you find strange?


----------



## The T (May 19, 2011)

All Obama is doing is encouraging Israel's enemies on...and making the United States an _enemy_ of Israel...and it's by design.


----------



## Charles_Main (May 19, 2011)

jillian said:


> kindly point out anything in that article that quotes the president as saying they should go back to 1967 borders.
> 
> given that fauxnews hasn't accurately reported anything he's said yet, i think i'll wait and see if something (or someone) credible says that.




Are you kidding me? What do you think FOX altered the Presidents speech? Obama said plain as day that he thinks a return to the 67 Borders is an essential part of achieving Peace. To funny.


----------



## Charles_Main (May 19, 2011)

Yurt said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > Mr.Fitnah said:
> ...



This was clearly timed to Put Bengie on the Defensive when he speaks before our congress in a few days. Obama is so worried about appearing friendly with the Jews, that he tossed them under the boss in anticipation of the State Visit. 

Because he is a weak, Ignorant fucking Moron who is going to make this world much less safe with his childish Shortsighted ideas.


----------



## WillowTree (May 19, 2011)

The T said:


> All Obama is doing is encouraging Israel's enemies on...and making the United States an _enemy_ of Israel...and it's by design.



Best post of the day.


----------



## Hot Wire (May 19, 2011)

And it could end in Nuclear war.Obama wont help Israel so the islamic pig nations could attack it.
Israel might have to answer with Nuclear weapons to defend itself.Obama could be starting WW3
.Maybe the world will end in 2012.


----------



## Sunni Man (May 19, 2011)

Once Obama wins the 2012 election.

 Israel will have to submit to Obama's demands.

 Or be cut off and left to fend for its self........


----------



## Sunni Man (May 19, 2011)

The T said:


> All Obama is doing is encouraging Israel's enemies on...and making the United States an _enemy_ of Israel...and it's by design.



 So what's the downside with that ??


----------



## Hot Wire (May 19, 2011)

obama is a clueless war mongering idiot.The most dangerous POTUS of all time.You liberals got him in.Now deal with it morons.


----------



## WillowTree (May 19, 2011)

Sunni Man said:


> Once Obama wins the 2012 election.
> 
> Israel will have to submit to Obama's demands.
> 
> Or be cut off and left to fend for its self........



They will too.


----------



## The T (May 19, 2011)

Sunni Man said:


> The T said:
> 
> 
> > All Obama is doing is encouraging Israel's enemies on...and making the United States an _enemy_ of Israel...and it's by design.
> ...


 
Destabilizing the Middle East..._again..._


----------



## Hot Wire (May 19, 2011)

Sunni Man said:


> The T said:
> 
> 
> > All Obama is doing is encouraging Israel's enemies on...and making the United States an _enemy_ of Israel...and it's by design.
> ...


The down side is you dirty murdering muslim savage animals will be spreading war and terror world wide.islam is a deathcult from hell.And you muzzie beasts are the lowest most evil scum on earth.


----------



## The T (May 19, 2011)

Obama has been turning on alot of our allies lately...

*WHY* ?


----------



## Dot Com (May 19, 2011)

WillowTree said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > Once Obama wins the 2012 election.
> ...



Why don't you volunteer for the IDF? I'm sure they can use all the boots-on-the-ground they can get.


----------



## Sunni Man (May 19, 2011)

The T said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > The T said:
> ...



 I have to disagree.

 Putting Israel in its place would help stabilize the middle east


----------



## Uncensored2008 (May 19, 2011)

Contumacious said:


> HUH?
> 
> What the fuck are you saying?



I'm saying that your objection to Israel is that non-Muslims control it. I'm saying that you are determined that there be uncontested Muslim rule in the Middle East.



> Ignore historical facts because it hurts your cause.



I'm not the one ignoring historical fact, that would be you.







This is Palestine under the Ottomans. Notice how it contains ALL of Jordan, ALL of Lebanon and about a third of Syria, in addition to Israel.

Notice how Muslim supremests such as you, NEVER bitch about Jordan, Syria or Lebanon giving land to the "Palestinians?"

So why it that?

Well, we all know, it that those are already Muslim countries, what is the point of giving land since it's already Muslim controlled? Right.

OF course, this exposes the reality; THERE ARE NO Palestinians, never have been. You don't seek land for a fictitious peoples, you seek Islamic supremacy, nothing less. You seek to drive the Infidels from Muslim lands. Pure and simple.



> Why don't you come out an admit that you are a zionist.



Why don't you come out and admit you are a Muslim?


----------



## Mr. Shaman (May 19, 2011)

JBeukema said:


> How 'bout we stay out of it, remove the target from our back, and let them handle it themselves?


After all the effort *Bill Clinton*....



> ....committed *himself* to....



......that's what *Lil' Dumbya* did; *walked away*. (It was probably more of a *run*.)​


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (May 19, 2011)

The T said:


> Obama has been turning on alot of our allies lately...
> 
> *WHY* ?



Why you ask? Because our allies are from the America he was taught to hate. Any memory of them is just memory of hate.


----------



## The T (May 19, 2011)

Sunni Man said:


> The T said:
> 
> 
> > Sunni Man said:
> ...


 
Just run them into the sea as Arafat/Hamas promised...right? That's the end result...because Obama IS emboldening Israel's enemies with what he did today...

There's NO denying this.


----------



## Hot Wire (May 19, 2011)

Sunni Man said:


> The T said:
> 
> 
> > Sunni Man said:
> ...


And outlawing islam in USA and throwing you muzzie  subhuman beasts out would help this nation.DEATH TO ISLAM!!


----------



## MikeK (May 19, 2011)

Hot Wire said:


> Those backward muslim palastinian savages NEVER owned any land.  They are squatters looking for a free handout.  Filthy terrorist pigs are what they are.


Some years ago I met an Arab woman at a seminar I attended at Princeton University.  She told me she had lived on a small plot of land in Palestine which her family had inhabited for many generations.  On that land was the house her great-grandparents built, a deep well they had dug and a small grove of fig trees.  

One day a car drove up to her house followed by a jeep with four Israeli soldiers.  An Hasidic Jew got out of the car and knocked on her door.  Her father opened the door and was told by the Jew that the land belonged to him as a gift from god and that her family had ten days to vacate or they would be forcibly evicted.  She later learned that the Jew, an Ashkenazi, had migrated to Israel from America just two years earlier, 

The woman was in the U.S. on a student visa and was applying for citizenship.  What she told me prompted me to spend time doing the following research.  I welcome any questions or criticisms.


A Brief History of Palestine
1895 - 1917:
=========

*1895:* 
The total population of Palestine was 500,000 of whom 47,000 were Jews who owned 0.5% of the land. 

*1896:* 
Following the appearance of anti-Semitism in Europe, Theodore Herzl, the founder of Zionism tried to find a political solution for the problem in his book, 'The Jewish State'. He advocated the creation of a Jewish state in Argentina or Palestine. 

*1897:* 
The first Zionist Congress was held in Switzerland, which issued the Basle Programme on the colonization of Palestine and the establishment of the World Zionist Organization (WZO). 

*1904:* 
The Fourth Zionist Congress decided to establish a national home for Jews in Argentina. 

*1906:*
The Zionist congress decided the Jewish homeland should be Palestine. 

*1914:* 
With the outbreak of World War I, Britain promised the independence of Arab lands under Ottoman rule, including Palestine, in return for Arab support against Turkey which had entered the war on the side of Germany. 

*1916:* 
Britain and France signed the Sykes-Picot Agreement, which divided the Arab region into zones of influence. Lebanon and Syria were assigned to France, Jordan and Iraq to Britain and Palestine was to be internationalized. 

*1917:* 
Lord Balfour, the British Foreign Secretary sent a letter to the Zionist leader Lord Rothschild which later became known as "The Balfour declaration". He stated that Britain would use its best endeavors to facilitate the establishment in Palestine of a national home for the Jewish people. *At that time the population of Palestine was 700,000 of which 574,000 were Muslims, 74,000 were Christian, and 56,000 were Jews.* 

------------------------------------------------------------------------ 

1919 - 1967 
=========

*1919:* 
The Palestinians convened their first National Conference and expressed their opposition to the Balfour Declaration. 

*1920:* 
The San Remo Conference granted Britain a mandate over Palestine and two years later Palestine was effectively under British administration, and Sir Herbert Samuel, a declared Zionist, was sent as Britain's first High Commissioner to Palestine. 

*1922:* 
The Council of the League of Nations issued a Mandate for Palestine. The Mandate was in favor of the establishment for the  Jewish people a homeland in Palestine. 

*1936:* 
The Palestinians held a six-month General Strike to protest against the confiscation of land and Jewish immigration. 

*1939:*
The British government published a new White Paper restricting Jewish immigration and offering independence for Palestine within  ten years. This was rejected by the Zionists, *who then organized terrorist groups and launched a bloody campaign against the British and the Palestinians.* The aim was to drive them both out of Palestine and to pave the way for the establishment of the Zionist state. 

*1947:*
The United Nations approved the partition under which the Palestinian Arabs, who accounted for 70% of the population and owned 92% of the land, were allocated 47% of the country. (UN resolution 181) 

*1948:* 
British forces withdrew from Palestine in May and the Zionists proclaimed the state of Israel without defining its borders. Arab armies moved to defend the Palestinians. 

*1949:* 
A cease fire was finally agreed. The Zionists controlled 77% of Palestinian land and over 1 million Palestinians were forced to leave their country. The West Bank was put under Jordanian control and the Gaza Strip under Egyptian control. 

*1964:* 
The Palestine Liberation Organization was established. 

*1965:* 
The Palestine 'Revolution' began on 1 January. 

*1967:* 
Israel launched a new war against the Arabs and seized the West Bank and Gaza Strip, the Syrian Golan Heights and the Egyptian Sinai peninsula. 

*1973 - 1988* 
=============

*1973:* 
The October War between Israel and the Arab states broke out. 

*1974:* 
The Arab Summit in Rabat recognized the PLO as the sole legitimate representative of the Palestinian people. At the United  Nations General Assembly, the UN reaffirmed its commitment to an independent sovereign state in Palestine and gave the PLO observer status at the United Nations. Yasser Arafat, chairman of the PLO, addressed the General Assembly of the United Nations. 

*1978:* 
Egypt and Israel signed the Camp David Agreement under the auspices of the United States. 

*1982:* 
Israel invaded Lebanon with the aim of destroying the PLO. Tens of thousands were killed and made homeless in the wake of the invasion which culminated in the massacres of Sabra and Shatilla. 

*1983:* 
The United Nations called for the convening of a Peace Conference with the participation of the PLO on an equal footing with the other delegates as the legitimate representative of the Palestinian people. 

*1987:* 
The 18th Session of the Palestine National Council (PNC) supported the convening of a UN- sponsored conference. In December the Intifada-the Palestine Uprising - in the Occupied Territories began. 

*1988:* 
Abu Jihad, Palestinian leader, was gunned down in his home in Tunis on 14April by the Israeli Mossad. 

*July 31:* 
Jordanian disengagement - King Hussein of Jordan said he no longer considered the West Bank as part of his kingdom. 

November 15: 
The PNC meeting in Algiers declared the State of Palestine as outlined in the UN Partition Plan 181. 

December 9: 
British Junior Foreign Minister William Waldegrave met with Bassam Abu Sharif President Arafat's adviser, thus upgrading Britain's  relations with the PLO. 

Following the US government refusing President Arafat a visa to enter the US, the UN General Assembly held a special session on the question of Palestine in Geneva. 

US/PLO dialogue began 

1989 - 1996 
=========

*1989:* 
June 28: EEC Madrid Conference issued a new declaration calling for the PLO to be involved in any peace negotiations. 

August 3: Fateh, the mainstream PLO organization, at their 5th Conference endorsed the PLO strategy
adopted at the PNC in Algiers in November 1988. 

*1990:* 
May 20: Seven Palestinian workers from Gaza were massacred by an Israeli gunman near Tel Aviv. 

Yasser Arafat addressed the UN Security Council In Geneva after the massacre in which he called for the deployment of a UN emergency force to provide international protection for the Palestinian people to safeguard their lives, properties and holy places. 

The US vetoed a motion which called for the Security Council to send a fact finding mission to the area.  At the end of their hunger strike, Palestinian leaders in the Occupied Territories decided to boycott the US. 

The Arab Summit in Baghdad pledged support fort he Palestinian Intifada and strongly denounced the settlement of Soviet Jews within the Occupied Territories. 

June 20: The US suspended its dialogue with the PLO after the PLO refused to denounce a military operation in the sea by the PLF. 

June 26: The EEC in Dublin issued a new declaration on the Middle East which condemned Israeli human rights violations and the settlement of Soviet Jews in the Occupied Territories. It also doubled its economic aid programme to the Occupied Territories. 

August 2: The Gulf Crisis erupted. 

December 20: UN Security Council adopted Resolution 681. 

*1991:* 
January 16: War in the Gulf started. 

February 17: Cease fire agreed in War in the Gulf. - 23 September: The PNC met in Algiers and paved the way for the Palestinian delegation to participate in the Middle East Peace Conference. 

October 30: The Middle East Peace Conference convened in Madrid. 

December 3: The bi-lateral talks between Israel and the Palestinians, Syrians, Jordanians and Lebanese started in Washington. 

*1992:* 
June 23: Israeli Labor Party won the election in Israel and formed a Labor coalition government. 

August 24: The sixth round of the bi-lateral talks ,W. 

*1993:* 
September 9-10: PLO Israeli recognition. 

September 13: Palestinian-Israeli Declaration of Principle. 

*1994 :*
May 4: Gaza strip and Jericho Agreement in Cairo. 

August 29: Transfer of the power Agreement. 

*1995:* 
September 28: Palestinian Israeli Interim Agreement signed in Washington. 

*1996:* 
January: Election in Palestine. Israeli soldiers re deployed from major cities in the West Bank, yet Hebron is still controlled by Israeli soldiers 

*1997:* 
January: Agreement of the redeployment from Hebron.

February: Release of the women prisoners. 

March: The construction of the new Israeli settlement of Jabal Abu Ghneim (Har Homa) started. 

*March: Cease of the peace talks because of continuation of the settlements policy of the Netanyahu Government.*


----------



## Charles_Main (May 19, 2011)

Sunni Man said:


> The T said:
> 
> 
> > All Obama is doing is encouraging Israel's enemies on...and making the United States an _enemy_ of Israel...and it's by design.
> ...



nuclear war.


----------



## whitehall (May 19, 2011)

Israel has been trading land for peace for forty years and they haven't got a good deal yet.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (May 19, 2011)

Sunni Man said:


> The T said:
> 
> 
> > Sunni Man said:
> ...



Putting them in their place? where have I heard that before? 
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RQcQdWBqt14]YouTube - &#x202a;Helen Thomas tells Jews to go back to Germany&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


There is no way Israel can defend itself if it's land is taken away from it.


----------



## The T (May 19, 2011)

whitehall said:


> Israel has been trading land for peace for forty years and they haven't got a good deal yet.


 
And while Arafat was alive...Israel agreed to terms for more land...Arafat declined...so what did that mean?


----------



## Mustang (May 19, 2011)

whitehall said:


> Israel has been trading land for peace for forty years and they haven't got a good deal yet.


 
They've gotten over 30 years of peace with their largest, most populated neigbor, Egypt.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (May 19, 2011)

CMike said:


> Don't forget Texas back to the Mexicans.



Already done.

California, too!


----------



## Hot Wire (May 19, 2011)

MikeK said:


> Hot Wire said:
> 
> 
> > Those backward muslim palastinian savages NEVER owned any land.  They are squatters looking for a free handout.  Filthy terrorist pigs are what they are.
> ...



Good,Israel won and the islamic pigs lost.Happens in History alot.War settles alot.How do you think USA was formed.To the victors go the spoils.Backward cultures will lose most of the time.


----------



## rdean (May 19, 2011)

This is absolutely hilarious.  All the Jewish American groups are applauding Obama, but of course, the right wingers are AGAINST the people they say the are protecting.

Hilarious.

It's like ending Medicare to help the elderly.

Or giving corporations tax breaks to help the "middle class".

Hilarious.

The REAL reason is because the right wingnuts believe that Jesus will come and "land in Israel" and that will herald the "end times".  As long as Israel is peaceful, then, sadly, no "Jesus".


----------



## Too Tall (May 19, 2011)

Mustang said:


> CMike said:
> 
> 
> > Mustang said:
> ...



The Arabs attacked Israel twice. and they were defeated.  That is the only land that was 'seized.'  Gaza was returned to Palestinian rule and immediately started lobbing rockets at Israel.  You try and take my land from me, I will take your land from you and you will not get it back.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (May 19, 2011)

Dot Com said:


> Let me take a shot in the dark and guess that both of you are righties?



You know exactly who I am, Scheiß Maus.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (May 19, 2011)

rdean said:


> This is absolutely hilarious.  All the Jewish American groups are applauding Obama, but of course, the right wingers are AGAINST the people they say the are protecting.
> 
> Hilarious.
> 
> ...



Really do you have a source to support you opinion?


----------



## Uncensored2008 (May 19, 2011)

jillian said:


> yeah, i heard it on the radio when i was on my way home. thanks. i can't say i'm happy about it. and i find the timing of it strange.
> 
> but i'm pretty sure that netanyahu will respond appropriately.



Your Messiah® betrayed you.

Buy a clue.


----------



## IHBF (May 19, 2011)

If the Lusitania hadn't sunk into the ocean under suspicious terms, the Zionist Congress would have never received their sought after piece of land deep in the Ottoman Empire. America had to enter on Britain's side to ensure victory.

All that aside, Israel has been bulldozing homes (US bulldozers), bombing people (US bombs) and violating International Law for too many years while the US blindly supports them (billions a year).

I applaud President Obama on this! A two state solution with the 1967 lines is the answer.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (May 19, 2011)

Sunni Man said:


> I am not a big Obama fan.
> 
> But on this issue I back our president 100%



Enough to forgive him for having your bin Laden assassinated?


----------



## Too Tall (May 19, 2011)

ogibillm said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> > ogibillm said:
> ...



How old is the nation of Palestine?


----------



## Mustang (May 19, 2011)

The T said:


> All Obama is doing is encouraging Israel's enemies on...and making the United States an _enemy_ of Israel...and it's by design.


 
Obama is trying to reset the relationship with Israel.  Bush let Israel call the shots as if they were the dog, and the US was the tail.  It's ridiculous that Israel should be telling us how it's going to be, and we just cave in to whatever they want.

Perhaps they should realize that our foreign aid comes with some strings attached.  If they don't want that foreign aid, they should just say so.


----------



## Hot Wire (May 19, 2011)

IHBF said:


> If the Lusitania hadn't sunk into the ocean under suspicious terms, the Zionist Congress would have never received their sought after piece of land deep in the Ottoman Empire. America had to enter on Britain's side to ensure victory.
> 
> All that aside, Israel has been bulldozing homes (US bulldozers), bombing people (US bombs) and violating International Law for too many years while the US blindly supports them (billions a year).
> 
> I applaud President Obama on this! A two state solution with the 1967 lines is the answer.



Do you really think there would be peace then muzzie lover?The islamic terroists
would have a closer range to the heart if Israel with rockets.The islamic murdering beasts
will NEVER let Israel live in peace no matter how much land Israel gave up.


----------



## Too Tall (May 19, 2011)

Yurt said:


> has jillian come back to the thread?  i'm curious as to her opinion.
> 
> and while obama is at it...why not give mexico the land they lost to us



That would make me a Mexican, since I was born in Tejas.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (May 19, 2011)

Israel cannot defend itself  with wha oibama wants


----------



## Too Tall (May 19, 2011)

> yet another glaring example of Horrible Foreign Policy, and an utter lack of understanding of the Strategic, and Tactical Situation on the ground. I challenge any one of you to go to Israel, and to stand at the foot of the Heights, and tell me Israel can reasonably expect to defend itself after returning to the 67 Borders.



Been there, done that and you are exactly correct.  That is why the Marines always say "take the high ground."


----------



## Google (May 19, 2011)

I am not religious by any means; I have had the feeling that we are living in a time that something earth-was occurring.  There are religious zealots on both sides that are actively pursuing to make those prophecies reality.  

Anti-Israeli sentiment is at its most right now.  Many Jews in America have denounced the actions of Israel, actions that are overshadowed by deliberate bombings, the suicide persuasion, of Israeli schools and malls.  

'Palestine' has never existed in any fashion, not as a country, any semblance of a distinct, unique culture.  The idea of Palestine wasn't created until the formation of a Jewish state, the size of Rhode Island, in the Middle East, the size of Central Africa.  It was a political response to justify atrocious terror attacks committed by a backwards, ignorant, militant, religious bigots.  

Our support of the only country in the Middle East with any resemblance to American Civil Rights- yes, Arabs DO _live within the same communities_, it is the 'Palestinians' that want to SEGREGATE and tax and attack.

Our president has sided with the factitious 'Palestinians'.  We have turned our back on the only true ally we have in the region.  We have turned our backs on a people that owe their existence to us, the protection America has always ensured to a people who are so dedicated to their country that they stay in spite of being surrounded by Muslims that would slaughter and rape all of them if given the chance.  

Barak H Usama has decided to give them that opportunity.


----------



## The T (May 19, 2011)

rdean said:


> This is absolutely hilarious. All the Jewish American groups are applauding Obama, but of course, the right wingers are AGAINST the people they say the are protecting.
> 
> Hilarious.
> 
> ...


 
Talking outta yer ass again Deany?


----------



## Google (May 19, 2011)

&#8220;Barack Hussein Obama adopted Yasser Arafat&#8217;s staged plan for Israel&#8217;s destruction, and he is trying to force it on our prime minister,&#8221; Likud MK Danny Danon said. &#8220;All that was new in the speech was that he called for Israel to return to 1967 borders without solving the crisis. Netanyahu has only one option: Tell Obama to forget about it.&#8221;  'Obama adopting Arafat


----------



## ScreamingEagle (May 19, 2011)




----------



## The T (May 19, 2011)

The only way true PEACE will be had in the Middle East (Or anywhere else) is when One of two parties has their asses roundly kicked, and capitulates.

SAD reality. Obama wants to start a war with his rhetoric today. MUST Israel annihilate their enmies to be done with this once and for all? It must BE what Obama wants. Obama is trying to paint Israel into a corner...as he is with every ally of the United States in favour of our enemies.

Obama's foreign policy _sucks, _and this WILL be an issue he can be defeated on.


----------



## Trajan (May 19, 2011)

Sunni Man said:


> Trajan said:
> 
> 
> > Sunni Man said:
> ...



sm,  you don't start negotiations by starting at any set point ala territory, you think the Israelis should give back the golan for instance? you sit down at the move forward. 

you do know that we vetoed a res. at the UN , see my first or second post, abbas doesn't trust us anyway.....


----------



## skookerasbil (May 19, 2011)

Havent said it to this point..............until today. This asshole has to get his ass impeached.


----------



## IHBF (May 19, 2011)

Hot Wire said:


> IHBF said:
> 
> 
> > If the Lusitania hadn't sunk into the ocean under suspicious terms, the Zionist Congress would have never received their sought after piece of land deep in the Ottoman Empire. America had to enter on Britain's side to ensure victory.
> ...



"Muzzie lover"? 

That is the first time I've ever been called that! Individually I like or dislike people on an individual basis regardless of religion, race, or creed. In terms of groups, however, that's a different story. At this point, I promise you I am not a "muzzie lover" (meaning Muslims as a whole).

What I am is tired of the blind support of Israel as they continue to bomb, bulldoze, and commit genocide against a group of people. That blind support turns into a lot of hate directed toward Americans.


----------



## skookerasbil (May 19, 2011)

The T said:


> The only way true PEACE will be had in the Middle East (Or anywhere else) is when One of two parties has their asses roundly kicked, and capitulates.
> 
> SAD reality. Obama wants to start a war with his rhetoric today. MUST Israel annihilate their enmies to be done with this once and for all? It must BE what Obama wants. Obama is trying to paint Israel into a corner...as he is with every ally of the United States in favour of our enemies.
> 
> Obama's foreign policy _sucks, _and this WILL be an issue he can be defeated on.




No truer words were every spoken on here bro................peace only comes via decisive victory of one side over another. History give us hundreds and hundreds of examples............never heard of by the k00ks of course............


----------



## ogibillm (May 19, 2011)

skookerasbil said:


> Havent said it to this point..............until today. This asshole has to get his ass impeached.



why? because he won't give carte blance to israel?


----------



## WillowTree (May 19, 2011)

Dot Com said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > Sunni Man said:
> ...



I'll be happy too, just as soon as you join the rocket launchers from the other side. Asswipe. DotPiggie.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (May 19, 2011)

ogibillm said:


> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> > Havent said it to this point..............until today. This asshole has to get his ass impeached.
> ...



You do realize Israel will not be able to defend itself. This isn't some political game we are playing now. It's the survial of a people you are wanting to play with.


----------



## The T (May 19, 2011)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> ogibillm said:
> 
> 
> > skookerasbil said:
> ...


 
Exactly.


----------



## boedicca (May 19, 2011)

WillowTree said:


> Mr.Fitnah said:
> 
> 
> > jillian said:
> ...




If that were truly the case, she would never log on.


----------



## Mustang (May 19, 2011)

skookerasbil said:


> Havent said it to this point..............until today. This asshole has to get his ass impeached.


 
Conservatives are always trying to impeach someone.  What is it with you guys?


----------



## The T (May 19, 2011)

Mustang said:


> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> > Havent said it to this point..............until today. This asshole has to get his ass impeached.
> ...


 
When STATISTS disregard the Constitution? They deserve worse than _impeachment...maybe a little TRUE Democracy in the form of a MOB?_


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (May 19, 2011)

The T said:


> Mustang said:
> 
> 
> > skookerasbil said:
> ...


----------



## Mustang (May 19, 2011)

The T said:


> Mustang said:
> 
> 
> > skookerasbil said:
> ...


 
What nonsense.  Conservatives sure are VERY selective when it comes to the US Constitution.

You guys talk about individual freedom and states rights as if they're sacrosanct, yet you embrace the Federal Gov't when it comes to DOMA and trying to restrict/outlaw abortion without regard to individual rights, states rights, or the unconstitutional overreach of the Federal Gov't.


----------



## Mr.Fitnah (May 19, 2011)

GHook93 said:


> ogibillm said:
> 
> 
> > why would the 1967 borders be a problem - other than of course it's not exactly what israel wants?
> ...



Jews have lived in  that  land uninterrupted for 2000 years..


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (May 19, 2011)

Mustang said:


> The T said:
> 
> 
> > Mustang said:
> ...



My views lean conservative what ever a state does is their busniess, just as long as it's not forced on my state by the federal government.


----------



## rdean (May 19, 2011)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> > This is absolutely hilarious.  All the Jewish American groups are applauding Obama, but of course, the right wingers are AGAINST the people they say the are protecting.
> ...



At least half of the Republican Party.


----------



## Nic_Driver (May 19, 2011)

The world supported Egypt in it's fight against oppression.  The same with Libya, Tunisia and all of the other middle east nations where the poor and oppressed have risen up to one degree or another.

Why would or should it be any different in the occupied territories of the West Bank or in what has been called "the worlds largest concentration camp" of Gaza?


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (May 19, 2011)

Nic_Driver said:


> The world supported Egypt in it's fight against oppression.  The same with Libya, Tunisia and all of the other middle east nations where the poor and oppressed have risen up to one degree or another.
> 
> Why would or should it be any different in the occupied territories of the West Bank or in what has been called "the worlds largest concentration camp" of Gaza?



Bin Laden also supported the uprisings in those countries imagine that.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (May 19, 2011)

rdean said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > rdean said:
> ...


Again I ask do you have a source to suppor your opinion?


> All the Jewish American groups are applauding Obama


----------



## skookerasbil (May 19, 2011)

Mustang said:


> The T said:
> 
> 
> > Mustang said:
> ...




meh........but you're not winning s0n!!!!


----------



## The T (May 19, 2011)

Mustang said:


> The T said:
> 
> 
> > Mustang said:
> ...


 
Try again. We ADHERE to it...The Statist such as you selectively applaud it when it's means justify your ends. *Spare US*...


----------



## The T (May 19, 2011)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...


 
I'd have to aski deany-bub too...WHY the Jewish tend to vote _DEMOCRAT?_


----------



## Dante (May 19, 2011)

Hot Wire said:


> Obama: Palestinian State Must Be Based on 1967 Borders - FoxNews.com
> The muslim in obama is showing.



It is what will happen. Reality check on isle 9????


----------



## Nic_Driver (May 19, 2011)

Dante said:


> Hot Wire said:
> 
> 
> > Obama: Palestinian State Must Be Based on 1967 Borders - FoxNews.com
> ...




Yes and maybe despite Israel.

Independent Palestine is a possibility by 2011, says PM - Middle East, World - The Independent


----------



## P F Tinmore (May 19, 2011)

edthecynic said:


> Hot Wire said:
> 
> 
> > Obama: Palestinian State Must Be Based on 1967 Borders - FoxNews.com
> ...





> Prime Minister Benjamin Netanyahu's Knesset speech on Monday was a good one. He told the truth. He described the Israeli-Palestinian conflict as it is. He set down six principles for Israel as it seeks peace: recognition of Israel as the Jewish national home, a demilitarized Palestine that does not control the Jordan Valley, a solution outside Israel to the refugee problem, retention of settlement blocs, a united Jerusalem and a declaration of an end to the conflict with no further demands.



Can he whistle Dixie too?


----------



## Dante (May 19, 2011)

Nic_Driver said:


> Dante said:
> 
> 
> > Hot Wire said:
> ...



Nothing will happen 'despite' Israel.

Why?

Israel is a sovereign state created by the same powers that created some Arab states


----------



## CMike (May 19, 2011)

In Pres. Bush's book Executive Decisions he mentions how Ariel Sharon took him by helicopter in Israel. Sharon told him that befor 1967 Israel was just 9 miles wide.

Pres. Bush told Sharon that in Texas they have driveways longer than that.


----------



## Dante (May 19, 2011)

CMike said:


> In Pres. Bush's book Executive Decisions he mentions how Ariel Sharon took him by helicopter in Israel. Sharon told him that befor 1967 Israel was just 9 miles wide.
> 
> Pres. Bush told Sharon that in Texas they have driveways longer than that.



Israel will survive


----------



## Nic_Driver (May 19, 2011)

Dante said:


> Nic_Driver said:
> 
> 
> > Dante said:
> ...



Created by those powers in a particular border, good point.


And those same powers can create another sovereign state.

UN Middle East envoy urges mutual trust to end paralysis in peace process



> The Arab-Israeli conflict will not be immune to these dramatic developments. One way or another, change will come to it too. This change must be shaped to positive ends, said Robert Serry, the UN Coordinator for the Middle East Peace Process, in a briefing to the Security Council.
> 
> He said there is a genuine lack of trust between Israel and the Palestinian leadership, which has prevented the resumption of the peace talks that would lead to the two-State solution to the long-standing conflict.
> 
> In the absence of negotiations, and amidst continued Israeli settlement expansion, the Palestinians are preparing to approach the United Nations in September to seek recognition of a Palestinian State, he said.


----------



## The T (May 19, 2011)

Dante said:


> CMike said:
> 
> 
> > In Pres. Bush's book Executive Decisions he mentions how Ariel Sharon took him by helicopter in Israel. Sharon told him that befor 1967 Israel was just 9 miles wide.
> ...


 
With NO help from Obama...

You may leave now.


----------



## CMike (May 19, 2011)

Dante said:


> CMike said:
> 
> 
> > In Pres. Bush's book Executive Decisions he mentions how Ariel Sharon took him by helicopter in Israel. Sharon told him that befor 1967 Israel was just 9 miles wide.
> ...



Despite Obama.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (May 19, 2011)

Dante said:


> CMike said:
> 
> 
> > In Pres. Bush's book Executive Decisions he mentions how Ariel Sharon took him by helicopter in Israel. Sharon told him that befor 1967 Israel was just 9 miles wide.
> ...




How? look at the map an explain how any country that has a death warrant can surive?


----------



## GoneBezerk (May 19, 2011)

The pathetic losertarians are on the side of liberals when it comes to harming "the Jews."

It's that National Socialist inside them....


----------



## Jroc (May 19, 2011)

rdean said:


> This is absolutely hilarious.  All the Jewish American groups are applauding Obama, but of course, the right wingers are AGAINST the people they say the are protecting.



Really?.. Prove it idiot


----------



## Trajan (May 19, 2011)

this is a balls up. 



Israel rejects US call for withdrawal to 1967 position

Posted by Agencies on May 20th, 2011 // No Comment 

snip-

&#8220;Prime Minister Netanyahu expects to hear a reaffirmation from President Obama of US commitments made to Israel in 2004, which were overwhelmingly supported by both Houses of Congress,&#8221; read a statement released late Thursday, &#8220;Among other things, those commitments relate to Israel not having to pull out to the 1967 line which are both hard to defend and would leave major Israeli population centers in Judea and Samaria (in the West Bank) beyond those lines.&#8221;


The News Tribe » Israel rejects US call for withdrawal to 1967 position


also....



snip-

Moving country by country, Obama offered his toughest words yet for Syrian President Bashar Assad, in whom the U.S. has lost hope as a reformer given his government&#8217;s bloody crackdown on dissidents. Obama did not call for Assad to step down but did accuse him of murdering his people. &#8220;The Syrian people have shown their courage in demanding a transition,&#8221; Obama said. &#8220;President Assad now has a choice: He can lead that transition or get out of the way.&#8221;

One 24-year-old Syrian said the U.S. president was too late.

&#8220;It&#8217;s too bad hundreds of people died before he made the speech,&#8221; said Mustafa, who fled the coastal town of Banias, which has seen some of the biggest protests in recent weeks, and who did not give his surname for fear of reprisals. &#8220;I think it&#8217;s too late for Assad to lead a peaceful transition to democracy after all that happened.&#8221;

In seizing his own Mideast moment, Obama offered a speech that was in some ways notable for what he did not mention.

While critical of autocracy throughout the Mideast, he failed to mention the region&#8217;s largest, richest and arguably most repressive nation, U.S. ally Saudi Arabia. Nor did he mention Jordan, a staunch U.S. ally that has a peace deal with Israel. Also left out was the United Arab Emirates, the wealthy, pro-American collection of mini-states on the Persian Gulf.

On the Israeli-Palestinian peace process, he raised the question of Hamas but did not seek to answer it. A proposed unity Palestinian government would pair the Fatah-dominated administration in the West Bank and the Gaza-run Hamas, which is considered a terrorist organization by the U.S. and seeks to destroy Israel.

&#8220;How can one negotiate with a party that has shown itself unwilling to recognize your right to exist?&#8221; Obama asked. &#8220;In the weeks and months to come, Palestinian leaders will have to provide a credible answer to that question.&#8221;

Obama also conceded that borders were just a start. He had no blueprint for resolving enormous conflicts over the status of Jerusalem and the fate of Palestinian refugees.

http://www.washingtonpost.com/polit...ue-democracy/2011/05/18/AFgxUn6G_story_1.html


*shrugs* well , we'll see what happens in the "weeks and months" to come...20 some odd  months down the drain.....


----------



## GoneBezerk (May 19, 2011)

Why the hell would Israel listen to Obama????

He has no authority over them. Is he going to start bombing Israel if they don't budge like he did in Libya? The military would arrest him over that unlawful order. 

Does he think he can tell Canada what to do with their land? They have to give this piece of land back to the indians, this piece to the English and this piece back to France....


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (May 19, 2011)

GoneBezerk said:


> Why the hell would Israel listen to Obama????
> 
> He has no authority over them. Is he going to start bombing Israel if they don't budge like he did in Libya? The military would arrest him over that unlawful order.
> 
> Does he think he can tell Canada what to do with their land? They have to give this piece of land back to the indians, this piece to the English and this piece back to France....



Because he's "THE ONE"


----------



## The T (May 19, 2011)

Trajan said:


> this is a balls up.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
I Don't blame them for rejecting it. They WON the territory fair and square in BATTLE...and only when ATTACKED...

Now Obama wants them to give it back...as with Obama's Domestic policy on the borders...He seems to want US to give back territory fought for and WON from Mexicans...while wanting to make illegals Citizens...

Obama is so wrong on so many levels...

Maybe Gators and Moats would DO us a service?


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (May 19, 2011)

The T said:


> Trajan said:
> 
> 
> > this is a balls up.
> ...



I can only rep you so many times during a 24hr period.


----------



## TheBrain (May 19, 2011)

I don't blame Israel for telling us to fuck off.


and how odd that SUDDENLY liberals want the US to be world police..


----------



## Rodack (May 19, 2011)

Democrats hate Jews


----------



## The T (May 19, 2011)

Rodack said:


> Democrats hate Jews


 
That's why JEWS overwhelmingly VOTE Democrat...

Gee? Go Figure...WHY?


----------



## The T (May 19, 2011)

TheBrain said:


> I don't blame Israel for telling us to fuck off.
> 
> 
> and how odd that SUDDENLY liberals want the US to be world police..


 
I'm shocked they didn't tell us to bend over...and WE would have deserved it thanks to Obama...


----------



## The T (May 19, 2011)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> The T said:
> 
> 
> > Trajan said:
> ...


 
I'm only asking pertinent questions...making the same observations...You're very kind.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (May 19, 2011)

The T said:


> Rodack said:
> 
> 
> > Democrats hate Jews
> ...



Only the racist democratic klan members hate the Jew. Liberals and klan members have something in common after all.


----------



## TheBrain (May 19, 2011)

The T said:


> TheBrain said:
> 
> 
> > I don't blame Israel for telling us to fuck off.
> ...



No shit , how would we feel if one of our allies came to us and said "You know, you should really return california, arizona,new mexico, and texas to the Mexico. It's just not fair that you kept the spoils of war?


----------



## The T (May 19, 2011)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> The T said:
> 
> 
> > Rodack said:
> ...


 
Make the dinstinction modern DAY Liberals...otherwise they'll peg US, and the Founders and blame what THEY practice...


----------



## GoneBezerk (May 19, 2011)

They like to play world police when they think they can win a Nobel Peace Prize and/or "saving" muslims is involved (Bosnia, Somalia, Libya). 

Also, if they can screw over Jews or Christians that works too. 



TheBrain said:


> I don't blame Israel for telling us to fuck off.
> 
> 
> and how odd that SUDDENLY liberals want the US to be world police..


----------



## The T (May 19, 2011)

TheBrain said:


> The T said:
> 
> 
> > TheBrain said:
> ...


 
Right on POINT. And what Obama is telling Israel what they have to do to bring PEACE...Obama is WET behind the ears.


----------



## Trajan (May 19, 2011)

I am simply floored....


Tel Aviv Journal: President Obama&#8217;s Wrongheaded Middle East Counselors

    *
      Martin Peretz

    * May 18, 2011 | 12:00 am


Wowy, zowy, Obama is doing his own thinking on the Middle East and here&#8217;s the even worse news: He&#8217;s taking advice from Tom Friedman and Fareed Zakaria.

These pathetic tidings about the inner Barack Obama, who puts his very own twist on all things, particularly Arab and Muslim matters, and the other Barack Obama, who needs counsel from two political therapists, famous and even clever but not especially deep, come from the subtle and highly reliable journalist Mark Landler in The New York Times. These tidbits are not contradictory. Zakaria&#8217;s diagnosis, at least for the last few years, is that America is over, just plumb over. Or, to use the ill-omened word from his The Post-American World, &#8220;enfeebled,&#8221; which implies continuous decline. Enfeebled nations do not, after all, usually rise again. Zakaria was, however, more than a bit mortified by being called a presidential adviser, although it was he who labeled himself. He posted a statement on Saturday saying, well, that he didn't really advise but spoke to Obama several times in face-to-face meeting about the Arab Spring (which, by the way, in my view is fast becoming Arab winter, like the east coast winter last season.) Anyway, if he is trying to establish a difference, it&#8217;s not a distinction.



more at-

Tel Aviv Journal: President Obama



and-

At night in the family residence, an adviser said, Mr. Obama often surfs the blogs of experts on Arab affairs or regional news sites to get a local flavor for events. He has sounded out prominent journalists like Fareed Zakaria of Time magazine and CNN and Thomas L. Friedman, a columnist at The New York Times, regarding their visits to the region. &#8220;He is searching for a way to pull back and weave a larger picture,&#8221; Mr. Zakaria said. 

http://www.nytimes.com/2011/05/12/us/politics/12prexy.html?_r=3&ref=marklandler&pagewanted=all


----------



## Rodack (May 19, 2011)

The T said:


> Rodack said:
> 
> 
> > Democrats hate Jews
> ...





Didnt Hillary call Morris a "fucking jew bastard"

And Jessie call NYC "hymie town"?


LOL



Democrats hate Jews


----------



## The T (May 19, 2011)

GoneBezerk said:


> They like to play world police when they think they can win a Nobel Peace Prize and/or "saving" muslims is involved (Bosnia, Somalia, Libya).
> 
> Also, if they can screw over Jews or Christians that works too.
> 
> ...


 
And why don't WE ask if this is an effort by OBAMA to _KEEP HIS_ Peace prize?


----------



## TheBrain (May 19, 2011)

Obama better be careful. Lots of voting Jews in New York. and Florida. Could cost him an election.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (May 19, 2011)

TheBrain said:


> The T said:
> 
> 
> > TheBrain said:
> ...



I have no problem returning southern California.


----------



## The T (May 19, 2011)

TheBrain said:


> Obama better be careful. Lots of voting Jews in New York. and Florida. Could cost him an election.


 
And precisely why I said earlier this issue alone could defeat him no matter how much money he raises.


----------



## freedombecki (May 19, 2011)

Mustang said:


> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> > Havent said it to this point..............until today. This asshole has to get his ass impeached.
> ...



The rule of law. If we believe all men are created equal, and we were willing to die to kick King George's snobbish attitude to the curb with the blood of patriots, we are willing to let every man who calls himself an American citizen answer for his wrongs against the Constitution and the law as it is written, not as an extremist would wish it to be.

Nobody gets a pass. Not even a "popularly elected" President who entered stage left with smearing the United States of America on his first European tour right after he was "elected".


----------



## The T (May 19, 2011)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> TheBrain said:
> 
> 
> > The T said:
> ...


 Hell, they're over-run now...why prolong it...eh?

In fact? GRANT all illegals Amnesty. THEy MUST reside in What we KNEW as Southern Kaleefornya...BY LAW.


----------



## The T (May 19, 2011)

freedombecki said:


> Mustang said:
> 
> 
> > skookerasbil said:
> ...


 
Not to mention his Muslim Tour...which he is sticking to...


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (May 19, 2011)

The T said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > TheBrain said:
> ...



That means nancy Pelosi will get all the cheap labor she wants.


----------



## Contumacious (May 19, 2011)

GoneBezerk said:


> The pathetic losertarians are on the side of liberals when it comes to harming "the Jews."
> 
> It's that National Socialist inside them....



The Pathetic GoneBezerk is on the side of the mentally retarded  when it comes to harming the LIBERTARIANS:


*Notable Historical Jewish Libertarians*

* Burton S. Blumert (former President, Center for Libertarian Studies)
* David Brudnoy, 1940-2004 (talk radio host; TV commentator; author)
* Frank Chodorov, 1887-1966 (author; journalist; philosopher)
* Ralph de Toledano, 1916-2007 (former editor, The New Leader)
* Aaron Director, 1901-2004 (former Professor of Economics, University of Chicago)
* Milton Friedman, 1912-2006 (author; philosopher; economist)
* Irv Homer, 1924-2009 (talk radio host)
* Ze'ev Vladimir Jabotinsky, 1880-1940 (founder, Betar Zionist Group)
* Robert Nozick, 1938-2002 (author; philosopher; economist)
* Dyanne Petersen (former Senior Editor, Laissez Faire Books)
* Ayn Rand, 1905-1982 (author; philosopher)
* Murray N. Rothbard, 1926-1995 (author; economist; philosopher)
* Irv Rubin, 1945-2002 (Jewish activist; former Chairman, Jewish Defense League)
* Aaron Russo, 1943-2007 (2004 Libertarian Presidential contender; Hollywood producer)
* Julian Simon, 1932-1998 (economist)
* Aaron B. Wildavsky, 1930-1993 (author; professor of Political Science)
* Ludwig Von Mises, 1881-1973 (economist; Nobel Prize winner)

.


----------



## Rodack (May 19, 2011)

Why didnt Palestime become a state in the 40s when Muslims, Jordan and Egypt, controlled the area?


But now it is crucial that it becomes a free state?





Islam and Democrats despise Jews


That is why


----------



## The T (May 19, 2011)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> The T said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...


 

 In fact? GRANT all illegals Amnesty. THEY MUST reside in What we KNEW as Southern Kaleefornya...BY LAW.


----------



## NYcarbineer (May 19, 2011)

The T said:


> Trajan said:
> 
> 
> > this is a balls up.
> ...



We 'gave back' Japan and Germany.  Was that a mistake?


----------



## freedombecki (May 19, 2011)

Big Hoss said:


> I would prefer just letting Iran nuke Israhell right off the damn map.



The map is a replica of the beautiful world we were given, and the President of Iran not only wishes to wipe Israel off the face of the map, he also told numerous audiences in other countries in his region and in South America that he would like to wipe off the United States from the face of the map, too.

Of course, that's all been erased from the internet by history revisionists, but they can't stamp out people's memories of his speeches and hearing the interpreter say "off the face of the map" a dozen times or more.

We see a President who is ignoring the threat to a long-time ally of America and is demanding a Hobson's choice for Israel. That is not acceptable, not any more than the Obama badmouthing America all over Europe his first year.

He's been around long enough to offend every ally America has ever had and cater to countries that hate America and will only use his naivety to further hurt us.
 If we have to wait till the election, we will. We're sick of him using the race card to push America into the cesspool he'd have us all in if he got everything he wanted. Any way you scoop the puddin', it's time for Barack Obama to be escorted out.


----------



## Rodack (May 19, 2011)

Rodack said:


> Why didnt Palestime become a state in the 40s when Muslims, Jordan and Egypt, controlled the area?
> 
> 
> But now it is crucial that it becomes a free state?
> ...





Just the facts


Nothing more


----------



## NYcarbineer (May 19, 2011)

The president is absolutely correct.

There CANNOT be a peaceful resolution that includes Israel retaining the occupied territories.  That is a proven impossibility.

When faced with doing the impossible, the only sensible option is to try something different,

or resign yourself to a perpetual exercise in futility trying to accomplish the impossible.


----------



## GoneBezerk (May 19, 2011)

Sadly, there are Jews like Soros that hate Israel and their own kind. They put liberalism over their own religion and people.

How else do Democrats win in NY, NJ and FL???



The T said:


> TheBrain said:
> 
> 
> > Obama better be careful. Lots of voting Jews in New York. and Florida. Could cost him an election.
> ...


----------



## TheBrain (May 19, 2011)

NYcarbineer said:


> The T said:
> 
> 
> > Trajan said:
> ...



We never absorbed Germany or Japan into our own nation. A better example would be Guam, which is STILL a US possession.


----------



## NYcarbineer (May 19, 2011)

Rodack said:


> Rodack said:
> 
> 
> > Why didnt Palestime become a state in the 40s when Muslims, Jordan and Egypt, controlled the area?
> ...



That's idiocy and nothing more.  Most Jews vote Democrat, for starters.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (May 19, 2011)

GoneBezerk said:


> Sadly, there are Jews like Soros that hate Israel and their own kind. They put liberalism over their own religion and people.
> 
> How else do Democrats win in NY, NJ and FL???
> 
> ...



Dems lost NJ and they will lose NJ, FL, OH and MI in 2012.

Praise Allah, Obama really screwed the pooch for Dems in 2012


----------



## The T (May 19, 2011)

TheBrain said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> > The T said:
> ...


 
Correct. Maybe Carbonated would like to address that?


----------



## NYcarbineer (May 19, 2011)

TheBrain said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> > The T said:
> ...



No that's not a better example.  We defeated and occupied Germany and Japan.  They were US occupied terrorities.  According to the other idiot poster, we should have kept them, settled in them, 

because we won them fair and square.


----------



## Trajan (May 19, 2011)

NYcarbineer said:


> The T said:
> 
> 
> > Trajan said:
> ...




 hello, we didn't have a contiguous border with them, we had allies and the history is vastly different,  to put it lightly.


----------



## The T (May 19, 2011)

NYcarbineer said:


> The president is absolutely correct.
> 
> There CANNOT be a peaceful resolution that includes Israel retaining the occupied territories. That is a proven impossibility.
> 
> ...


 
They OCCUPY them because they WON THEM IN WAR as we do TEXAS, California...and a myriad of States...Should WE also give what we won back Carbonated?

It's the same fucking thing.

NOW we have La RAZA (Like the PLO, HAMAS)...saying they want the territories LOST in WAR back?

Wake up you fucking DOLT.


----------



## NYcarbineer (May 19, 2011)

The T said:


> TheBrain said:
> 
> 
> > NYcarbineer said:
> ...



We defeated them and occupied them, no differently than what Israel did with the territories. 

So why did we give them their sovereignty back?  Was that a mistake?


----------



## jillian (May 19, 2011)

NYcarbineer said:


> TheBrain said:
> 
> 
> > NYcarbineer said:
> ...



israel isn't "occupying" palestinian territory. palestinians (well, jordanians) tried to throw the lawful occupants of israel into the sea.

they lost. israel won -- "fair and sqaure"

or do jews not "win"?

and a better question is should we "give" texas and california back to mexico... because THAT is the more apt analogy.


----------



## The T (May 19, 2011)

NYcarbineer said:


> TheBrain said:
> 
> 
> > NYcarbineer said:
> ...


 
We don't conquer in the modern era, but LIBERATE.

YOU are an _idiot._


----------



## NYcarbineer (May 19, 2011)

The T said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> > The president is absolutely correct.
> ...



Israel is still at war.  If Israel wants to fight a perpetual war in the Middle East, then sure, they can insist they won the land and its theirs.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (May 19, 2011)

NYcarbineer said:


> The president is absolutely correct.
> 
> There CANNOT be a peaceful resolution that includes Israel retaining the occupied territories.  That is a proven impossibility.
> 
> ...



Explain how a country with a death warrant can defend itself when it's borders have been reduced?


----------



## The T (May 19, 2011)

WHY don't we just ANNEX IRAQ? Afghanistan?

Son? Yer an _idiot._


----------



## GoneBezerk (May 19, 2011)

I'm talking about you modern day neo-Nazi types that always have something bad to say about Israel.



Contumacious said:


> GoneBezerk said:
> 
> 
> > The pathetic losertarians are on the side of liberals when it comes to harming "the Jews."
> ...


----------



## Ringel05 (May 19, 2011)

jillian said:


> Hot Wire said:
> 
> 
> > Obama: Palestinian State Must Be Based on 1967 Borders - FoxNews.com
> ...



I watched it tonight on Fox News (not the talking heads, the news) and they pointed out the fact that this has been the official, unchanged US policy since Carter, which is indeed the truth.  Kinda blows your "credibility" and "fauxnews" statement out of the water don't ya think?


----------



## NYcarbineer (May 19, 2011)

The T said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> > TheBrain said:
> ...



We don't conquer, but Israel does.  lolol


----------



## The T (May 19, 2011)

NYcarbineer said:


> The T said:
> 
> 
> > NYcarbineer said:
> ...


 
And they are precisely for the YAKSQUEEZE of a speech Obama gave today.

Son? Yer an _IDIOT._


----------



## GoneBezerk (May 19, 2011)

Germany and Japan don't border the US the last time I checked, so we didn't need to create a buffer zone for our future safety.



NYcarbineer said:


> The T said:
> 
> 
> > TheBrain said:
> ...


----------



## The T (May 19, 2011)

NYcarbineer said:


> The T said:
> 
> 
> > NYcarbineer said:
> ...


 
We Conquered TEXAS, Florida, Kalifornya...

Want to give them back?


----------



## Trajan (May 19, 2011)

NYcarbineer said:


> The T said:
> 
> 
> > TheBrain said:
> ...



lets do this step by step as nuance and plain language  appears to confuse you-

please explain the conditions between the combatants,  states of war, i.e. declarations of war between the combatants;  say between hamas and Israel? Fatah and Israel?


----------



## TheBrain (May 19, 2011)

jillian said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> > TheBrain said:
> ...



THis is akin to you coming over to my house and starting a fight with me and me punching you in the nose and taking your lunchbox away from you and then you crying to daddy that I took your lunchbox. 

And that's not even considering the obvious fact that who in the hell do we think we are telling yet another country how they must behave in terms of their own security?


----------



## Rodack (May 19, 2011)

Democrats despise western judeo-Christian belief


Like Muslim Obama for instance


----------



## jillian (May 19, 2011)

Ringel05 said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > Hot Wire said:
> ...



even a stopped clock is right twice a day. 

and i already acknowledged earlier that i heard it on the way home. i also didn't say it was impossible. i said i preferred to wait for a more credible source. 

and if this has been our policy through both of the bush presidencies and the reagan presidency, why do the rightwingnuts insist on pretending that dems are worse for israel.

what was WORST for israel was destabilizing the middle east but the neocons don't like hearing that.


----------



## Contumacious (May 19, 2011)

Rodack said:


> Why didnt Palestime become a state in the 40s when Muslims, Jordan and Egypt, controlled the area? But now it is crucial that it becomes a free state?



The Palestinians were mostly  farmers and were no match to the well organized Menachem Begin and the Irgun Zionist Terrorist Gang.

In 1947 President Truman became the Jewish State benefactor and the rest is history.

.
.


----------



## NYcarbineer (May 19, 2011)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> > The president is absolutely correct.
> ...



I said, if Israel wants perpetual war, they can insist on holding onto the occupied territories.  They will NEVER get peace if they do.  That is a certainty.

MAYBE they won't get peace if they withdraw either.  But at the very least that is not a certainty.

You can't continue to attempt the impossible.  That's insanity.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (May 19, 2011)

The T said:


> WHY don't we just ANNEX IRAQ? Afghanistan?
> 
> Son? Yer an _idiot._



Libya don't forget libya.


----------



## P F Tinmore (May 19, 2011)

Yurt said:


> has jillian come back to the thread?  i'm curious as to her opinion.
> 
> and while obama is at it...why not give mexico the land they lost to us





> The major consequence of the war was the forced Mexican Cession of the territories of Alta California and New Mexico to the U.S. in exchange for $18 million. Mexico accepted the Rio Grande as its national border, and the loss of Texas.
> 
> Mexican-American War - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



Mexico lost the war and agreements were made as to borders, etc..

In the Israel/Palestine conflict, Palestine has not lost the war and no concessions of land or change in borders have been made. Palestine's borders are the same as they were in 1922.


----------



## The T (May 19, 2011)

Trajan said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> > The T said:
> ...


 
Don't set the little guy's head to spinnin'..THAT kinda thought he cannot handle.


----------



## The T (May 19, 2011)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> The T said:
> 
> 
> > WHY don't we just ANNEX IRAQ? Afghanistan?
> ...


 
We are still bombing MOE into submission...too early yet...


----------



## Trajan (May 19, 2011)

NYcarbineer said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > NYcarbineer said:
> ...





> But at the very least that is not a certainty.



gaza?


----------



## Rodack (May 19, 2011)

Contumacious said:


> Rodack said:
> 
> 
> > Why didnt Palestime become a state in the 40s when Muslims, Jordan and Egypt, controlled the area? But now it is crucial that it becomes a free state?
> ...






So Democrats and Islam despise jews and want them dead?


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (May 19, 2011)

NYcarbineer said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > NYcarbineer said:
> ...



Israel doesn't want war. They want to survive.top being stupid this isn't a political game were playing, it's called survival of the Israelie people, against another group of people that are hell bound and determined to destroy them.


----------



## The T (May 19, 2011)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...


 
And Obama Confirmed IT on *OUR* _behalf_ today...without OUR Consent...

Imagine that?

Obama also confirmed his _DEFEAT_ in 2012.


----------



## Richard-H (May 19, 2011)

Why should we give a shit about Isreal or the Palestinians?

Isreal is no friend or ally of the U.S.A. They have murdered our servicemen men (google: 'U.S.S. Liberty'), they sent spy rings against us. We have done everything for Isreal. They owe us their very existence. Yet they have NO RESPECT FOR THE U.S.A. whatsoever.

When our Vice President is negotiating with the Palestinians, the Isrealis have SOME FUCKIN BALLS to announce new west bank settlements with us knowing. That isn't about right or wrong in the mid east conflict, it's about RESPECT!

Meanwhile, the Palestinians have been a bunch of MURDEROUS JACKASSES that employ TERRORISM against EVERYONE IN THE WHOLE WORLD.

We should wash our hands of the entire issue. FUCK THE ISREALIS AND FUCK THE PALESTIANIANS!


----------



## freedombecki (May 19, 2011)

The T said:


> freedombecki said:
> 
> 
> > Mustang said:
> ...



He better enjoy his little billion-a-day escapade. When he gets home, he's likely to get a weenie roast instead of a welcome over his multiple indiscretions.


----------



## Ringel05 (May 19, 2011)

jillian said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > jillian said:
> ...



Politics.... Duh..... 

Oh and I honestly didn't think you were one of those who confused the Fox news segments with the Fox news talking head segments, two completely different things.


----------



## The T (May 19, 2011)

freedombecki said:


> The T said:
> 
> 
> > freedombecki said:
> ...


 
He's handing himself his OWN defeat...


----------



## GoneBezerk (May 19, 2011)

Ahhh lookie, the 400lbs lardass sitting in her bathrob hiding behind a "cute" avatar. 

QUOTE=jillian;3660875]





Ringel05 said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > kindly point out anything in that article that quotes the president as saying they should go back to 1967 borders.
> ...



even a stopped clock is right twice a day. 

and i already acknowledged earlier that i heard it on the way home. i also didn't say it was impossible. i said i preferred to wait for a more credible source. 

and if this has been our policy through both of the bush presidencies and the reagan presidency, why do the rightwingnuts insist on pretending that dems are worse for israel.

what was WORST for israel was destabilizing the middle east but the neocons don't like hearing that.[/QUOTE]


----------



## GoneBezerk (May 19, 2011)

Yeah, we're not friends with Israel....you're really an "insider." 



Richard-H said:


> Why should we give a shit about Isreal or the Palestinians?
> 
> Isreal is no friend or ally of the U.S.A. They have murdered our servicemen men (google: 'U.S.S. Liberty'), they sent spy rings against us. We have done everything for Isreal. They owe us their very existence. Yet they have NO RESPECT FOR THE U.S.A. whatsoever.
> 
> ...


----------



## Ringel05 (May 19, 2011)

GoneBezerk said:


> Ahhh lookie, the 400lbs lardass sitting in her bathrob hiding behind a "cute" avatar.
> 
> QUOTE=jillian;3660875]
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

Mirrors are wondrous things ain't they.


----------



## WillowTree (May 19, 2011)

Trajan said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



correct, they withdrew from Gaza and got more fucking rockets launched at them. 
The Palestinians and the demonRats won't rest until there is no Israel.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (May 19, 2011)

> =GoneBezerk;3660928]Ahhh lookie, the 400lbs lardass sitting in her bathrob hiding behind a "cute" avatar.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This post was hard to read.


----------



## lizzie (May 19, 2011)

jillian said:


> Hot Wire said:
> 
> 
> > Obama: Palestinian State Must Be Based on 1967 Borders - FoxNews.com
> ...


 
It was in his speech, and to top it off, unlike his usual flair for taking credit and mentioning himself often, he used the phrase "America believes" blah blah blah. He will sell Israel down the river with pre-1967 borders that in reality, never existed. It was an armistice line, and a defined border was never established.


----------



## Ringel05 (May 19, 2011)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> > =GoneBezerk;3660928]Ahhh lookie, the 400lbs lardass sitting in her bathrob hiding behind a "cute" avatar.
> >
> >
> >
> ...



No shit, GoneBezerk don't know how to use a keyboard.


----------



## freedombecki (May 19, 2011)

Contumacious said:


> Rodack said:
> 
> 
> > Why didnt Palestime become a state in the 40s when Muslims, Jordan and Egypt, controlled the area? But now it is crucial that it becomes a free state?
> ...



Actually, the United Nations announced it was arranging land for Israelis who survived the Holocaust in Palestine, when several Arab countries--Syria, Jordan, and Palestinians viciously attacked and murdered Jewish people all over the place. Then Israel united and retaliated militarily, defeating the Arabs in only 6 or 7 days in 1948. In 1967, they were attacked again, and seized yet more territory in order to have a buffer between Israel and their haters.

World War II taught Jews a lesson few of us will hopefully never have to experience. Even so, there is revisionist history going on all over the Middle East to try to replace what really happened with a huge lie that takes killers and murderers and makes them into victim role models, which they are not.

Israel is a sovereign nation. We would be wise not to be a King George in our dealings with them.


----------



## TheBrain (May 19, 2011)

NYcarbineer said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > NYcarbineer said:
> ...



The absolute fact of the matter is this. IF the US tomorrow announced that it's new policy was to just let Israel worry completely about her own security and that we were out the following would happen.

1. Some fuckwit Muslim would rattle his saber at Israel
2. Israel would look around and realize that Daddy US was not there to tell her no no
3. Israel wold knock said fuckwhits dick so far in the dirt that no other fuck whit would dare to fuck with them again.

You really think that Israel would cease to survive without the US? LOL

Here's another point to consider. NO ONE wanted that piece of land until the Jews made something out of it and suddenly it's like prime real estate in Beverly Hills or some shit.

Oh , one more thing, the Palestinians themselves are to blame for the miserable living conditions some of those "settlers" endure. Maybe if they took some of the billions that is poured into their coffers yearly and spent it on something other than weapons they could give them people a better life. But they don't wonder why?


----------



## GoneBezerk (May 19, 2011)

Let's see....I could fly a jet in the Air Force, but of course this keyboard thingy is real tough. 



Ringel05 said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > > =GoneBezerk;3660928]Ahhh lookie, the 400lbs lardass sitting in her bathrob hiding behind a "cute" avatar.
> ...


----------



## GoneBezerk (May 19, 2011)

If there is a Palestine or we could call it Obamaland.....Israel would own it within 5 years once the Palestinians went back to their old ways of attacking Israel. 

So history books would just erase the Palestinians for good.....


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (May 19, 2011)

GoneBezerk said:


> Let's see....I could fly a jet in the Air Force, but of course this keyboard thingy is real tough.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Really your post was hard to read.


----------



## Ringel05 (May 19, 2011)

GoneBezerk said:


> Let's see....I could fly a jet in the Air Force,* but of course this keyboard thingy is real tough.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's pretty obvious.......


----------



## CrusaderFrank (May 19, 2011)

I'm getting such a bad feeling about this.

The Muslim Brotherhood is taking over the ME with backing from Iran and Obama picks NOW to morph into Yasser Arafat, guaranteeing his loss in 2012.  He can't without without Jewish vote in FL, OH, MI, and NJ and he just lost them

Why did Obama just write off 2012?


----------



## The Rabbi (May 19, 2011)

The liberal "Jews" will tie themselves in knots to explain that Obama really is good for Israel.
They love Obama more than Israel.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (May 19, 2011)

GoneBezerk said:


> If there is a Palestine or we could call it Obamaland.....Israel would own it within 5 years once the Palestinians went back to their old ways of attacking Israel.
> 
> So history books would just erase the Palestinians for good.....



Israel doesn't want to own anything they want to live in peace without fear of having a rocket shot into a civilian home.


----------



## P F Tinmore (May 19, 2011)

PoliticalChic said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > Trajan said:
> ...





> Thus the Palestinians were essentially offered 97 percent of the West Bank.



Urban legend.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nbDMam_jGVk]YouTube - &#x202a;Norman Finkelstein vs Shlomo Ben Ami - Part 2&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o_j2XH4tOK4&feature=related]YouTube - &#x202a;Norman Finkelstein vs Shlomo Ben Ami - Part 3&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## CrusaderFrank (May 19, 2011)

rdean said:


> This is absolutely hilarious.  All the Jewish American groups are applauding Obama, but of course, the right wingers are AGAINST the people they say the are protecting.
> 
> Hilarious.
> 
> ...



You're just plain out of your fucking mind.  Obama just cost himself the Jewish vote


----------



## The T (May 19, 2011)

CrusaderFrank said:


> I'm getting such a bad feeling about this.
> 
> The Muslim Brotherhood is taking over the ME with backing from Iran and Obama picks NOW to morph into Yasser Arafat, guaranteeing his loss in 2012. He can't without without Jewish vote in FL, OH, MI, and NJ and he just lost them
> 
> Why did Obama just write off 2012?


 
Compelled by stupidity? LACK of understnding? Likes to follow failed policies? ALL the ABOVE?


----------



## GoneBezerk (May 19, 2011)

The key is the Syrians want the Golan Heights back after losing it from Israel, so Obama handing it over to the Palestinians muddies this situation. Does Syria move their tanks into the Golan Heights.....

When it gets down to it, Obama hates Israel and feels this is an easy way to take them out. Israel isn't dumb and will say hell no.


----------



## The T (May 19, 2011)

CrusaderFrank said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> > This is absolutely hilarious. All the Jewish American groups are applauding Obama, but of course, the right wingers are AGAINST the people they say the are protecting.
> ...


 
*BIGTIME*...

Obama can try to continue to BUY the vote...He just FUCKED himself up the ass...and doesn't realize it.


----------



## TheBrain (May 19, 2011)

CrusaderFrank said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> > This is absolutely hilarious.  All the Jewish American groups are applauding Obama, but of course, the right wingers are AGAINST the people they say the are protecting.
> ...



wow I have read some really far out there RDean posts, but that one wasn't even sensible.


----------



## The T (May 19, 2011)

TheBrain said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> > rdean said:
> ...


 
However? One would have to ponder what DEANY post has ever made sense?


----------



## TheBrain (May 19, 2011)

The T said:


> TheBrain said:
> 
> 
> > CrusaderFrank said:
> ...



well he's always a whackadoodle partisan hack, but this post was just into tin hat territory.


----------



## Ringel05 (May 19, 2011)

Machiavelli is alive and well..........................


----------



## GoneBezerk (May 19, 2011)

I expect stupidity from libs here everyday. They elected Obama and expected good results.....

They think screwing our allies in England and Israel is a good thing. They think lobbing some missiles at Libya with no mission objective is a good war. They thought killing terrorists by the thousands in Iraq was a bad thing.

They're just stupid people that need to be locked up for humanity.


----------



## freedombecki (May 19, 2011)

GoneBezerk said:


> If there is a Palestine or we could call it Obamaland.....Israel would own it within 5 years once the Palestinians went back to their old ways of attacking Israel.
> 
> So history books would just erase the Palestinians for good.....



There is more money along the Arabian peninsula than they can spend. Not one of their countries has stepped up to the plate and made a place other than a concentration camp for the Palestinians who should have been repatriated long ago.

The Palestinians lifted their hand against Israeli and sent them all over the world with no homeland. When they were directed back to the promised land of their fathers, it was the Palestinians who led the murder spree against the Jews after WWII.

The goal of Hamas is the annihilation of all Jews from the Middle East, where they came from originally and have returned to after the WWII fiasco saw millions of lost lives globally. WWII wasn't fought over the Jews, their plight was conveniently obfuscated by the Nazis of Germany and their Arab allies and advisors. 

If I were Israel, I'd hold them back as long as possible and keep nukes out of the hands of Iran and Syria for the duration.

The Arabs have blood lust for Israel if the rhetoric of Ahmadinejad is a reflection of those who applaud his vicious rhetoric against Israel and against America.

He hasn't repatriated a single Palestinian, and I doubt very seriously he would repatriate a single Israeli either.

It was a Jewish man who funded the American Revolution and for whom American Christians decided to make room for in America in return.

Our alliance with Israel started centuries before they reclaimed their own territory in the Holy Land.

Anyone who thinks otherwise has not done his homework and/or slept through Arthur Schlesinger's Almanac of American History.


----------



## frazzledgear (May 19, 2011)

jillian said:


> Hot Wire said:
> 
> 
> > Obama: Palestinian State Must Be Based on 1967 Borders - FoxNews.com
> ...



Huh?  Why ask someone to do YOUR work?  Are you KIDDING ME?  If someone makes a claim, I only ask them to provide a link when a thorough search of my own can't find a legitimate one.  Did you LISTEN to his speech?  If not find a link so you can listen yourself -because he SPECIFICALLY said Israel must go back to its 1967 border!  This isn't something up for debate -he said it.  Its why he is getting a lot of backlash for it.  It is why a whole lot of Americans are pissed off about it.  And it is why a whole lot of Americans now believe Obama is a traitor and just betrayed our only real ally in the region.  

I'm sure you think you are a big girl now -so see if you can find a map showing the 1967 Israeli border.  Take a good look at it and see if you can figure out why Israel and whole lot of Americans might be pissed off about Obama ordering Israel to return to those borders.   And where does he get off thinking he has the authority to ORDER any nation to alter their borders to suit a particular US President -because I assure you, the next one will rescind that bit of ARROGANT stupidity.

I think the whole point of this speech is to provide himself with thin cover so he can become more openly hostile toward Israel and give him an excuse to be derisive and openly antagonistic toward Israel.  Embarrassing Netanyahu repeatedly wasn't enough satisfaction for his anti-semitism.  He will use their failure to weaken their nation with the ridiculous 1967 borders to justify becoming more publicly hostile toward Israel and ramp up his antagonism toward it.  He knew this was a no-go even before it came out of his mouth -so you have to figure out the real purpose of this speech and I think I found it.

NOW -I can't find any example of Fox NEWS making ANY inaccurate reports about what Obama did or did not say.  I'm not talking about any opinion show or any talk show on the cable channel itself, those are just expressing opinions -not giving the news.  I'm talking about their NEWS reports.  

You claimed Fox never accurately reports what Obama says.  Yet from my own research I have discovered that actually FOX NEWS is the only major news outlet that has NOT had to retract a story or admit to falsifying its report or had to fire a reporter for making up a story or been accused of omitting vitally important information in a news story.  But CNN has, ABC has, NBC has, CBS has, the AP has, the NY Times has.  Heck MSNBC routinely does.  That isn't up for debate and it isn't a matter of opinion because they have all been caught in the act, they have all had to make public admissions about it and it has been public knowledge for a long time now.  So oh sure -the one you think has never accurately reported what Obama said in a speech is...Fox?  But I fail to see how broadcasting Obama's speech live somehow means I can't trust what I heard him say about the Israeli border.  Surely you aren't actually suggesting that since I listened to his speech live on Fox it means I can't even trust my own "lying" ears now either?  ROFL

So you go ahead and provide all those links to back up that stupid dumbshit statement of yours - and prove it.  If Fox is actually guilty of all that it would mean there must be a ZILLION links with regard to one specific incident after another where Fox never reported what Obama said accurately while other stations were the only ones who did.   But I just can't find those links.  All I can find are other links to people claiming Fox lies -but also without providing a single legitimate example.   Given the fact 54% of all Fox staff in front and behind the cameras identify themselves as liberals and/or Democrats, I find it hard to believe you think the majority there would actually have no problem with presenting lying ass NEWS reports and never accurately reporting what Obama says.  They don't have an overwhelming majority to run roughshod over the minority like they do at say...ABC, CBS, NBC, MSNBC, CNN, AP, NY Times etc. where 90% or more identify themselves as liberals and/or Democrat.  And no surprise that it shows in the total lack of quality in their omissions of important information, biased, false, phony, and heavily slanted "reporting".  And shamefully so. So I question your IQ if you really think the ones most likely to be accurate and most likely to give news reports uninfluenced by their own personal political views would be the ones..... overwhelmingly dominated by the LEFT?  ROFLMAO! Heeheeheheee  Oh sure.


----------



## The T (May 19, 2011)

TheBrain said:


> The T said:
> 
> 
> > TheBrain said:
> ...


 
Deany is threatened because HE strikes me as ONE whom is on the DOLE, and is threatened his livlihood is threatened because more and MORE Americans don't wish to pay for his sorry ASS.


----------



## freedombecki (May 19, 2011)

CrusaderFrank said:


> I'm getting such a bad feeling about this.
> 
> The Muslim Brotherhood is taking over the ME with backing from Iran and Obama picks NOW to morph into Yasser Arafat, guaranteeing his loss in 2012.  He can't without without Jewish vote in FL, OH, MI, and NJ and he just lost them
> 
> Why did Obama just write off 2012?



I don't know, but for the first time since Doris Day sang "Que Sera," the song is fun again.


----------



## Zander (May 19, 2011)

Obama is great. I hope he continues to talk off prompter.


----------



## GoneBezerk (May 19, 2011)

I know all that, I was just making a sarcastic comment making fun of Obamaland and what will happen in the long run if Israel fell for this crap.

Israel would eventually bomb the hell out of them once Obamaland kept up the terrorism.



freedombecki said:


> GoneBezerk said:
> 
> 
> > If there is a Palestine or we could call it Obamaland.....Israel would own it within 5 years once the Palestinians went back to their old ways of attacking Israel.
> ...


----------



## GoneBezerk (May 19, 2011)

Zander said:


> Obama is great. I hope he continues to talk off prompter.


----------



## Wicked Jester (May 19, 2011)

grunt11b said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > Hot Wire said:
> ...


He's such a fuckin' piece o' shit.


----------



## Google (May 19, 2011)

Richard-H said:


> Why should we give a shit about Isreal or the Palestinians?
> 
> Isreal is no friend or ally of the U.S.A. They have murdered our servicemen men (google: 'U.S.S. Liberty'), they sent spy rings against us. We have done everything for Isreal. They owe us their very existence. Yet they have NO RESPECT FOR THE U.S.A. whatsoever.



I wholeheartedly agree, and I think Israel can survive without us.  They can survive if America isn't the one determining the terms of peace.  America as a mediator has been fruitless.  One thing is clear, Palestine and the majority of the surrounding countries are actively seeking Israel's utter destruction.

" a failure to change our approach [in the Middle East] threatens a deepening spiral of division between the United States and Muslim communities" (BBC News - Barack Obama presses for Middle East reform) This is perhaps a frightening proposal.


----------



## TheBrain (May 19, 2011)

Wicked Jester said:


> grunt11b said:
> 
> 
> > jillian said:
> ...



absolutely he is.


----------



## MikeK (May 19, 2011)

Google said:


> Our president has sided with the factitious 'Palestinians'.  We have turned our back on the only true ally we have in the region.


_Ally?_  That word implies a mutually beneficial relationship.  So far the U.S. has treated Israel like our 51st state and what have we gotten in return aside from the Pollard espionage affair, the murder of 34 of our sailors during the Liberty attack and a progression of spying activites?  So the obvious question is, why?  Why should we continue to sacrifice for Israel?  Of what beneficial purpose is Israel to the U.S.?  



> We have turned our backs on a people that owe their existence to us, the protection America has always ensured to a people who are so dedicated to their country that they stay in spite of being surrounded by Muslims that would slaughter and rape all of them if given the chance.


You make that sound like something we should feel guilty about.  The nation of Israel is not something the U.S. chose to establish.  And the fact that we've been maneuvered by AIPAC and JINSA into supporting Israel since its inception at great expense to us does not mean we are bound to continue doing that.    



> Barak H Usama has decided to give them that opportunity.


That's your interpretation.  I'd say he has examined the situation and determined that supporting Israel's aggressive expansion has cost the U.S. quite enough and it's time to alter that course.  

If you are so concerned about Israel's survival in the Arab world I suggest that you migrate to Israel and join the IDF.  But if you don't wish to do that you should show a bit more concern for what is best for the country where you live and are safe in.


----------



## freedombecki (May 19, 2011)

GoneBezerk said:


> I know all that, I was just making a sarcastic comment making fun of Obamaland and what will happen in the long run if Israel fell for this crap.
> 
> Israel would eventually bomb the hell out of them once Obamaland kept up the terrorism.
> 
> ...



Oh, ok.


----------



## The T (May 19, 2011)

TheBrain said:


> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> > grunt11b said:
> ...


 
Obama is on a kick...and has been on *COLONIALISM* The US, Britain, ISRAEL...ARE in his mind the largest...

The colonialists MUST be defeated...


----------



## MikeK (May 19, 2011)

IHBF said:


> [...]
> 
> What I am is tired of the blind support of Israel as they continue to bomb, bulldoze, and commit genocide against a group of people. That blind support turns into a lot of hate directed toward Americans.


Well said.  And it's nothing but the truth.


----------



## Shogun (May 19, 2011)

I guess Obama could have always suggested a single state solution where Israel's ****** class isn't purged like some ironic double standard.  

but, we all know how ethnic equality would float in a "JEWISH" state, right?

Good for Obama.  Why don't you fools go get raptured or something.


----------



## The T (May 19, 2011)

freedombecki said:


> GoneBezerk said:
> 
> 
> > I know all that, I was just making a sarcastic comment making fun of Obamaland and what will happen in the long run if Israel fell for this crap.
> ...








Like ALL his other policies...The next one will read "GET OUT OF THE WORLD COMMUNITY"


----------



## Jroc (May 19, 2011)

jillian said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > jillian said:
> ...



So this is your answer on what Obama did today right? In other words I'll vote for Obama no matter what? So he throws Israel under the bus...look at all the good he's doing right? I'm not going to go into any other administration you have no response you won't admit what is going on or what will happen if Obama is reelected


----------



## Shogun (May 19, 2011)

Jroc said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



Maybe Jillian is a Jew who is more concerned about America than an ethnic team jersey.  Is the sky falling yet?  I'm sure bulldozing a few Pali kids will make you fell better.

Someday you racist jews will figure out how ironic you are when enjoying the plurality  of other nations while insisting in the purity of your own.  

hopefully...


----------



## MikeK (May 19, 2011)

CMike said:


> In Pres. Bush's book Executive Decisions he mentions how Ariel Sharon took him by helicopter in Israel. Sharon told him that befor 1967 Israel was just 9 miles wide.
> 
> Pres. Bush told Sharon that in Texas they have driveways longer than that.


When Bush wasn't scratching some Saudi prince's back he had his nose up Sharon's ass.  Netanyahu was expecting the same from Obama but he got fooled.  

Good!  I give Obama credit for showing some spine at last.  He knows what provoked the terrorist attacks against us and he's not going along with it anymore.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (May 19, 2011)

MikeK said:


> CMike said:
> 
> 
> > In Pres. Bush's book Executive Decisions he mentions how Ariel Sharon took him by helicopter in Israel. Sharon told him that befor 1967 Israel was just 9 miles wide.
> ...



How does a country defend itself when it has a death warrant and it borders have been reduced?


----------



## Shogun (May 19, 2011)

MikeK said:


> CMike said:
> 
> 
> > In Pres. Bush's book Executive Decisions he mentions how Ariel Sharon took him by helicopter in Israel. Sharon told him that befor 1967 Israel was just 9 miles wide.
> ...



Indeed.  And, the only thing that threads like this convey is who cares more about Israel than the United States.  And, consequently, relative ethnic equality.

Again, no one in this thread would stand for ethnic marginalization HERE in the US as we see in "I just want an ethnically cleansed jewish state" Israel.  If it weren't for racist jews and rapture junkies maybe we'd find peace somewhere in the world.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (May 19, 2011)

Shogun said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> > jillian said:
> ...



How about rockets being shot at Israelie civilian homes with Children in them? You are clueless.


----------



## Shogun (May 19, 2011)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> MikeK said:
> 
> 
> > CMike said:
> ...



easy.  By removing the reason for the death warrant: having usurped an occupied land for the sake of a jew-only nation.  After the US integrated its culture we stopped seeing black panthers holding rallies.

fucking amazing how that works.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (May 19, 2011)

Jroc said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



I don't think Jillian is defening obama on this.


----------



## Jroc (May 19, 2011)

Shogun said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> > jillian said:
> ...



Maybe if I want to converse with a moron I 'll address you, till then ..don't bother me boy


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (May 19, 2011)

Shogun said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > MikeK said:
> ...



As I said you're clueless.


----------



## freedombecki (May 19, 2011)

The T said:


> freedombecki said:
> 
> 
> > GoneBezerk said:
> ...



On a happier note, only 611 more days of Barack Obama. Countdown until Obama leaves office


----------



## Shogun (May 19, 2011)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> > Jroc said:
> ...



rockets don't get shot into neighborhoods where palis are allowed to live in equality to jews.  Funny how ethnic equality keeps people from rising against perceived oppression, eh dink?


maybe you can cry about some dead jew babies while ignoring dead pali babies too.  The one-way scope of your kind really is a testament about the core issues at play here.


----------



## TheBrain (May 19, 2011)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> > jillian said:
> ...



Clearly she isn't. She merely started out the thread wanting to see more evidence before piling on. Nothing wrong with that.


----------



## Shogun (May 19, 2011)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



I see you don't have a viable retort, eh dink?

I kinda figured as much.


----------



## Jroc (May 19, 2011)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> > jillian said:
> ...



Didn't say she was "on this" she'll ignore it though


----------



## TheBrain (May 19, 2011)

Shogun said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > Shogun said:
> ...



oh please, the "settlers" are professional victims, and bring on most of their own ills.


----------



## Shogun (May 19, 2011)

Jroc said:


> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> > Jroc said:
> ...




Yet, here you are replying to MY post, eh stupid?




I thought you jews were supposed to be smart?


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (May 19, 2011)

Shogun said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > Shogun said:
> ...



Whats to retor? you can't argue with a clueless person.  The only way you can remove that death warrant is kill all the jews thats the only way. Thats why you're clueless.


----------



## The T (May 19, 2011)

TheBrain said:


> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...


 
Much like the MOOCHER CLASS in the United States that demand MORE than they put in...


----------



## TheBrain (May 19, 2011)

Jroc said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > Jroc said:
> ...



Didn't look like she ignored it to me. Looks like maybe she was commenting on the thread then went to bed and you keep calling her out and then saying she is ignoring it because she isn't responding. LOL


----------



## Shogun (May 19, 2011)

TheBrain said:


> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



..by the same standard so too are israeli "settlers" who could have predicted the reaction they are getting by reading any book on America's manifest destiny.

But, I guess what is good for the pali goose is certainly NOT good for the jewish gander, right?

typical.


----------



## Wicked Jester (May 19, 2011)

Big Hoss said:


> GoneBezerk said:
> 
> 
> > Let me guess, you're white trash that lives on some compound in backwoods SD waiting for the "war" to happen.
> ...


So, you're just a Nazi lovin' lil' douchebag in the 'burbs?


----------



## The T (May 19, 2011)

Shogun said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> > Shogun said:
> ...


 
Note the dripping anti-SEMITISM here?

Sir? Go Fuck yerself...


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (May 19, 2011)

Jroc said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > Jroc said:
> ...



No she hasn't The only thing she wasn't clear on was obama's comment. That in itself should show you it disturbed her a little.


----------



## The T (May 19, 2011)

And YES *I* told you to...GO Fuck yerself Shogun you rascist anti-semite BASTARD


----------



## Shogun (May 19, 2011)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



Is THAT really all you can reply with?  



your martyr complex is making you spot your panties, dink.  White people thought the same way when the topic du jour was letting ******* off of the cotton field.  I'm glad that SOME of us have come a long way since then.


----------



## Shogun (May 19, 2011)

The T said:


> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> > Jroc said:
> ...



ruh ROH!  It's the SCARLET A!!!



no, I think I'll go ahead and remind you silly fucks why the irony of your selective standards reduce your credibility to nil.  Thanks anyway, cumspackle.


----------



## freedombecki (May 19, 2011)

AKA, the Buh-Bye Barack Clock

Linky: Countdown until Obama leaves office


----------



## The T (May 19, 2011)

Shogun said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > Shogun said:
> ...


 
Keep going you anti-semite BASTARD.


----------



## Jroc (May 19, 2011)

TheBrain said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



Umm...wrong. And she didn't really comment directly on this...Only indirectly in passing


----------



## Wicked Jester (May 19, 2011)

Mustang said:


> The T said:
> 
> 
> > Mustang said:
> ...


You do mean the rights of the innocent child who will be chopped into lil' pieces and summarily sucked from the womb, without a chance to plead for his/her own life beforehand, correct?


----------



## The T (May 19, 2011)

YES Shogun I'm Calling yer ASS out.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (May 19, 2011)

Shogun said:


> TheBrain said:
> 
> 
> > Shogun said:
> ...



Here's a history lesson Isreal has aleays been home to the Israelie. Even when the Romans had control of it. The country didn't exist but the Jew were always there.


----------



## Shogun (May 19, 2011)

The T said:


> And YES *I* told you to...GO Fuck yerself Shogun you rascist anti-semite BASTARD










Are you done crying, lil guy?  Need your ba-ba?  Or, did you shit your huggy diaper already?


----------



## Charles_Main (May 19, 2011)

jillian said:


> and if this has been our policy through both of the bush presidencies and the reagan presidency, why do the rightwingnuts insist on pretending that dems are worse for israel.



Where do you get the idea that this has ever been our policy before? What Obama said today represents a significant shift in policy. No president before him has ever suggest a return to the 1967. At least not publicly.


----------



## TheBrain (May 19, 2011)

Shogun said:


> TheBrain said:
> 
> 
> > Shogun said:
> ...



Sir i completely agree that what is good for the goose is good for the gander. I believe that the current borders should be respected by both sides and either side has the right to defend themselves if provoked. 

That would be my foreign policy. we will leave you alone, BUT if you provoke us, we will end you. Not we will lob a few missiles at you, not we will invade you, we will END you. But we will NEVER start anything.

However, we have no right to tell Israel what THEIR foreign policy should be.  Let the poor little Palestinians take their case to the UN then let the UN enforce an order moving Israel's borders if they think they can.


----------



## The T (May 19, 2011)

Shogun said:


> The T said:
> 
> 
> > Shogun said:
> ...


 
Bring it you anti-semite BASTARD


----------



## Shogun (May 19, 2011)

The T said:


> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



I think I will, you fucking crybaby.  Thanks!


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (May 19, 2011)

Shogun said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > Shogun said:
> ...



What the fuck?


----------



## Jroc (May 19, 2011)

The T said:


> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> > Jroc said:
> ...



This guy is a waste of time, don't even brother with his stupidity, he can't carry a conversation, he as limited capacity to do so.


----------



## The T (May 19, 2011)

Shogun said:


> The T said:
> 
> 
> > And YES *I* told you to...GO Fuck yerself Shogun you rascist anti-semite BASTARD
> ...


 
NAMe the time and place where *I* can whoop yer ass. And YES I mean for REAL...Physical...and YES I mean to threaten YOU.


----------



## del (May 19, 2011)

Big Hoss said:


> Dr.Drock said:
> 
> 
> > Good read, a lot of warmongery rhetoric towards Syria. Will they be Obomba's next victim?
> ...



i really doubt that


----------



## Shogun (May 19, 2011)

The T said:


> YES Shogun I'm Calling yer *ASS* out.



dude.. you don't have to use your stellar gay bar pick up lines on me.  This is the interweb; there is PLENTY of bare-chested man action just waiting for you without having to be fixated on my rear end.


Clearly, the only thing you can "call out" is the penis from behind the glory hole down at your local Stud Finder bar and grill.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (May 19, 2011)

Shogun said:


> The T said:
> 
> 
> > Shogun said:
> ...



You are a fucking piece of shit. You're a fucking blooming idiot. Clueless to the fact that the only way the jew will ever be rid of that death warrant is to die. Do you have a party on Hitlers Birthday?


----------



## TheBrain (May 19, 2011)

The T said:


> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> > The T said:
> ...



oh come on, that's a little much isn't it? I mean threatening a child?


----------



## Ringel05 (May 19, 2011)

This thread is great!!  Hack City here we are!!!!!!


----------



## Shogun (May 19, 2011)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> > TheBrain said:
> ...



...  yea, except for when it wasn't and OTHER people were living there.  You sound as if you believe that the dirt would fall into the fucking ocean if a jew didn't occupy the land.  By your standard we can go ahead and purge America of Jews since nary a single Founding Father was jewish.


doh!  I bet you change your position all of a sudden.


ps, nice spelling lesson.


----------



## taichiliberal (May 19, 2011)

*Remarks of President Barack Obama -- as Prepared for Delivery 

"A Moment of Opportunity" 

U.S. Department of State 

May 19, 2011*


Obama's Middle East Speech Transcript


----------



## TheBrain (May 19, 2011)

Shogun said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > Shogun said:
> ...



Here's a history lesson for you. EVERY country in history has expanded their borders by force. If the Palestinians want to try it, let them. I'm sure Israel would fuck them up and not only not lose any area but they would kick the settlers back into the ocean.


----------



## Shogun (May 19, 2011)

TheBrain said:


> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> > TheBrain said:
> ...




Sure we do given that Israel is trying to do that very thing regarding US policy as evident by the uproar to Obama's speech.  If you don't stand for racism then you cannot stand for zionism.  Ignoring South Africa didn't end Apartheid.  

Maybe you people would find yourself not having to rely on crying antisemite so often if you stopped supporting overtly racist zionist policy.  

Just as America has become a pluralistic nation, and is stronger because of it, so too much israel stop demanding nothing less than the same ethnic policy that the grand dragon of the KKK wanted; one nation for both people where equality matters more than some stone age idea of a nation of jews (and jews only).


----------



## Shogun (May 19, 2011)

The T said:


> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> > The T said:
> ...



Its been brought, dickcheese.


go wipe your face.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (May 19, 2011)

Shogun said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > Shogun said:
> ...



You're a clueless piece of shit. You are discussing a subject of which you have no knowneledge of the region or it's people. You can only argue what you have been directed to argue. You're a clueless SOB. Forgot to add SHITGOON


----------



## The T (May 19, 2011)

Shogun said:


> The T said:
> 
> 
> > Shogun said:
> ...


 


TIME, DATE, Place...


----------



## The T (May 19, 2011)

shogun said:


> the t said:
> 
> 
> > shogun said:
> ...


 
time date place...


----------



## Shogun (May 19, 2011)

TheBrain said:


> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



so, I guess you just validated every action of Germany during WW2.  

Congrats, you silly bastard!



By your estimation, Poland and France lost their nations because Germany was able to take it by force.  


hey, thanks for playing!


----------



## The T (May 19, 2011)

Yes Shogun...YOU have a challange...either accept it...or run away...


----------



## TheBrain (May 19, 2011)

Shogun said:


> TheBrain said:
> 
> 
> > Shogun said:
> ...



once again, who the fuck are you to decide what Israel can or can not do?  And where is Israel saying that Obama can't do shit? All they've said is that they don't care what he says in regards to this matter. ANd they shouldn't. 

I ask again, how would you react if the Prime Minister of England gave a speech in Mexico City where he declared that the US should cede California, New Mexico, Arizona, and TExas back to Mexico? You'd , hopefully, rightfull say "fuck you dude who do you think you are?"


----------



## Shogun (May 19, 2011)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



I guess if you keep saying that over and over again it won't be as obvious that my superior logic has sent you into a mouth-foaming rage due to the silliness of your position.

say, what is a "knowneledge"?  Is that some kind of kosher delicacy?


----------



## Jroc (May 19, 2011)

The T said:


> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> > The T said:
> ...



He's not man enough face to face, he'd be squashed like the slime that he is.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (May 19, 2011)

Shogun said:


> TheBrain said:
> 
> 
> > Shogun said:
> ...



Shitgoon do you thiunk Israel is just a fucking game? Fuck you bitch.


----------



## del (May 19, 2011)

The T said:


> shogun said:
> 
> 
> > the t said:
> ...



*knock this shit off, now*


----------



## Shogun (May 19, 2011)

The T said:


> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> > The T said:
> ...



Careful, little girl.  I'd hate to forward that post to a mod and have your ass nixed from this forum for inciting violence.



now, go punch your dog and make sure it understands that JEWS ARE THE BEST!


----------



## The T (May 19, 2011)

Shogun said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > Shogun said:
> ...


 
YOU have NO logic so HOW can it be superior to anything?

TIME DATE PLACE.


----------



## The T (May 19, 2011)

shogun said:


> the t said:
> 
> 
> > shogun said:
> ...


 
time date place


----------



## Shogun (May 19, 2011)

The T said:


> shogun said:
> 
> 
> > the t said:
> ...



midnight, 5/19/2011, your mouth where the party is in which everyone is coming!


----------



## TheBrain (May 19, 2011)

Shogun said:


> TheBrain said:
> 
> 
> > Shogun said:
> ...



Psst, that's EXACTLY what I'm saying you poor ignorant bastard. If the US, primarily, hadn't came around and slapped Germany the fuck out of France, by force, then France would definitely be a province of Germany today and it would be legal and the ONLY option the French would have today is to try to take it back by force.


----------



## Shogun (May 19, 2011)

The T said:


> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



that IS the third time... Say, wiggly piggly, want to clarify your request a bit more?


----------



## The T (May 19, 2011)

TheBrain said:


> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> > TheBrain said:
> ...


 
And the PHRENCH ran like little pussies and many of then joined the NAZIS...


----------



## Jroc (May 19, 2011)

This is a good documentry if you have time watch all 10 parts 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u3HoAhitiog]YouTube - &#x202a;Israel - Birth of a Nation - part 1/10&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## Shogun (May 19, 2011)

The T said:


> shogun said:
> 
> 
> > the t said:
> ...



that salty taste in your mouth should tell you more than repeating yourself, cock gobbler.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (May 19, 2011)

Shogun said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > Shogun said:
> ...



Unless you have family there I am more superior in Knownledge of the region and it's people  compared to a scum sucking piece of shit like you.


----------



## Shogun (May 19, 2011)

TheBrain said:


> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> > TheBrain said:
> ...





I love how you people switch feet and VALIDATE NAZI GERMANY as long as it benefits zionism in israel

HILARIOUS!

Say, if WE don't have the validity to tell israel not to expand then WHY did we have the validity to tell NAZI GERMANY not to expand?  


derr derrrrr derrrr..  me thinks you don't realize why history doesn't support your retarded fucking opinion here.


----------



## The T (May 19, 2011)

Shogun said:


> The T said:
> 
> 
> > Shogun said:
> ...


So you are saying that you don't want a debate? Because you KNOW that you will LOSe you anti-semitic asswipe...

You will LOSE against me...WHY NOT accept the challange?

Because you're a pussy...

Bring it BOY...

You'll lose..


----------



## The T (May 19, 2011)

Shogun said:


> TheBrain said:
> 
> 
> > Shogun said:
> ...


 
This kinda cements our assertion...


----------



## del (May 19, 2011)

The T said:


> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> > The T said:
> ...



see you in three days.


----------



## Contumacious (May 19, 2011)

freedombecki said:


> contumacious said:
> 
> 
> > rodack said:
> ...



huh> wtf?

Link?

.


----------



## Shogun (May 19, 2011)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



well, you certainly have a BIAS but you sure as fuck don't have a grasp on consistency of ethnic standards.

and, for real, can you go ahead and grab a dictionary and clear up your little "knowneledge" issue?


----------



## Wicked Jester (May 19, 2011)

GoneBezerk said:


> Let's see....I could fly a jet in the Air Force, but of course this keyboard thingy is real tough.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great, we've got another pilot up here.

WTF.....Is Top Gun playing on PPV or something?

God damn Mavericks are showin' up all over this damn board lately.


----------



## Shogun (May 19, 2011)

TheBrain said:


> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> > TheBrain said:
> ...



oh you sure did shut right the fuck up about that TIME DATE PLACE silliness, didn't you?





did lil chilly willy recede into impotency, ya little vienna sausage?


----------



## edthecynic (May 19, 2011)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Hot Wire said:
> 
> 
> > Obama: Palestinian State Must Be Based on 1967 Borders - FoxNews.com
> ...


Now wait a minute there slick!
Didn't they win a war in six days from the 1967 borders????
Seems like they CAN defend themselves with the 1967 borders in place!!!


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (May 19, 2011)

freedombecki said:


> Contumacious said:
> 
> 
> > Rodack said:
> ...



There have always been Jews in Israel From the time of Abraham until now. Even when Israel was controlled by the Romans.


----------



## Shogun (May 19, 2011)

The T said:


> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> > The T said:
> ...



you are not asking for a debate, you giant pussy.  you are not smart enough to decorate this semi-veiled threat or (ironic) violence as anything other than what it is.

nice tap dance though.  those tights fit you well.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (May 19, 2011)

edthecynic said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > Hot Wire said:
> ...



Move along junior I am no longer in the mood for anymore fucking bullshit.


----------



## Shogun (May 19, 2011)

The T said:


> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> > TheBrain said:
> ...



...that invading nations is only bad when non-jews do it?  No shit?  shocker!


----------



## Shogun (May 19, 2011)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> freedombecki said:
> 
> 
> > Contumacious said:
> ...



There have always been NON JEWS too.

Hell, jerusalem isn't even a city created by jews!




you are no more special than whitey was in the South, you fucking dink.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (May 19, 2011)

Shogun said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > Shogun said:
> ...



Move along shitgoon I know the people and history of the region. You don't have a fucking clue.


----------



## TheBrain (May 19, 2011)

Shogun said:


> TheBrain said:
> 
> 
> > Shogun said:
> ...



so you can't grok the difference between validating the use of force to expand your territory and using force to kill 6 million innocent people? WOW


----------



## Google (May 19, 2011)

MikeK said:


> _Ally?_  That word implies a mutually beneficial relationship...Pollard espionage affair... Liberty attack..progression of spying...Of what beneficial purpose is Israel to the U.S.?...
> you should show a bit more concern for what is best for the country where you live and are safe in.



So your argument is that Israel is Americas enemy, and we should take steps that are going to ensure her demise- demise meaning genocide.  You are sympathizing with a savage people, societies that allow public stonings and forced amputations.  

The friendly fire incident of the USS Liberty was a tragic mishap that Israel both apologized and paid retribution for.  America has inadvertently killed many foreign service members, yet those in the anti-Israeli movement, neo-Nazis and Islamic militant sympathizers and the like- bring up this incident as an act of war by Israel.  

And if you think its only Israel engaging in espionage you are ill-informed, America is and has been spying on Israel.  

I dont believe turning our back on Israel is good for my country, I dont think the genocide of her people is acceptable; apparently you do.


----------



## Shogun (May 19, 2011)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



clearly you don't if all your "knowneledge" resides in your ethnic bias.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (May 19, 2011)

Shogun said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > freedombecki said:
> ...



OH wow clueless

City of David


----------



## Wicked Jester (May 19, 2011)

del said:


> The T said:
> 
> 
> > shogun said:
> ...


BWAAHAHHAHAHAHHAHHHAHAHHAAHHHAHAHHAAHAHAHAHAAHAAA!



Sorry del.....But somehow your "Pissed off daddy" persona of busting through the door at the noisy kids slumber party, and telling them to "knock this shit off, now!"......kinda loses its forcefullness with that god damn ostrich head poking up.


----------



## Ame®icano (May 19, 2011)

konradv said:


> grunt11b said:
> 
> 
> > jillian said:
> ...



Maybe she wasn't listening... just watching.


----------



## Shogun (May 19, 2011)

TheBrain said:


> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> > TheBrain said:
> ...



If you are going to quote Heinlein then perhaps you should pull something from Starship Trooper rather than one where Micheal Valentine Smith would have made you disappear for such ignorant double standards.  After all, it clearly fits the motif of your silly fucking militaristic excuses for land grabs.



ps, Germany didn't invade Poland just to kill jews...  But, don't let history bump you on the ass on your way out of this thread.


----------



## Shogun (May 19, 2011)

del said:


> The T said:
> 
> 
> > Shogun said:
> ...



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QNK5KzI48mM]YouTube - &#x202a;Mickey Mouse Club: "Alma Mater"&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki (May 19, 2011)

Contumacious said:


> freedombecki said:
> 
> 
> > contumacious said:
> ...



Some of it is here, hey I visited several thousands of websites over the years plus read a lot of newspapers. Sorry I can't remember all of them, and the author below is not responsible for my other reads!

Fighting Back in the Arab Propaganda War Against Israel Fighting Back in the Arab Propaganda War Against Israel « Health Secrets from the Seventh Heaven


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (May 19, 2011)

Shogun said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > Shogun said:
> ...




Clearly you haven't a clue when you spell knowledge the way you do.


----------



## rdean (May 19, 2011)

Obama got Bin Laden after Republicans gave up.


----------



## TheBrain (May 19, 2011)

rule number 1 : Possesion is 9/10 of the law
rule number 2 : Might makes right

yep, thats the laws of the land, tell the settlers to bring it.


----------



## edthecynic (May 19, 2011)

Charles_Main said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > All we are saying.....is give peace a chance
> ...


Or you are the "fucking Moron."

Somehow the Israelis managed to defend the 1967 borders and win a war in six days!!!!

Even your MessiahRushie admits the 1967 borders are no big deal!!!

May 19, 2011
RUSH:  Okay, we'll get to the phones here just a second, but I have one little thing.  *I did get a note here from someone familiar with the internal political workings of the state of Israel.  "Rush, the 1967 borders, as a basis for two states, is not a big deal.  The vast majority of Israelis favor it or are at least politically reconciled to that.  That's not a big deal. *


----------



## TheBrain (May 19, 2011)

rdean said:


> Obama got Bin Laden after Republicans gave up.



Take your dumb ass down to the romper room where you belong.


----------



## Shogun (May 19, 2011)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



go tell it to a Canaanite you silly bastard!



Back to Egypt with you!


----------



## TheBrain (May 19, 2011)

edthecynic said:


> Charles_Main said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



It may turn out that it isn't that big of a deal, and in fact the citizens of Israel may favor it, but that doesn't make it the POTUS's job to fucking tell Israel what to do. THAT is the part you're missing.


----------



## Shogun (May 19, 2011)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...





You don't even realize that I'm lampooning YOUR OWN SPELLING ERROR!





scroll up, ya big dummy!


oh man... CLASSIC.


----------



## Google (May 19, 2011)

Obama may not be a Muslim, but he sure is siding with them.  Giving credibility to this fabrication known as 'Palestine' has demonstrated the extent to which Obama's radical connections have affected his world view.  

"Since we cannot defeat Israel in war, we do this in stages. We take any and every territory that we can of Palestine, and establish a sovereignty there, and we use it as a springboard to take more. When the time comes, we can get the Arab nations to join us for the final blow against Israel." - Arafat_ on Jordan TV the same day he signed the Declaration of Principles on the White House lawn in 1993_

Taking this side, of reversing modest territorial gains of the last 30 years- basically adopting Hamas' demands- is unconscionable.  This president is presiding over the undoing of America.


----------



## freedombecki (May 19, 2011)

rdean said:


> Obama got Bin Laden after Republicans gave up.



It's called the peaceful transfer of power when the president of one party succeeds the president of another.

Most of the time.


----------



## Shogun (May 19, 2011)

TheBrain said:


> rule number 1 : Possesion is 9/10 of the law
> rule number 2 : Might makes right
> 
> yep, thats the laws of the land, tell the settlers to bring it.



so, then, if israel gets annhialated by arab military after zionist bastards demolish Temple Mount...  then, you won't have a problem applying those same standards without crying for America to enter a modern Crusade?

of course not.  You and I both know how pliable your standards are on this topic.

hey, maybe we can cut off israel's military credit card before we tell them to bring it, eh?

might makes right, eh you silly bastard?


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (May 19, 2011)

edthecynic said:


> Charles_Main said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...





> I did get a note here from someone familiar with the internal political workings of the state of Israel.



Rush was repeating what someone told him apparently someone who is clueless ad does not realize any border reduction would place Israel in a position that is indefensible.


----------



## Shogun (May 19, 2011)

TheBrain said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> > Charles_Main said:
> ...



YEA!  it's only Israel's job to tell the US what to do!  Learn your fucking role goy!


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (May 19, 2011)

Shogun said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > Shogun said:
> ...



Idiot stupid bitch you said  





> Jerusalem isn't even a city created by jews!


King David is about as Jewish as you can get.


----------



## Shogun (May 19, 2011)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> > Charles_Main said:
> ...



YEA!  unlike, you know, no longer pretending that DAS JEWS should be the premium ethnicity in a nation that should be shared by jews, christians and arabs alike.

the Grand Kosher is burning a Star of David and you better know your fucking role, goy!


----------



## Shogun (May 19, 2011)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



King david wasn't the first human being to set foot on that land, dink.  

 

YOUR OWN FUCKING HOLY BOOK TELLS US THAT YOU TOOK THE LAND FROM CANAANITES!



Hey, Paul Bunyan had a blue ox too and George Washington could NOT tell a lie!  Tall Tales are fun.


----------



## edthecynic (May 19, 2011)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...


In other words, history has proven you full of shit and you are not honest enough to admit it!!
Thank you.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (May 19, 2011)

Shogun said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > edthecynic said:
> ...


Go play with your teddy bear  the Arabs will not share with the Jew Do you pretend to be this clueless or is it natural?


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (May 19, 2011)

edthecynic said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > edthecynic said:
> ...



Look at the map again notice all the cities that would be place in small rocket range? Civilians live in those cities.


----------



## Shogun (May 19, 2011)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



..except that Arabs DID share the land with jews before zionism came along and created JEWLAND.  Do you need to dodge with (poorly construed) name calling or are you normally this fucking retarded?


----------



## edthecynic (May 19, 2011)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> > Charles_Main said:
> ...


A position they have not only defended quite adequately in the past, but also expanded.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (May 19, 2011)

Shogun said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > Shogun said:
> ...



Fuck wit you said 



> Jerusalem isn't even a city created by jews!


King David is about as Jewish as you can get.[/QUOTE]
King David was a Jew and he built the city


----------



## Shogun (May 19, 2011)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...


King David was a Jew and he built the city[/QUOTE]




no, king david didn't build the original settlement on which eventually became Jerusalem.

but, I guess you need some kind of Hercules tall tale to make up for your fuzzy history so...



Who knew!?!?!  the OT was LYING about an exodus from Egypt!  King DAVID BUILT THIS CITY ON ROCK AND ROLL!






[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TxGGckAc1rs]YouTube - &#x202a;We Built This City&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (May 19, 2011)

edthecynic said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > edthecynic said:
> ...



This isn't a political game the stakes are a lot higher than politicals points. You seem to only see those political points.


----------



## Shogun (May 20, 2011)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



"politicals" points?

YOU seem to only give a shit while the subject is who jews get to dominate.  Why don't you do us both a favor and take your fucking ass TO israel so that America can purge itself of your kind like you ironically want to do there?

Oh, THAT is a racist notion all of a sudden, right?

RIGHT.


----------



## Intense (May 20, 2011)

edthecynic said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > Hot Wire said:
> ...



Yes, in 1967 they could. This is 2011, General not the same game anymore , is it.


----------



## edthecynic (May 20, 2011)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...


You are the one trying to score anti-Obama political points. I am merely pointing out the experience of history in the matter. It's not like Israel has never had to defend the 1967 borders before, so we already know they can, and quite well thank you.


----------



## edthecynic (May 20, 2011)

Intense said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...


Israel is quite a bit stronger now than then. They even have nukes now!!!


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (May 20, 2011)

Shogun said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > Shogun said:
> ...






no, king david didn't build the original settlement on which eventually became Jerusalem.

but, I guess you need some kind of Hercules tall tale to make up for your fuzzy history so...



Who knew!?!?!  the OT was LYING about an exodus from Egypt!  King DAVID BUILT THIS CITY ON ROCK AND ROLL!






[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TxGGckAc1rs]YouTube - &#x202a;We Built This City&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame][/QUOTE]



> no, king david didn't build the original settlement on which eventually became Jerusalem.



It became the capital of the first Jewish kingdom around 1000 BC. Driven into exile by Nebuchadrezzar II in 586 BC, the Jews returned 50 years later and rebuilt Jerusalem as their capital. The unity of the city achieved in 1967, then, was more than a quirk of military geography; it was the fulfillment of unbroken historical longings

JERUSALEM - Whose City?


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (May 20, 2011)

Shogun said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > Shogun said:
> ...






no, king david didn't build the original settlement on which eventually became Jerusalem.

but, I guess you need some kind of Hercules tall tale to make up for your fuzzy history so...



Who knew!?!?!  the OT was LYING about an exodus from Egypt!  King DAVID BUILT THIS CITY ON ROCK AND ROLL!






[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TxGGckAc1rs]YouTube - &#x202a;We Built This City&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame][/QUOTE]


It became the capital of the first Jewish kingdom around 1000 BC. Driven into exile by Nebuchadrezzar II in 586 BC, the Jews returned 50 years later and rebuilt Jerusalem as their capital. The unity of the city achieved in 1967, then, was more than a quirk of military geography; it was the fulfillment of unbroken historical longings

JERUSALEM - Whose City?


----------



## Wicked Jester (May 20, 2011)

Man, these anti-semite lil' Obamabot fucks are beyond entertaining.

These spineless lil' fucks will defend that dirtbag come hell or high water.

Netanyahu should just tell Obama to stick it up his boney ass tomorrow, return home, and do whatever the fuck is necessary.

There is no such thing as Palestine.....The so-called Palestinians are nothing more than gypsy squatters. They got their asses booted off the Israelis's land when they returned home.....The Israeli's owe them nothing.........Fuck 'em!

And anybody who thinks otherwise is a fucking idiot.......Too include this moronic president who was elected by a bunch o' damn ignorant fools.


----------



## Intense (May 20, 2011)

edthecynic said:


> Intense said:
> 
> 
> > edthecynic said:
> ...



You are really big on Armageddon, huh. Why do you think NETANYAHU is so pissed off at Obama right now. Do you honestly claim that Obama is not putting Israel at risk??? You are delusional.

This is not a happy camper.


----------



## Publius1787 (May 20, 2011)

edthecynic said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > Hot Wire said:
> ...



They won that war by getting the jump on their enemies through premptive strikes, superior tactics, extreamly risky intelligence, and lack of international coordination on the muslims behalf. Israel took huge risks to defeat 4 enemies at once that simply would not be possible today. But to gove the heights back to Syria and to make Israel 8 miles wide would be the equivilant of guarenteeing its destruction. Obama is a foreign policy novice who lets leftist idealology dictate his actions.


----------



## Sunni Man (May 20, 2011)

I am so proud of our president.

 Israel is not our 51st State.

 And is more of an enemy then a friend.

 We need to cut Israel loose and let them fend for themselves.


----------



## MikeK (May 20, 2011)

Google said:


> So your argument is that Israel is America&#8217;s enemy, and we should take steps that are going to ensure her demise- demise meaning genocide.  You are sympathizing with a savage people, societies that allow public stonings and forced amputations.


If I believed Israel is an _enemy_ (your word) I would be recommending a military attack rather than withdrawal of support, so kindly refrain from editing my thoughts.  I suggest you reserve that tactic for dealing with those you can get over on.  



> The friendly fire incident of the USS Liberty was a tragic mishap that Israel both apologized and paid retribution for.  America has inadvertently killed many foreign service members, yet those in the anti-Israeli movement, neo-Nazis and Islamic militant sympathizers and the like- bring up this incident as an act of war by Israel.


Israel's attack on the Liberty was not an act of war.  If it were Israel would not be insisting it was a mistake.  It was in fact an act of malicious treachery which the Israeli government failed to investigate and punish those who were responsible for initiating it.  

The Executive Officer of the USS Liberty, Lt.Cmdr James Ennes, Jr. has written a book, _Attack On The Liberty,_ in which he describes the attack in detail.  What he says is corroborated by every surviving crew member.  In addition to this eye-witness testimony, those who were in a position to understand the circumstances leading up to and surrounding the attack, such as the Secretary of Defense, the Secretary of The Navy, and the Secretary of State, all agree that the attack was deliberate.  But in spite of all this you, an American citizen, who was not there and who has no access to all the relevant and pertinent information, have the audacity to regard it as a "tragic mishap" which has been compensated for.  



> And if you think it&#8217;s only Israel engaging in espionage you are ill-informed, America is and has been spying on Israel.


Again you're doing word tricks -- or you think you are.  And again I ask you to reserve that tactic for those you can get over on:

Spying is analogous to peeking through your blinds at your neighbor's comings and goings.  But _espionage_ is analogous to picking your neighbor's locks in his absence and rifling through his private affairs.  While there are many recorded incidents of Israel _spying_ on its only friend and benefactor, ordinary _spying_ is not an uncommon occurrence so I won't make an issue of it.  And while I know of no recorded instance of the U.S. _spying_ on Israel I won't dismiss the possibility.  But the Jonathan Pollard affair was not an example of _spying._  It was a well organized _espionage_ operation such as would be conducted against an enemy, not a friend.  And certainly not against the only friend and benefactor to whom Israel owes its very existence.  



> I don&#8217;t believe turning our back on Israel is good for my country.


Why not?   



> I don&#8217;t think the genocide of her people is acceptable; apparently you do.


If this is what you fear, and if you are genuinely concerned about that prospect, you really should acknowledge what appears to be your true loyalty and migrate to Israel to join the IDF.  

Otherwise I recommend that you, as a Jew, should acknowledge that America is the only nation in recent history which has afforded complete acceptance, positive protection and full political participation to those of your persuasion and consider the simple and obvious fact that continued support of Israel is detrimental to the interests of "your country."


----------



## Publius1787 (May 20, 2011)

Sunni Man said:


> I am so proud of our president.
> 
> Israel is not our 51st State.
> 
> ...



I kinda like israel. nothing good has come out of the arab world since Westerners descovered oil there and, of course, the number zero.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2uHSv1asFvU]YouTube - &#x202a;Ayn Rand on Israel and the Middle East&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## MikeK (May 20, 2011)

Google said:


> Obama may not be a Muslim, but he sure is siding with them.  Giving credibility to this fabrication known as 'Palestine' has demonstrated the extent to which Obama's radical connections have affected his world view.
> 
> "Since we cannot defeat Israel in war, we do this in stages. We take any and every territory that we can of Palestine, and establish a sovereignty there, and we use it as a springboard to take more. When the time comes, we can get the Arab nations to join us for the final blow against Israel." - Arafat_ on Jordan TV the same day he signed the Declaration of Principles on the White House lawn in 1993_
> 
> Taking this side, of reversing modest territorial gains of the last 30 years- basically adopting Hamas' demands- is unconscionable.  This president is presiding over the undoing of America.


Obama has simply, and correctly in my opinion, decided that our existing position in the Israeli/Palestinian conflict is counterproductive to American interests so he is changing that position.  And you have it worked out in your mind that this is "presiding over the undoing of America."  

Please explain what arithmetic you used to arrive at that conclusion.


----------



## MikeK (May 20, 2011)

Publius1787 said:


> I kinda like israel. nothing good has come out of the arab world since Westerners descovered oil there and, of course, the number zero.


I don't "like" Israel or Palestine.  I would like them both to go away.  But the reality is our support of Israel has caused us monumental problems, such as the 1993 and the 9/11 attacks, and unless we discontinue our support of Israel, which is the source of great agitation for the Moslem world, we will continue to exacerbate their resentment.  

I know of no reason to continue supporting Israel, which is a millstone around our neck.  We've done enough for that nation and it's time to declare exactly that.  We have our own problems now and it's time to start looking out for own interests.  

Israel is not my problem.  If I felt it were I would migrate there and join the IDF.


----------



## Publius1787 (May 20, 2011)

MikeK said:


> Publius1787 said:
> 
> 
> > I kinda like israel. nothing good has come out of the arab world since Westerners descovered oil there and, of course, the number zero.
> ...



You cant blame the unjustified choices and actions of murderers on the U.S. attitude toward Israel. If I came up to you, slaped you in the face, and told you that it was because your wife and kids were befreinding my neighbors whom I hate, would you blame me or your your kids? I hope you would blame me for my actions and not ask your family to break relations with my neighbors. But to each his own I guess.

Q: What great acheivment has come out of the arab world over the past 100 years? A: I can only think of one. A Jewish Israeli state.
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B7O61c71Fuo&feature=related]YouTube - &#x202a;So You Want to Boycott Israel&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## Wicked Jester (May 20, 2011)

MikeK said:


> Publius1787 said:
> 
> 
> > I kinda like israel. nothing good has come out of the arab world since Westerners descovered oil there and, of course, the number zero.
> ...


Yeah, sure ya' would, Rambo.

They wouldn't even look at a fool like you.

You anti-semites trying to hide your abject hatred is fucking laughable.

Why don't you fucks just have the balls to say it?....It's not about Israel per say, it's that you hate Jews period......Doesn't matter where they are from, they are Jews, you would just as soon see them all dead.......And the lefty Jews in this country need to stop running around politically with those who hate them......Those would be the liberals in general. Particularly the progressives. And it's definitely this idiotic president you helped elect.


----------



## mal (May 20, 2011)

*Prodding Israel, Obama embraces Palestine borders* 

_By BEN FELLER 
AP White House Correspondent May 20, 12:59 AM EDT_

WASHINGTON (*AP*) - Exasperated by stalled Middle East peace talks in a season of tumultuous change, President Barack Obama jolted close ally Israel Thursday by embracing the Palestinians' terms for drawing the borders of their new nation next door. Prime Minister Benjamin Netanyahu of Israel rejected the idea as "indefensible" on the eve of his vital White House meeting with Obama.

Bismarck Tribune Online - World and National News

Is Israel going to be our Next Enemy on Barry's List?...



peace...


----------



## P F Tinmore (May 20, 2011)

Jroc said:


> This is a good documentry if you have time watch all 10 parts
> 
> YouTube - &#x202a;Israel - Birth of a Nation - part 1/10&#x202c;&rlm;



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bm7dMhE80dw]YouTube - &#x202a;Alnakba English P1&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jYvimRnlTqE&feature=related]YouTube - &#x202a;Alnakba English P2&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## hipeter924 (May 20, 2011)

How? I don't see government aid to Israel going away any time soon whatever Obama says.


----------



## sitarro (May 20, 2011)

xsited1 said:


> Hot Wire said:
> 
> 
> > Obama: Palestinian State Must Be Based on 1967 Borders - FoxNews.com
> ...



Why is he wearing that black condom on his head?


----------



## mudwhistle (May 20, 2011)

Big Hoss said:


> Dr.Drock said:
> 
> 
> > Good read, a lot of warmongery rhetoric towards Syria. Will they be Obomba's next victim?
> ...



They weren't whites.......they were Democrats.


----------



## Mr.Fitnah (May 20, 2011)

Shogun said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > Shogun said:
> ...


Leave it to you to side with   literal cannibals.


----------



## mudwhistle (May 20, 2011)

CrusaderFrank said:


> I'm getting such a bad feeling about this.
> 
> The Muslim Brotherhood is taking over the ME with backing from Iran and Obama picks NOW to morph into Yasser Arafat, guaranteeing his loss in 2012.  He can't without without Jewish vote in FL, OH, MI, and NJ and he just lost them
> 
> Why did Obama just write off 2012?



The excuse will be that this was one of the bargaining chips that was secretly being used by Israel.

Problem is Obama and his big mouth removed that bargaining chip forever. Now it's mandated or they will be blamed for not negotiating in good faith. 

As a matter of fact Democrats are going to claim this is a pro-Israeli statement, when in fact its a path to it's destruction. They seem to think they can say anything and at least half of American will believe them. I'd be willing to bet that's true.


----------



## mudwhistle (May 20, 2011)

Shogun said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > Shogun said:
> ...



I see all of the anti-Semites are out in force. 

Hmmmmm, he wants to tell Israel to give up their country.

Why don't we go back to the pre-1600s U.S. borders too.


----------



## brokenarrow (May 20, 2011)

mudwhistle said:


> [I see all of the anti-Semites are out in force.
> 
> Hmmmmm, he wants to tell Israel to give up their country.
> 
> Why don't we go back to the pre-1600s U.S. borders too.


 
He's a man who believes giving everything away is called "progress". What an idiot we have as a president.


----------



## Mr. Shaman (May 20, 2011)

theHawk said:


> Hot Wire said:
> 
> 
> > Obama: Palestinian State Must Be Based on 1967 Borders - FoxNews.com
> ...


.....aka....



> *The BUSH Plan*





> "The president pressed Israel, in unusually frank terms, to reach a final peace agreement with the Palestinians, citing the boundaries in place on the eve of the June 1967 Arab-Israeli War as the starting point for negotiation about borders.
> 
> *The formulation goes beyond principles outlined by President George W. Bush, who stated during his first term that it is unrealistic to expect Israel to pull back to the 1967 boundaries*, which were based on cease-fire lines established in 1949. Obama said the negotiations about final borders, which he indicated may include land swaps to accommodate Israels large settlement blocs, should result in a viable Palestine, a secure Israel.


----------



## Samson (May 20, 2011)

​*ignore shaman​*


----------



## Mr. Shaman (May 20, 2011)

jillian said:


> Mr.Fitnah said:
> 
> 
> > jillian said:
> ...


....aka....*The John Wayne Option.*

*Netanyahu* has *always* pandered to the *Pro-War/Israeli-Teabagger herd!*

The *ONLY* person who's (*ever*) expressed any *logic* (there) is....



> ..... *Shimon Peres** !!!!*


----------



## mudwhistle (May 20, 2011)

Samson said:


> ​*ignore shaman​*



Shitman doesn't exist.

All his posts are just mindless automatically generated garbage.


----------



## Mr. Shaman (May 20, 2011)

Too Tall said:


> Big Hoss said:
> 
> 
> > Dr.Drock said:
> ...




Aw, jeez.....another *"conservative"-neophyte*.

There are no books, *required*, if you're *old*-enough to have a (relatively) "current" point-of-reference.....*especially* you *conserva-kiddies* who think *ReRon Reagan* was the first President in the U.S.









> *Aryan Nations*


----------



## georgephillip (May 20, 2011)

mudwhistle said:


> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...


*How about Ireland's pre-1600 borders?*

"*Divide and Conquer Revisited*

"Ariel Sharon and former Prime Minister Menachem Begin normally take credit for creating the 'facts on the ground' policies that have poured more than *420,000 settlers into the Occupied Territories*. 

"But they were simply copying Charles I, the English King, who in 1609 forcibly removed the O&#8217;Neill and O&#8217;Donnell clans from the north of Ireland, moved in 20,000 English and Scottish Protestants, and founded the Plantation of Ulster."

Maybe it's worth considering the words of the first British Governor of Jerusalem?

"Sir Ronald Storrs, the first Governor of Jerusalem, certainly had no illusions about what a 'Jewish homeland' in Palestine meant for the British Empire: 'It will form for England,' he said, '*a little loyal Jewish Ulster in a sea of potentially hostile Arabism*.'

"Storrs&#8217; analogy was no accident. Ireland was where the English invented the tactic of divide and conquer, and where the devastating effectiveness of using foreign settlers to drive a wedge between the colonial rulers and the colonized made it a template for worldwide imperial rule."

Divide and Conquer as Imperial Rules | FPIF


----------



## NYcarbineer (May 20, 2011)

Richard-H said:


> Why should we give a shit about Isreal or the Palestinians?
> 
> Isreal is no friend or ally of the U.S.A. They have murdered our servicemen men (google: 'U.S.S. Liberty'), they sent spy rings against us. We have done everything for Isreal. They owe us their very existence. Yet they have NO RESPECT FOR THE U.S.A. whatsoever.
> 
> ...



The pro-Israel lobby sets the US agenda on Israel.  There is no other substantive reason that we would be so inordinately involved there.


----------



## Mr. Shaman (May 20, 2011)

Charles_Main said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > All we are saying.....is give peace a chance
> ...








Charles_Main said:


> Obama is either a fucking Moron, or the biggest threat to world peace we have seen in our time.  You pick.


.....And, *he's* gonna win *THIS* fight (*TOO*), like all the *others* you *Teabaggers* have thrown in his lap.....what you're *REALLY* worried-about.

​


----------



## Mr. Shaman (May 20, 2011)

Big Hoss said:


> Too Tall said:
> 
> 
> > Big Hoss said:
> ...


If there are no comic-books, chances are you'll lose *Too Tall's* attention.


----------



## jillian (May 20, 2011)

Charles_Main said:


> Obama is either a fucking Moron, or the biggest threat to world peace we have seen in our time.  You pick.



he isn't either. netanyahu is going to do what he is going to do either way. do you think this changes anything? as someone pointed out, this has always been U.S. policy, much as i think it's a load of trash.

that said, the biggest threat to world peace was probably the idiot baby bush destabilizing the middle east by starting an unnecessary war of choice in iraq and giving iran the top spot in the region.

Now THAT was a real threat to world peace, charlie.

Want to know another threat to world peace, charlie? pakistan getting nukes in 1985. remember who was president in 1985?


----------



## georgephillip (May 20, 2011)

NYcarbineer said:


> Richard-H said:
> 
> 
> > Why should we give a shit about Isreal or the Palestinians?
> ...


That lobby is heavily dependent on the profit that stems from arms sales to the Middle East and the resulting diversion of Arab oil profits to banks in London and New York.

The "SWIFTest" solution to the "Israel Problem" can be found in Belgium:

"If international civil society is serious about urgently ending Israels violations of Palestinian rights, including ending the occupation, then suspension of *SWIFT transactions* to and from Israeli banks offers an instrument to help bring about a peaceful resolution of an intractable conflict...

"SWIFT (Society for Worldwide Interbank Financial Communications) links 8,740 financial institutions in 209 countries. Without access to SWIFT and its interbank payment network, countries are unable either to pay for imports or to receive payment for exports. 

"*In short, no payment  no trade.*" 

Terry Crawford-Browne: To end the occupation, cripple Israeli banks


----------



## Mr. Shaman (May 20, 2011)

WillowTree said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > WillowTree said:
> ...


Get back to us, when you're old-enough to vote, and (possibly) have expanded your vocabulary.

​


----------



## PoliticalChic (May 20, 2011)

1. By making it U.S. policy that the 1967 borders are the STARTING POINT for negotiations, Obama put Israel on the defensive in its fight for security and for its cultural  and the Christian cultural  heritage in Jerusalem.
The statement *overturns assurances by George W. Bush to Israel in a 2004 letter *that stated a return to the 1967 borders was in fact *NOT the policy of the United States*. This assurance was made in return for a concrete step, the withdrawal of Israel from Gaza. The concrete step cannot be reversed. The assurance could be reversed by an unreliable ally. Today, it was.
Obama Insists Israel Withdraw to Fantasyland | The Blog on Obama: White House Dossier

2. Charles Krauthammer, MD, MA, syndicated columnist for the Washington Post, in an Apr. 31, 2004 editorial titled "A next step for Israel?" wrote:
"The Johnson administration was instrumental in making sure that the governing document for a Middle East settlement -- Security Council Resolution 242 -- called for Israeli withdrawal to *'secure and recognized boundaries,' not 'previous boundaries*.' And it called for Israel to withdraw 'from territories occupied' in the 1967 war -- not 'from the territories occupied,' as had been demanded by the Arab states, and not from 'all territories occupied' as had been demanded by the Soviet Union. 

Arthur Goldberg (U.S. ambassador to the U.N.), Lord Caradon (British ambassador to the U.N.) and Eugene Rostow (U.S. Undersecretary of State) had negotiated this language with extreme care. They spent the subsequent decades explaining over and over again that the central *U.N. resolution on the conflict did not require Israel to withdraw to the 1967 lines." *Apr. 31, 2004 - Charles Krauthammer, MA, MD    

3. Betrayal: Obama breaks U.S. guarantees
It aint just Fox News that sees Obamas speech laying out* a radical and negative shift *in policy toward Israel, and it aint just us Israelis, but also neutral policy think-tanks such as *Stratfor* perceive it so. To say that people are going apeshiite over this here is a serious understatement.
*Those borders are not defensible, *our Prime Minister raged. The U.S. provided *guarantees, in writing, that deal with Israel not being asked to withdraw to the 1967 lines, which are not defensible, and which place large population centers in Judea and Samaria outside of these borders. *Indeed, as Stratfor notes, those guarantees explicitly included never having to withdraw to the 1967 borders.

Well, he's lowered the hammer and sickle on the only free nation in the Middle East...
....another case where we warned against this President....


----------



## The Rabbi (May 20, 2011)

American liberal "Jews" like Jillian will spin this to show that Obama is the most pro-Israel president since Chaim Weizman.  They cannot give up their god.

I wonder whether Obama actually understood what he said or whether after he was done his advisors were face palming him.


----------



## Contumacious (May 20, 2011)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> freedombecki said:
> 
> 
> > Contumacious said:
> ...


*
British Mandate of Palestine
1931 census of Palestine*

The population was divided by religion as follows:
*759,717 Muslims,* 
*174,610 Jews,* 
91,398 Christians, 
9,148 Druzes, 
350 Bahais, 
182 Samaritans, and 
421 "no religion".[3]

.


----------



## Mr. Shaman (May 20, 2011)

The T said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > Hot Wire said:
> ...


Yeah....let's *hear* it for the *Status Quo*; open-ended "welfare" for Israel (more-than-likely written-off within our Defense-budget).

Now, we *ALL* know what it was like for *George Sr. & Babs Bush*....*perpetually* covering *Lil' Dumbya's* expen*$*e*$* (.....and,  bail.)​


----------



## Stephanie (May 20, 2011)

well, the Obama has now pissed off and dissed everyone of our allies. Hey, he didn't do all that bowing in the Middle East for nothing.

Do we have ANY ALLIES LEFT.????????

Hope and change baby, we better pray for out country.


----------



## Jroc (May 20, 2011)

jillian said:


> Charles_Main said:
> 
> 
> > Obama is either a fucking Moron, or the biggest threat to world peace we have seen in our time.  You pick.
> ...



Just like I said before you'll look the other way because of you political alliances to Obama and the dems, truly pathetic in my view. oh...don't forget the uprisings in Iran to which Obama said and did nothing to help to push out that regime, and who brought in that regime in the first place? We can play this game all day if you want, but the simple fact that you will look the other way and also will happily vote for this man says a lot to me, hopefully we can get enough Jews out of your camp so Obama will be hurt by what he did yesterday.


----------



## edthecynic (May 20, 2011)

Intense said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> > Intense said:
> ...


Come on, NaziYahoo is a complete phony and a pathological liar. According to your MessiahRushie, NaziYahoo was going to offer moving to the 67 borders with swaps.



> May 19, 2011
> RUSH:  Now, there is some scuttlebutt going on, and it's only fair to mention this.  As you know, Benjamin Netanyahu is coming to Washington to meet with President Obama. * And the scuttlebutt is that as a bargaining chip, Netanyahu was considering using this offer of going back to the '67 borders with swaps.*



 If he was pissed at all it was because Obama beat him to the punch. I already posted a link in this thread to the Israeli press urging him to do that very thing, so this "anger" is all an act.

NaziYahoo likes to boast about how he deceives the US so easily. In the video, pay attention to the shit-eating grin on his face as he mocks the US support for Israel.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3-5hUG6Os68]YouTube - &#x202a;Netanyahu: This is how I broke the Oslo Accords with the Palestinians&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7Tps_VhlbZA]YouTube - &#x202a;Netanyahu Admits He Deceived U.S.&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## Shogun (May 20, 2011)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...





> no, king david didn't build the original settlement on which eventually became Jerusalem.



It became the capital of the first Jewish kingdom around 1000 BC. Driven into exile by Nebuchadrezzar II in 586 BC, the Jews returned 50 years later and rebuilt Jerusalem as their capital. The unity of the city achieved in 1967, then, was more than a quirk of military geography; it was the fulfillment of unbroken historical longings

JERUSALEM - Whose City?[/QUOTE]

That is like insisting that England didn't exist for Romans until Brits came along to populate it.




What a fucking fool you are!

Please, quote another zionist website though as evidence!  Lord fucking knows that history starts and stops by the presence of a jew!


----------



## Shogun (May 20, 2011)

Wicked Jester said:


> Man, these anti-semite lil' Obamabot fucks are beyond entertaining.
> 
> These spineless lil' fucks will defend that dirtbag come hell or high water.
> 
> ...




Oh hey... Hitler had a thing against Gypsies too.  Gosh, whoda thunk it?

Again, it's hilarious how it's BAD when Nazis do it but just fine when JEWS do it.

Shouldn't you be getting raptured this weekend?


----------



## Samson (May 20, 2011)

Shogun said:


> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> > Man, these anti-semite lil' Obamabot fucks are beyond entertaining.
> ...



Is there a concentration camp in Israel for Gypsies?

Is Shogun possibly off his meds?


----------



## Shogun (May 20, 2011)

Wicked Jester said:


> MikeK said:
> 
> 
> > Publius1787 said:
> ...



HAHAHAHAHA!


the Scarlet A is the last bastion of your failing position.  Face it, dummy, if any other ethnicity treated jews like jews treat arabs we'd be told that it was the latest holocaust.


but, what YOU refuse to say, is that it's ok when jews hate while crying about the assumption of hatred in others.


Please, cry antisemite some more.


----------



## Shogun (May 20, 2011)

Mr.Fitnah said:


> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



Ohhhhhh!  They are *CANNIBALS* now, eh?  Scary.  How long before you insist that they drink blood on their holy days?



I'm embarrassed for you.


----------



## PoliticalChic (May 20, 2011)

Shogun said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > Shogun said:
> ...



That is like insisting that England didn't exist for Romans until Brits came along to populate it.




What a fucking fool you are!

Please, quote another zionist website though as evidence!  Lord fucking knows that history starts and stops by the presence of a jew![/QUOTE]

In the interests of historical accuracy, let me contribute the following:
I recently read *The Oxford History of the Biblical World, edited by Dr. Michael D. Coogan, director of publications for the Harvard Semitic Museum and expert in Near Eastern languages and literatures. *The book is excellent on Syria-Palestinian archeology.
The following will shed light on the origins.

The end of the thirteenth century BCE saw major disruptions in the civilizations of the Near East, Cyprus and Greece for unclear reasons (possible major droughts). Many populations appear to have migrated.Egypt was attacked by groups called *Sea Peoples.* They were repelled from Egypt, but the Egyptians could not stop them from taking over the Canaan coast. The Philistines were among the Sea Peoples.
the Philistines did not occupy the coast of Canaan until the twelfth century BCE

Not long before, another group had appeared in the land of CanaanThis group called itself IsraelThe Egyptians maintained some control over parts of Canaan until just after the death of Rameses III in 1153 BCE.[including] Canaanites, Egyptians, Israelites, and *the mysterious Sea Peoples, of whom the Philistines are the best known.* The settlement process in highland *Israel began a generation or two before the Sea Peoples *arrived on the coastThe displacement and migration of the tribe of Dan from the central coast to the far north is symptomatic of this event.

This movement is documented by a variety of written sources in Akkadian, Ugaritic, Egyptian, and Hebrew, by Egyptian wall reliefs and by archeology.
The Philistines bequeathed their own name to Philistia (and later to all of Palestine).
Cypriot archaeologists invoke the Achaeans or Danaoi of Homeric epic as the agents of culture change in Cyprus; in the Levant, the same change is ascribed to the Sea Peoples. Both agents participated in the event recorded by Rameses III and should be related to the same confederacy of Sea Peoples, or Mycenaean Greeks, who invaded the coastlands of (Cyprus) around 1185-1175.

Further evidence of the origin of the Philistines can be seen in biblical texts, which indicate expert bowman, chariot-warriors, and chariots of iron, (I Samuel 31.3, Judg. 1.18-19) and pottery which show warriors armed like the Mycenaean warriors depicted on the famous Warrior Vase found in Mycenae. The description fits Goliatath, as in I Samuel 17.5-6.
Under King David, first quarter of the tenth century, the Philistines were driven back to their original coastal cities.


----------



## Shogun (May 20, 2011)

mudwhistle said:


> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



...or, do like the US was able to do and assimilate its range of ethnicities into one nation that values equality more than a superior race?




no.. can't have that, can we?  But please, do cry antisemite some more.  Irony goes well with that mud hole I just stomped in your ass.


----------



## Mr. Shaman (May 20, 2011)

Charles_Main said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > Charles_Main said:
> ...


Hell.....you don't (even) know the difference between complete & *in*complete sentences. Your "words" are Elementary-grade; i.e. no value, whatsoever.








Charles_Main said:


> yet another glaring example of Horrible Foreign Policy, and an utter lack of understanding of the Strategic, and Tactical Situation on the ground. I challenge any one of you to go to Israel, and to stand at the foot of the Heights, and tell me Israel can reasonably expect to defend itself after returning to the 67 Borders.



Then, let 'em *all* go-back-to-where-they-came-from.

There are *TOO*-many present-day "Israelis", who *moved* there...*specifically*...to (help) "fan" these "flames"; typical, traditional *John Wayne wannabes*.

_Unfortunately_ (for *Nuttinyayhoo*), some have decided to think for themselves....

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eT-ziPKg6yE]YouTube - &#x202a;Refuseniks and Israeli Soldiers speak out 1/4&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]

     



​


----------



## Shogun (May 20, 2011)

brokenarrow said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > [I see all of the anti-Semites are out in force.
> ...



I bet you are a christian on the weekends too....


----------



## Samson (May 20, 2011)

PoliticalChic said:


> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...


----------



## brokenarrow (May 20, 2011)

Shogun said:


> brokenarrow said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...


 
Isn't it easy to give something away that isn't yours to begin with.


----------



## Shogun (May 20, 2011)

Contumacious said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > freedombecki said:
> ...



Shhhhhhhhh...  history is antisemetic.    Don't you know that King David Built that city on Rock and Roll and that only jews have populated it since the stone age?  JEWISH TRADITION SAYS SO!  IT MUST BE TRUE!


----------



## Shogun (May 20, 2011)

Stephanie said:


> well, the Obama has now pissed off and dissed everyone of our allies. Hey, he didn't do all that bowing in the Middle East for nothing.
> 
> Do we have ANY ALLIES LEFT.????????
> 
> Hope and change baby, we better pray for out country.



maybe israel can stop acting like a spoiled brat now.  And, maybe your kind can take the melodramatic reactions to your thespian club.


----------



## Shogun (May 20, 2011)

Samson said:


> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> > Wicked Jester said:
> ...



Look behind the jewish aparthied walls.  Of course, as long as you don't CALL them concentration camps they don't count, right?

Is Sammy comfy with that jewish dick up his ass?


----------



## Shogun (May 20, 2011)

Samson said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > Shogun said:
> ...


----------



## Shogun (May 20, 2011)

brokenarrow said:


> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> > brokenarrow said:
> ...



I'm glad South Africa isn't the product of your logic these days.  Israel wouldn't be half as bold without the blank check support of the US.  THAT is easily taken away.


----------



## Mr. Shaman (May 20, 2011)

Yurt said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > Mr.Fitnah said:
> ...



.....That aid, to Israel, *ISN'T* considered a spending-issue*???*

​


----------



## Samson (May 20, 2011)

Shogun said:


> Samson said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...


----------



## Jroc (May 20, 2011)

Our negotiating Partners?

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2H8HFb-YG00]YouTube - &#x202a;Hamas TV: Jews enemies of Allah -should all be killed&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=whU2qFd89fA&NR=1]YouTube - &#x202a;Palestinian Cleric wants to kill all jews&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## georgephillip (May 20, 2011)

"An Israeli government committee on Thursday approved the construction of more than 1,500 settler homes in east Jerusalem, as Israel's premier prepared to leave for talks in Washington, an NGO told AFP."

*Exactly the same as White South Africa.*

Israel Approves 1,500 Settler Homes in East Jerusalem: NGO | Common Dreams


----------



## Mr. Shaman (May 20, 2011)

The T said:


> All Obama is doing is encouraging Israel's enemies on...and making the United States an _enemy_ of Israel...and it's by design.


Yeah....that makes a _lotta_ sense.....


----------



## Jroc (May 20, 2011)

Even if they were not in "Palestine"...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kzlzDXWWRdM]YouTube - &#x202a;Egyptian cleric Muhammad Hussein Ya&#39;qub on Jews vs Geert Wilders trial in The Netherlands&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (May 20, 2011)

Mr. Shaman said:


> The T said:
> 
> 
> > All Obama is doing is encouraging Israel's enemies on...and making the United States an _enemy_ of Israel...and it's by design.
> ...



Hitler did it.


----------



## Mr. Shaman (May 20, 2011)

georgephillip said:


> "An Israeli government committee on Thursday approved the construction of more than 1,500 settler homes in east Jerusalem, as Israel's premier prepared to leave for talks in Washington, an NGO told AFP."
> 
> *Exactly the same as White South Africa.*


*Bingo!!!!*

*Goddamn!!!*

A THINKER!!!!


     ​


----------



## Samson (May 20, 2011)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Mr. Shaman said:
> 
> 
> > The T said:
> ...


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (May 20, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v03XRpkCcG0&feature]YouTube - &#x202a;CNN: Radical Islam and the Nazis&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## Mr. Shaman (May 20, 2011)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Mr. Shaman said:
> 
> 
> > The T said:
> ...


Hitler wanted the *same* thing, outta the Middle East, *WE* do.....*OIL!!*

Blood.and.Oil.The.Middle.East.in.World.War.I.avi​


----------



## Jroc (May 20, 2011)

The Children.....[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lZEGsnWZKh8&feature=related]YouTube - &#x202a;Hamas Mickey Mouse speaks of Islamic supremacy&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## signelect (May 20, 2011)

Has anybody noticed that the two countries with the most Palestinians living there are are Saudi Arabia and Jordon and neither one do  jack for them.  Most of the Arab world despise the Palestinians, it is just that they hate the Jews worse.  Obama is a fool and we elected him.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (May 20, 2011)

Mr. Shaman said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > Mr. Shaman said:
> ...



Sure that's why hitler started killing the Jews in Eroupe. Maybe yoiu should stop telling people what they say made no sense when what you said made no sense


----------



## GHook93 (May 20, 2011)

Rodack said:


> Why didnt Palestime become a state in the 40s when Muslims, Jordan and Egypt, controlled the area?
> 
> 
> But now it is crucial that it becomes a free state?
> ...



Very true they had a 20 year period where they could have created a Palestinian State, but they didn't!

And why don't the Moooslims ever create Kurdistan. The Turks, Iraqis, Iranians and Syrians are all sitting in Kurds land!


----------



## High_Gravity (May 20, 2011)

GHook93 said:


> Rodack said:
> 
> 
> > Why didnt Palestime become a state in the 40s when Muslims, Jordan and Egypt, controlled the area?
> ...



The Turks, Iranians, Iraqis and Syrians will NEVER allow for Kurdistan to become their own country.


----------



## GHook93 (May 20, 2011)

georgephillip said:


> "An Israeli government committee on Thursday approved the construction of more than 1,500 settler homes in east Jerusalem, as Israel's premier prepared to leave for talks in Washington, an NGO told AFP."
> 
> *Exactly the same as White South Africa.*
> 
> Israel Approves 1,500 Settler Homes in East Jerusalem: NGO | Common Dreams



The Jews gave up Gaza and the settlement there. The peaceful gesture was met with daily missile attacks and no movement on the Palestinian side for peace. So why the hell should the Jews make more concession with the Palestinians doing nothing? 

Any it's ironic, a joker uneducated fool like you will say Israel can't kick out their 4th column the Israeli Arabs, but any future Palestinian state must be Jew free! Who is the real racist, G.P.! 

Also you should tell the Palestinians to stop building those settlements. The majority of the settlement construction is done by Palestinian labor, companies and material!


----------



## High_Gravity (May 20, 2011)

signelect said:


> Has anybody noticed that the two countries with the most Palestinians living there are are Saudi Arabia and Jordon and neither one do  jack for them.  Most of the Arab world despise the Palestinians, it is just that they hate the Jews worse.  Obama is a fool and we elected him.



There is a reason for that, Kuwait used to provide free housing, medical care, schooling and jobs for the Palestinians before the Gulf War, but when Iraq invaded Kuwait the Palestinians turned on their Kuwaiti hosts and aided the Iraqis in raping and looting the country blind, after seeing that no Arab country wants to take on a huge number of Palestinians anymore.


----------



## GHook93 (May 20, 2011)

signelect said:


> Has anybody noticed that the two countries with the most Palestinians living there are are Saudi Arabia and Jordon and neither one do  jack for them.  Most of the Arab world despise the Palestinians, it is just that they hate the Jews worse.  Obama is a fool and we elected him.



Not true, Jordan has the most, then Syria and then Lebanon. Saudi Arabia has NONE!!! One of the least sparsely populated countries in the world. The country that is the motherland of Islam, has no Palestinian squaters!


----------



## High_Gravity (May 20, 2011)

GHook93 said:


> signelect said:
> 
> 
> > Has anybody noticed that the two countries with the most Palestinians living there are are Saudi Arabia and Jordon and neither one do  jack for them.  Most of the Arab world despise the Palestinians, it is just that they hate the Jews worse.  Obama is a fool and we elected him.
> ...



Because the Saudis saw how the Palestinians did the Kuwaitis dirty, they don't want that shit happening to them.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (May 20, 2011)

Mustang said:


> Conservatives are always trying to impeach someone.  What is it with you guys?



Damn conservatives.

Socialists never call for impeachment...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n3_cS_iQ-w0&feature=player_detailpage]YouTube - &#x202a;Let&#39;s Impeach the President - Neil Young&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## Truthmatters (May 20, 2011)

In what world is taking peoples land after you war with them is moral?


----------



## GHook93 (May 20, 2011)

I know you have a little brain so I will type slowing. The Arabs get twice as much aid that Israel gets and Pakistan and Egypt get close to it. Either way all the foreign aid makes up 1/2 of percent of the budget! The relief efforts, fighting AIDS in Africa, the foreign aid to every country makes up just a 0.05%! Liberal losers like you want to cut two things only Israel's aid and defense spending, but won't tackle the real spending issues: entitlements, medicare/medicaid, social security and the safety nets!




Mr. Shaman said:


> Yurt said:
> 
> 
> > jillian said:
> ...


----------



## rdean (May 20, 2011)

TheBrain said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> > Obama got Bin Laden after Republicans gave up.
> ...



That proves Obama didn't sell out to the Muslims.

Don't get so mad.  There is a lot of truth out there your kind has a problem with.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (May 20, 2011)

Mustang said:


> What nonsense.  Conservatives sure are VERY selective when it comes to the US Constitution.



Yep, they select to follow it, where you select to burn it...



> You guys talk about individual freedom and states rights as if they're sacrosanct, yet you embrace the Federal Gov't when it comes to DOMA and trying to restrict/outlaw abortion without regard to individual rights, states rights, or the unconstitutional overreach of the Federal Gov't.



Stupid is as leftists does....

Dumbass, Roe v. Wade is a law that was edicted by SCOTUS that removed the rights of states to have any control over abortion. It was YOU fascists who stomped on states rights. Repealing RvW would simply return to the states the constitutional authority to regulate the practice within their borders.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (May 20, 2011)

rdean said:


> At least half of the Republican Party.



In other words, you just made it up, like most of the bullshit you post.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (May 20, 2011)

georgephillip said:


> *Exactly the same as White South Africa.*



Is that why you hate Jews? Because they are white?


----------



## P F Tinmore (May 20, 2011)

GHook93 said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > "An Israeli government committee on Thursday approved the construction of more than 1,500 settler homes in east Jerusalem, as Israel's premier prepared to leave for talks in Washington, an NGO told AFP."
> ...





> ...but any future Palestinian state must be Jew free! Who is the real racist, G.P.!



There are about 3000 Jews living in Palestine. The last time one was attacked was about 12 years ago. They thought he was Israeli.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (May 20, 2011)

The Middle East Mindset  Whats It All About
Forgotten are UN Security Council Resolutions 242 and 338, both passed in the wake of the Six-Day War (1967) and the Yom Kippur War (1973). These Resolutions acknowledged Israels need for secure and recognized boundaries prior to any Israeli withdrawals. They now appear, however, to be irrelevant, raising the question: Why should Israel honor its international commitments with the Palestinians (such as those enshrined in the Oslo Accords) if international commitments made with Israel by the Palestinians are not honored as well?

The Middle East Mindset &#8211; Whats It All About | IsraelSeen.com


----------



## WillowTree (May 20, 2011)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> > jillian said:
> ...


----------



## Marie888 (May 20, 2011)

WillowTree said:


> Hot Wire said:
> 
> 
> > Obama: Palestinian State Must Be Based on 1967 Borders - FoxNews.com
> ...



I don't even like watching/listening to him; I think it was the most I have watched him ever, and yeah, unbelieveable.  

I "hear" he is going to address a 2nd part of that speech on Sunday - more aimed for the US on the issue? (heard that on the radio this morning, but can't seem to find a link..)



.


----------



## edthecynic (May 20, 2011)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> The Middle East Mindset  Whats It All About
> Forgotten are UN Security Council Resolutions 242 and 338, both passed in the wake of the Six-Day War (1967) and the Yom Kippur War (1973). These Resolutions acknowledged Israels need for secure and recognized boundaries prior to any Israeli withdrawals. They now appear, however, to be irrelevant, raising the question: *Why should Israel honor its international commitments with the Palestinians (such as those enshrined in the Oslo Accords) if international commitments made with Israel by the Palestinians are not honored as well?*
> 
> The Middle East Mindset  Whats It All About | IsraelSeen.com


Except, as I have already posted the videos in this thread, NaziYahoo brags that it was HE who broke the Oslo accords!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (May 20, 2011)

WillowTree said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > Jroc said:
> ...


----------



## Uncensored2008 (May 20, 2011)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> I think it was more of a disbelief in the link. Judging from her other post. I could be wrong.



Jillian is a drone who has conflicting pheromones controlling her. The result is this ping-ponging off of walls you witness.

In the brain-stem of Jill there is a conundrum;

MUST serve Obama

MUST serve Israel

Obama betrayed Israel

TILT - TILT - TILT


----------



## Marie888 (May 20, 2011)

Israel Expects Obama to Take Back 1967 Lines Demand 

Link:  Israel Expects Obama to Take Back



> Israel appreciates President Obamas commitment to peace, the response began, curtly. Israel believes that for peace to endure between Israelis and Palestinians, the viability of a Palestinian state cannot come at the expense of the viability of the one and only Jewish state.
> 
> That is why Prime Minister Netanyahu expects to hear a reaffirmation from President Obama of U.S. commitments made to Israel in 2004, which were overwhelmingly supported by both Houses of Congress.
> 
> ...





.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (May 20, 2011)

Uncensored2008 said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > I think it was more of a disbelief in the link. Judging from her other post. I could be wrong.
> ...



On this issue I don't think so But let's wait and see what Jillian has to say.


----------



## P F Tinmore (May 20, 2011)

He probably will. He folded like a cheap tent over the settlements.


----------



## Sunni Man (May 20, 2011)

Jillian will always choose Israel over America.

But the question is:

Will she choose Obama over Israel ??


----------



## WillowTree (May 20, 2011)

Truthmatters said:


> In what world is taking peoples land after you war with them is moral?



So in conclusion you and obie doodle think no one should have to follow UN sanctions? That's good to know.


----------



## The Rabbi (May 20, 2011)

Uncensored2008 said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > I think it was more of a disbelief in the link. Judging from her other post. I could be wrong.
> ...



What I've seen is the "aw, nothing much" defense.  That Obama is simply re-iterating long standing US policy so no big deal.
Of course Netanyahu doesnt see it that way.
She is a fake in all respects.


----------



## WillowTree (May 20, 2011)

Six Day War - timeline


----------



## edthecynic (May 20, 2011)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...


Except Obama did not betray Israel!!!! That's just Right-Wing anti-Obama BULLSHIT!!!

The Israeli Press, as I posted and linked earlier in this thread, was urging NaziYahoo to "move forward and accept 1967 borders" after his speech to the Kneeset on Monday. They called it  "the principle of 1967." Is the Israeli press betraying Israel??? And as I also posted earlier in this thread, NaziYahoo was planning to offer going back to the '67 borders with swaps when he meets with Obama. He's only pissed that Obama beat him to the solution and now the jealous NaziYahoo is showboating.

The UK supports Obama in this, so are you saying that England betrayed Israel too? Admit it, you just hate the fact that Obama is a leader in world affairs!!!

UK
*UK&#8217;s Hague Welcomes Obama&#8217;s Speech, Calls for &#8216;Bold&#8217; Response*

                                                                   By Blanche Gatt -                May 19, 2011 5:29 PM ET 

Thu May 19 21:29:32 GMT 2011
U.K. Foreign Secretary William Hague welcomed U.S. President Barack Obama&#8217;s speech on the Middle East today and called for a &#8220;bold and ambitious&#8221; response to the &#8220;historic developments of the Arab Spring,&#8221; the Foreign and Commonwealth Office said in an e-mailed statement today. 
 Hague said he supports Obama&#8217;s assertion that the borders of Israel and Palestine should be based on the 1967 lines, an endorsement of clear parameters for a two-state solution, adding that events in the Middle East have made &#8220;progress on the peace process more urgent than ever,&#8221; the statement said.


----------



## Marie888 (May 20, 2011)

P F Tinmore said:


> He probably will. He folded like a cheap tent over the settlements.



I doubt it, Obama's arrogance is picking up at an phenomenal pace.



.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (May 20, 2011)

Sunni Man said:


> Jillian will always choose Israel over America.



I don't know if what you say is true about Jillian.

But I do know that YOU will always choose Islam over America.


----------



## Marie888 (May 20, 2011)

edthecynic said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > Uncensored2008 said:
> ...





Uh huh, right. Please tell that to Binyamin Netanyahu:

Link:  Israel Expects Obama to Take Back

Unless you are saying this paper is lying??



> Prime Minister Binyamin Netanyahu was quick on the draw Thursday in voicing clear displeasure with President Barack Obamas mideast policy speech.
> 
> Israel appreciates President Obamas commitment to peace, the response began, curtly. Israel believes that for peace to endure between Israelis and Palestinians, the viability of a Palestinian state cannot come at the expense of the viability of the one and only Jewish state.
> 
> ...





.

.


----------



## edthecynic (May 20, 2011)

Marie888 said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...


No I'm not saying the "paper" is lying, I'm sure they are accurately quoting NaziYahoo. I'm saying NaziYahoo is lying. As I said, the envious NaziYahoo is pissed that Obama beat him to the "principle of 1967" punch.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (May 20, 2011)

Marie888 said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



Interesting.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (May 20, 2011)

edthecynic said:


> Marie888 said:
> 
> 
> > edthecynic said:
> ...



You're a fucking idiot.


----------



## High_Gravity (May 20, 2011)

Israel kicked a bunch of Arab ass in that war right?


----------



## bluemoon22 (May 20, 2011)

Barack Obama vs Benjamin Netanyahu on Pre-1967 Borders to Palestinian-Israeli Conflict

It's hard to really see the big deal in what Obama said yesterday. People are freaking out about it. The pre-1967 borders are what everyone has been talking about for decades. Its nothing new. Netanyahu is an idiot and just trying to avoid having to make peace upon fair grounds.


----------



## mudwhistle (May 20, 2011)

Truthmatters said:


> In what world is taking peoples land after you war with them is moral?



Technically we're all squatters and we all have to defend our accupied lands from those who would attempt to steal it back. 

Land only belongs to you as long as you can defend it.


----------



## Intense (May 20, 2011)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...


----------



## daveman (May 20, 2011)

High_Gravity said:


> Israel kicked a bunch of Arab ass in that war right?



All over the damn place.  And they've been butthurt about it ever since.


----------



## mudwhistle (May 20, 2011)

Thank you Obama, for taking Newt off the front page.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (May 20, 2011)

edthecynic said:


> No I'm not saying the "paper" is lying, I'm sure they are accurately quoting NaziYahoo. I'm saying NaziYahoo is lying.



Nazi Yahoo?

Are you saying that Yahoo was taken over by the Huffington post like AOL was?

I wasn't aware of this...

Stormfront, MoveOn, HuffingGlue Post, AOL and now Yahoo - all open Nazi sites?


----------



## Trajan (May 20, 2011)

grand tactically and strategically it safeguarded israel.

Giving back  Golan isn't even a serious thought, the West Bank? Yes, that's different geographically, they can make some moves, Jerusalem? forget it, spoils  of war. 

The Muslims should consider themselves fortunate  the dome of the rock even exists.


----------



## High_Gravity (May 20, 2011)

Trajan said:


> grand tactically and strategically it safeguarded israel.
> 
> Giving back  Golan isn't even a serious thought, the West Bank? Yes, that's different geographically, they can make some moves, Jerusalem? forget it, spoils  of war.
> 
> The Muslims should consider themselves fortunate  the dome of the rock even exists.



If the Arabs won that war, Israel would just be a footnote in the history books.


----------



## MikeK (May 20, 2011)

Publius1787 said:


> You cant blame the unjustified choices and actions of murderers on the U.S. attitude toward Israel. If I came up to you, slaped you in the face, and told you that it was because your wife and kids were befreinding my neighbors whom I hate, would you blame me or your your kids? I hope you would blame me for my actions and not ask your family to break relations with my neighbors. But to each his own I guess.


Your analogy makes no sense.  You can't compare a relatively benign family squabble to what has been going on between Israel and the Palestinians since 1947.  The fact is Israel would not exist were it not for America's considerable and consistent military, financial and diplomatic assistance.  There is undeniable cause to believe our support of Israel has been unreasonably costly to us in terms of treasure and blood and I am aware of no good reason to continue it.  

It is not my purpose here to defend the position of the Muslims but to protest what I believe to be a diplomatic policy which is and which has been extremely counterproductive to America's interests.  Briefly stated, our support of Israel is an extreme provocation to a people who have demonstrated their willingness to sacrifice their own lives to strike at us.  To me, that is perfectly reasonable cause to discontinue that support.  Israel is not America's problem.    



> Q: What great acheivment has come out of the arab world over the past 100 years? A: I can only think of one. A Jewish Israeli state.


What you perceive as a great achievement is inconsequential to me.  Israel means as much to me as does Darfur.  Are you capable of understanding that?  If you know of some reason why I should be more concerned about Israel's problems than those of Darfur, or any number of troubled nations, please explain.


----------



## brokenarrow (May 20, 2011)

Truthmatters said:


> In what world is taking peoples land after you war with them is moral?


 
So after you just got tens of thousands of your own people killed fighting a war that was forced on you, you tell your people that you fought for absolutely no gain whatsoever and they should feel happy, patriotic, and victorious.

You sound like you're an American. Because only an American would fall for that shit.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (May 20, 2011)

MikeK said:


> What you perceive as a great achievement is inconsequential to me.  Israel means as much to me as does Darfur.



How much time do you spend advocating the destruction of Darfur and the complete genocide of it's inhabitants?

Obviously Israel is more important to you in that you spend a lot of time and effort advocating the destruction of it.


----------



## WillowTree (May 20, 2011)

High_Gravity said:


> Israel kicked a bunch of Arab ass in that war right?



And you can plainly see the bastards wanted Israel to cease to exist even before that war.


----------



## Mr.Fitnah (May 20, 2011)

jillian said:


> Mr.Fitnah said:
> 
> 
> > jillian said:
> ...



Im  not surprised by any of it.
The "right of return" requires a deed that is all.
Without that  you  are SOL.


----------



## P F Tinmore (May 20, 2011)

The results of the 1967 war do not make sense.  Going into the war Palestine was divided into three occupations. (See 1949 armistice agreements.) Egypt occupied Gaza and Jordan occupied the West Bank. They were occupied Palestinian lands.

How did Israel win Palestinian land from Egypt and Jordan. Those lands were not Egypt's or Jordan's lands to lose.


----------



## Mr.Fitnah (May 20, 2011)

Sunni Man said:


> Jillian will always choose Israel over America.



Her dilemma is obama over Israel.A  vote  for Obama is a vote against USA and Israel.


----------



## High_Gravity (May 20, 2011)

P F Tinmore said:


> The results of the 1967 war do not make sense.  Going into the war Palestine was divided into three occupations. (See 1949 armistice agreements.) Egypt occupied Gaza and Jordan occupied the West Bank. They were occupied Palestinian lands.
> 
> How did Israel win Palestinian land from Egypt and Jordan. Those lands were not Egypt's or Jordan's lands to lose.



What it sounds like to me is you openly admitted Palestine didn't exist.


----------



## P F Tinmore (May 20, 2011)

High_Gravity said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > The results of the 1967 war do not make sense.  Going into the war Palestine was divided into three occupations. (See 1949 armistice agreements.) Egypt occupied Gaza and Jordan occupied the West Bank. They were occupied Palestinian lands.
> ...



The green line that defined areas of occupation (it was specifically *not* a border) was on overlay on Palestine. It did not change Palestine's borders that were defined in 1922. A country does not cease to exist when it is occupied.


----------



## Jos (May 20, 2011)

War broke out on 5 June by Israel launching a surprise attack on Egypts air force, destroying most of it on the ground within a matter of hours.


----------



## CMike (May 20, 2011)

Mr.Fitnah said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > Jillian will always choose Israel over America.
> ...



It seems pretty clear to me.


----------



## Richard-H (May 20, 2011)

GoneBezerk said:


> Yeah, we're not friends with Israel....you're really an "insider."
> 
> 
> 
> ...



WTF has Isreal ever done for the United States?


----------



## CMike (May 20, 2011)

I completely agree with what Netanyahu said

It's not going to happen, everyone knows it's not going to happen, and the jordanian squatters need to know it's not going to happen.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fcZtDrkuCd0]YouTube - &#x202a;Netahyahu: 1967 Lines Are Indefensible, Can&#39;t Negotiate With a Government Backed by Hamas&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## Trajan (May 20, 2011)

P F Tinmore said:


> The results of the 1967 war do not make sense.  Going into the war Palestine was divided into three occupations. (See 1949 armistice agreements.) Egypt occupied Gaza and Jordan occupied the West Bank. They were occupied Palestinian lands.
> 
> How did Israel win Palestinian land from Egypt and Jordan. Those lands were not Egypt's or Jordan's lands to lose.




Q-  who would have benefited if arabs had won? exactly?


----------



## Trajan (May 20, 2011)

Jos said:


> War broke out on 5 June by Israel launching a surprise attack on Egypts air force, destroying most of it on the ground within a matter of hours.



if only it were that, simple eh?


----------



## P F Tinmore (May 20, 2011)

Trajan said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > The results of the 1967 war do not make sense.  Going into the war Palestine was divided into three occupations. (See 1949 armistice agreements.) Egypt occupied Gaza and Jordan occupied the West Bank. They were occupied Palestinian lands.
> ...



Palestine, Lebanon, Syria, Jordan, Iraq, Egypt, the US...


----------



## Shogun (May 20, 2011)

brokenarrow said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> > In what world is taking peoples land after you war with them is moral?
> ...



Gosh, I wonder how much violence would flourish if we exported our illegal mexicans to IRAQ....  I mean, SURELY those sand ******* would just understand that they have been dominated by our military and that their land is now spoils of war!




fucking fool


----------



## Trajan (May 20, 2011)

P F Tinmore said:


> Trajan said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...



the honest and factual answer would have been;  syria, jordan,  egypt with the Palis still sucking on it .....


----------



## Trajan (May 20, 2011)

MikeK said:


> It is not my purpose here to defend the position of the Muslims but to protest what I believe to be a diplomatic policy which is and which has been extremely counterproductive to America's interests.  Briefly stated, our support of Israel is an extreme provocation to a people who have demonstrated their willingness to sacrifice their own lives to strike at us.  To me, that is perfectly reasonable cause to discontinue that support.  Israel is not America's problem.




sometimes doing whats right costs...........


----------



## P F Tinmore (May 20, 2011)

Trajan said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > Trajan said:
> ...



When Egypt and Jordan occupied Palestinian land they were not given the boot like Israel did.


----------



## The Rabbi (May 20, 2011)

Trajan said:


> MikeK said:
> 
> 
> > It is not my purpose here to defend the position of the Muslims but to protest what I believe to be a diplomatic policy which is and which has been extremely counterproductive to America's interests.  Briefly stated, our support of Israel is an extreme provocation to a people who have demonstrated their willingness to sacrifice their own lives to strike at us.  To me, that is perfectly reasonable cause to discontinue that support.  Israel is not America's problem.
> ...



And we know that if we chucked Israel under the bus the Arab world would just flock to us, right?  I mean that's the only bone of contention there.


----------



## Intense (May 20, 2011)

MikeK said:


> Publius1787 said:
> 
> 
> > You cant blame the unjustified choices and actions of murderers on the U.S. attitude toward Israel. If I came up to you, slaped you in the face, and told you that it was because your wife and kids were befreinding my neighbors whom I hate, would you blame me or your your kids? I hope you would blame me for my actions and not ask your family to break relations with my neighbors. But to each his own I guess.
> ...



We are All Related. That fits into the plan whether you are capable of comprehending it or not. You can choose to serve Justice Kicking and Screaming if you must. That's on you.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (May 20, 2011)

The Rabbi said:


> Trajan said:
> 
> 
> > MikeK said:
> ...



Don't be foolish we would have to become a muslim nation then they would start attacking another country.


----------



## Trajan (May 20, 2011)

P F Tinmore said:


> Trajan said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...



you need to think this through. what is the cudgel and,  what is the purpose in keeping palis poor and pissed off?


----------



## xsited1 (May 20, 2011)

The Queen of England called the White House today demanding that the United States return to its pre 1776 borders.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (May 20, 2011)

daveman said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > Israel kicked a bunch of Arab ass in that war right?
> ...



 To the IDF [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o4kjNIL8prM]YouTube - &#x202a;Women of the IDF&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (May 20, 2011)

xsited1 said:


> The Queen of England called the White House today demanding that the United States return to its pre 1776 borders.



The American Indian just called the queen and told her she had to wait her turn.


----------



## P F Tinmore (May 20, 2011)

Trajan said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > Trajan said:
> ...



Many Palestinians had homes, farms, orchards, bank accounts and businesses. What foreign country is responsible to replace that?


----------



## daveman (May 20, 2011)

P F Tinmore said:


> Trajan said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...



You're all heartbroke over them.  You send them a few bucks.


----------



## P F Tinmore (May 20, 2011)

Israel has not legitimately acquired any land and hence has no borders.

Then whose land is it on?


----------



## daveman (May 20, 2011)

P F Tinmore said:


> Israel has not legitimately acquired any land and hence has no borders.
> 
> Then whose land is it on?



Israel's.  Your opinion is meaningless.  Accept it.


----------



## WillowTree (May 20, 2011)

xsited1 said:


> The Queen of England called the White House today demanding that the United States return to its pre 1776 borders.



Zing!


----------



## P F Tinmore (May 20, 2011)

daveman said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > Israel has not legitimately acquired any land and hence has no borders.
> ...



Israel has no land and has no borders. It is not an opinion.


----------



## daveman (May 20, 2011)

P F Tinmore said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...



You're right.  It's a delusion fueled by irrational hatred.


----------



## Rodack (May 20, 2011)

I wonder, after President Junior's speech , Do Islamic terrorists or Democrats despise the Jews more?


Your thoughts?


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (May 20, 2011)

P F Tinmore said:


> Israel has not legitimately acquired any land and hence has no borders.
> 
> Then whose land is it on?



Oh so now it's has not legitimately acquired any land? Have you ever heard of the Louisiana Purchase? How did America get all that land west of the Mississippi?


----------



## rdean (May 20, 2011)

mudwhistle said:


> Thank you Obama, for taking Newt off the front page.
> 
> STFU.......Obama got Usama, didn't he?



Republicans will never forgive Usama for that.  They gave him an 8 year head start.  They never expected Obama would get him.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (May 20, 2011)

rdean said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you Obama, for taking Newt off the front page.
> ...



obama got Osama


----------



## MikeK (May 20, 2011)

Intense said:


> We are All Related. That fits into the plan whether you are capable of comprehending it or not.


"The plan?"  What plan?   



> You can choose to serve Justice Kicking and Screaming if you must. That's on you.


I really don't know what you are talking about.  You seem to be conveying some cryptic evangelical end-of-days warning.  

Please translate your meaning into specific and direct language and I will reply.  But I should tell you I'm an atheist, so if what you have to say has a religious connotation you'll be wasting your time.  I'm not receptive to that stuff.


----------



## P F Tinmore (May 21, 2011)

daveman said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > daveman said:
> ...



Seriously, it is true. If Israel had any land there would be a border to define where that land is. When the foreigners declared themselves to be the state of Israel in Palestine with no legal standing to do so, they declared the resolution 181 proposed borders.

Resolution 181 was never implemented by the Security council. Many believe that the UN created Israel. It did not. It did not partition Palestine and it gave Israel no land. The 181 borders are recognized by nobody, not even Israel.

The 1967 borders, or green line, were drawn by the 1949 UN armistice agreements. They were specifically *not* to be borders. The armistice agreements recognized no land or borders for Israel. The 1948 war was called by UN Security Council resolution. Nobody lost that war.


----------



## editec (May 21, 2011)

The 67 war isn't really over, yet, is it?


----------



## LumpyPostage (May 21, 2011)

It doesn't make any difference.  Even if Israel agreed to it, Palestine never would.


----------



## Sunni Man (May 21, 2011)

This speech shows that Obama is a very courageous and visionary president.


----------



## LumpyPostage (May 21, 2011)

Trajan said:


> Q-  who would have benefited if arabs had won? exactly?


Starbucks.


----------



## LumpyPostage (May 21, 2011)

I think Israel should return to its 120 BCE borders.



Mustang said:


> If the Israelis did to you and your family what they do to the Palestinian people (namely, seize their land, homes etc), you might actually consider terrorism as your only recourse.


There's nothing anybody could do to me that would make me want to strap on a bomb and blow up a school or hospital.  That is pure cowardice, regardless of motive.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (May 21, 2011)

P F Tinmore said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...



Jews have always been in what is now called Israel. they have been there for 3000 years.


----------



## edthecynic (May 21, 2011)

grunt11b said:


> Obama: Palestinian State Must Be Based on 1967 Borders - FoxNews.com
> 
> What a piece of work, if I where Isreal I would throw up the big F.U. sign and carry on with my business. We will make relations better with Isreal after 2012 is over with. This president is embarrassing.


Oh come on!!!! Everybody with a brain knows FAUX are pathological liars, but there are still people stupid enough to believe them!!!

They open your link with an obvious lie in the second paragraph. But it is not obvious to CON$!


> Obama, in a sweeping address tackling the uprisings in the Middle East  and the stalled peace process, stunned Washington and Jerusalem by  endorsing Palestinians' demand for their own state based on the *pre-*1967  borders.


Not only did the pathological liars truncate the quote leaving out the "mutually agreed swaps" they also added the "*PRE-*" to the 1967.
Here's what Obama actually said:


> Full transcript of Obama's Middle East speech - Haaretz Daily Newspaper | Israel News
> The borders of Israel and Palestine should be *based on the 1967 lines  with mutually agreed swaps*, so that secure and recognised borders are  established for both states.


But that wasn't enough lying for the premeditated liars at FAUX, they then changed the 2004 commitment from "armistice lines of 1949" to "1967 lines."
The quote from your FAUX link:


> That is why Prime Minister Netanyahu expects to hear a reaffirmation  from President Obama of *U.S. commitments made to Israel in 2004*. ...  Among other things, those commitments relate to *Israel not having to  withdraw to the 1967 lines*."


The actual 2004 commitment:


> Bush Press Conference with PM Sharon (4/14/2004)
> As part of a final peace settlement, Israel must have            secure and recognized borders which should emerge from negotiations            between the parties, in accordance with U.N. Security Council Resolutions            242 and 338. In light            of new realities on the ground, including already existing major Israeli            population centers, *it is unrealistic to expect that the outcome of            final status negotiations will be a full and complete return to the            armistice lines of 1949.*


----------



## LumpyPostage (May 21, 2011)

Anybody who would willingly blow up children at school and sick people in the hospital is a truly horrible person.


----------



## editec (May 21, 2011)

*History 101*

Might make Reicht.

Until it doesn't.


----------



## JBeukema (May 21, 2011)

Why don't we just take the target off our backs and tell Isra-El that their God and not America can take care of them. 

Why do we keep meddling?

America's official position should be: We believe it is an increasingly complicated issue influenced by a number of socio-political and historical tensions which must be addressed and overcome by the people in the region. America will no longer attempt to dictate, moderate, or otherwise determine the conditions under which the relevant parties will move forward. It remains unclear whether both sides are willing to sacrifice and compromise and truly wish to put peace first. This is a matter that must be settled between the Israelis and the Palestinians. *America will be staying out of the matter in the future.*


----------



## daveman (May 21, 2011)

P F Tinmore said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...


And do you know what your impotent bitching on the internet accomplishes?

Absolutely _nothing._ 

Well, except for making you look like a useful idiot for terrorists.


----------



## Big Hoss (May 21, 2011)

LumpyPostage said:


> Anybody who would willingly blow up children at school and sick people in the hospital is a truly horrible person.



Nope. They are just people with nothing left to lose. Once you murder someone's family,demolish their home and destroy any chance of having a future they have nothing left to lose. It is very simple.


----------



## California Girl (May 21, 2011)

Israel doesn't want to play 'swapsies' with the Palastinians. The fucking Arabs started the '67 war. They lost. Un-fucking-lucky.... 'to the victor, the spoils'. If the Arabs don't like it, maybe they should have thought of that before they started a war. 

Fuck Obama for throwing Israel under a bus. That man has no fucking loyalty.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (May 21, 2011)

California Girl said:


> Israel doesn't want to play 'swapsies' with the Palastinians. The fucking Arabs started the '67 war. They lost. Un-fucking-lucky.... 'to the victor, the spoils'. If the Arabs don't like it, maybe they should have thought of that before they started a war.
> 
> Fuck Obama for throwing Israel under a bus. That man has no fucking loyalty.



I agree 100%


----------



## California Girl (May 21, 2011)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > Israel doesn't want to play 'swapsies' with the Palastinians. The fucking Arabs started the '67 war. They lost. Un-fucking-lucky.... 'to the victor, the spoils'. If the Arabs don't like it, maybe they should have thought of that before they started a war.
> ...



I don't know why we're surprised... he threw his own country under the bus.


----------



## daveman (May 21, 2011)

edthecynic said:


> Gee, the CON$ sure ran away from this thread in a hurry!!!



Really?


----------



## P F Tinmore (May 21, 2011)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > daveman said:
> ...



That is correct, however, the indigenous Jews of Palestine opposed the Zionist takeover of Palestine.


----------



## MikeK (May 21, 2011)

CMike said:


> The US should certainly seek Al Qaidas approval before conducting it's foreign policy.


A well-known component of the Islamic mentality holds that _a friend of their enemy is their enemy._  Therefore by assuming the role of Israel's foremost supportive friend we have taken a demonstratedly lethal enemy upon ourselves for no good reason.  

A more sensible and politically relevant way of expressing what you've posted above would be to say the U.S. should abandon a policy that unnecessarily provokes the rage of Middle Eastern sects whose members are capable of suicidally motivated terrorist attacks.  The implication in your comment makes absolutely no sense unless it is prefaced by a substantive reason *why* the U.S. should continue supporting Israel at great expense to us in terms of blood and treasure.   

The United States is under no obligation to compromise the safety of its citizens by antogonizing Israel's historic enemies.  Our internal political structure must be closely examined to determine the reason for our inordinately motivated support of the nation of Israel thus far.


----------



## edthecynic (May 21, 2011)

daveman said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> > Gee, the CON$ sure ran away from this thread in a hurry!!!
> ...



Really!
That post was from another thread that was merged with this thread.
The CON$ abandoned the thread that that post was made in after the below post. I'm sure even you can see why!



edthecynic said:


> grunt11b said:
> 
> 
> > Obama: Palestinian State Must Be Based on 1967 Borders - FoxNews.com
> ...


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (May 21, 2011)

P F Tinmore said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...



and who are the "indigenous Jews of Palestine"?


----------



## daveman (May 21, 2011)

edthecynic said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > edthecynic said:
> ...


Sooo...some people are smart enough to see there's another thread on the same topic, and you want to claim you scared them off.

Uh huh.


----------



## edthecynic (May 21, 2011)

daveman said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> > daveman said:
> ...



You are obviously too scared to address the points in the post!!! 

There were only 4 posts in the thread before the merge, but there were nearly 200 views, so yes the CON$ who read the thread were too scared to address the points in my post, just like you. They chose to run to a similar thread where they could address many tangents and avoid the fact that they were made into stupid SUCKERS by FAUX yet again.


----------



## daveman (May 21, 2011)

edthecynic said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > edthecynic said:
> ...


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (May 21, 2011)

edthecynic said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > edthecynic said:
> ...


No one is scared of you mini mouse.


----------



## edthecynic (May 21, 2011)

daveman said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> > daveman said:
> ...





bigrebnc1775 said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> > daveman said:
> ...


Again, you two are too scared to address the OBVIOUS lies in the FAUX article, so you continue to try to derail the topic, which is why the mod merged the thread here in the first place.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (May 21, 2011)

edthecynic said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > edthecynic said:
> ...



Who's running? Here's my last post from another thread reguarding the same topic, that you have yet to respond to.

http://www.usmessageboard.com/3666077-post61.html


----------



## daveman (May 21, 2011)

edthecynic said:


> Again, you two are too scared to address the OBVIOUS lies in the FAUX article, so you continue to try to derail the topic, which is why the mod merged the thread here in the first place.



Yawn.


----------



## edthecynic (May 21, 2011)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> > daveman said:
> ...


Again you try to divert from the Lies of the FAUX article.
Thank you.

There was no need to, the very quotes in that post expose your lie better than anything I could say again. Why do you think everyone is as stupid as you and can't see for themselves what you changed simply by reading the quotes in the post???


----------



## edthecynic (May 21, 2011)

daveman said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> > Again, you two are too scared to address the OBVIOUS lies in the FAUX article, so you continue to try to derail the topic, which is why the mod merged the thread here in the first place.
> ...


Again you run terrified from addressing the lies in the FAUX article.
Thank you.


----------



## MikeK (May 21, 2011)

Sunni Man said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> > Jillian, if Obama gets a 2nd term, where he doesn't need to appease votes anymore. Expect the most aggressive President ever against Israel!
> ...


Of course you're thinking in the right direction.  But the animosity that exists between Jews and Moslems has festered for millenia and there is no way that a peaceful accord can exist between Israel and the Arab world for longer than a few months.  It is a cats and dogs situation.

The U.S. needs to mind its own business and let Israel deal with its own problems.  And, once again, those Americans who are motivated to support Israel in its struggle against the Arabs should migrate to Israel and either join the IDF or do something else to aid the effort.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (May 21, 2011)

edthecynic said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > edthecynic said:
> ...



right sure I did. Anything Faux was your victory lap.


----------



## edthecynic (May 21, 2011)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...


Still you can't rebut my exposing the obvious lies of the FAUX article.

And if you still want me to continue making a fool of you in the other thread, I will over there.


----------



## lvcabbie (May 21, 2011)

Everybody makes a big deal out of "Palestine"!!! Just what was Palestine? Here's the great nation before the Romans came along.
wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/thumb/e/e8/*Levant_830.svg*

Doesn't look all that big, does it?
Then there was this PRIOR to WWI -
wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/thumb/6/6a/Ottoman_levant.png/
So then the Brits and other Allies beat the Turks and create this -
wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/thumb/6/69/BritishMandatePalestine1920.png/
Does anybody see a "Palestine" yet?
Then - On 29 November 1947, the United Nations General Assembly voted 33 to 13 with 10 abstentions, in favour of a plan to partition the territory into separate Jewish and Arab states, under economic union, with the Greater Jerusalem area (encompassing Bethlehem) coming under international control. Zionist leaders (including the Jewish Agency), accepted the plan, while Palestinian Arab leaders rejected it and all independent Muslim and Arab states voted against it
Oh, so that's how we got there.
Then,
In the course of the Six Day War in June 1967, Israel captured the West Bank (including East Jerusalem) from Jordan and the Gaza Strip from Egypt
And we finally have this with something called "Palestine" that was only the creation of the FRENCH and BRITISH!!!!!
.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/thumb/1/12/Is-wb-gs-gh_v3.png/
[Doesn't look a whole lot different than before the Romans, does it?


----------



## P F Tinmore (May 21, 2011)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



STATEMENT TO THE U.N. SPECIAL COMMITTEE ON PALESTINE by Chief Rabbi Yosef Tzvi Dushinsky
 July 16, 1947

Good neighbourly relations with other sections of the population.

During no period of the immigration of such orthodox European Jews was any opposition offered by the Arab population. On the contrary, these Jews were welcomed on account of economic benefits and general progress that accrued to the local inhabitants who had no fear whatsoever of being subjugated. It was common knowledge that these Jews came but for the purpose of fulfilling certain religious requirements and they had no difficulty in establishing a mutual trust, and real friendship developed with all sections of the community. That was the time when good neighborly relations existed between Jews and Arabs and in particular Rabbis and eminent scholars who then lead the Jewish Community were greatly esteemed and honoured by all inhabitants.

With the occupation of Palestine by His Britannic Majesty's Forces and after the confirmation of the Mandate over Palestine by the League of Nations, which incorporated the Balfour Declaration of 1917 a new era opened in the history of the Holy Land. We Orthodox Jews whose forefathers promoted the development of the Jewish Yishuv throughout the generations, who for many centuries constituted the most important element of the Yishuv in the Holy Land, were always on the very best of terms with all sections of the Community. We had hoped that the real purpose of the Mandate would be the promotion of a "Home" to which Jews who lived in the Diaspora might be able to return as their Home Land in order to live here in accordance with the Commandments of the Almighty. It was upon the first appearance of the Zionist organization as a political entity, created in and by the spirit of reform, a spirit to which Orthodox Jewry is so utterly opposed that the idea of the foundation of a Jewish state in the Holy Land was first advanced.

Orthodox Jewry has not the slightest intention of subjugating any section of the population of the Holy Land. We merely demand that the gates of Palestine be opened to all those Jews who have no home and enable them to live here Jewish lives in accordance with the commandments of the L-rd. However in order to avoid the continuation of the untenable position as set out in the last paragraph of section 4 we suggest that the keys of Jewish immigration be placed into the hands of the Government of this country.

We furthermore wish to express our definite opposition to a Jewish state in any part of Palestine.

Statement to the U.N. Special Committee on Palestine July 1947


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (May 21, 2011)

edthecynic said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > edthecynic said:
> ...



Here let's do it this way
Obama said
"The borders of Israel and Palestine should be based on the 1967 lines with mutually agreed swaps, so that secure and recognized borders are established for both states,"

Your rebutal is?


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (May 21, 2011)

P F Tinmore said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...


 July 16, 1947



> During no period of the immigration of such orthodox European Jews was any opposition offered by the Arab population. On the contrary, these Jews were welcomed on account of economic benefits and general progress that accrued to the local inhabitants who had no fear whatsoever of being subjugated



The Israeli- Arab war begin in 1948

1948 Arab


----------



## edthecynic (May 21, 2011)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...


My rebuttal is, FAUX did what you parroted in the other thread and changed 1967 borders to *PRE-*1967 borders.
Get IT.
Now tell me, Did FAUX lie about *PRE-*1967 borders?
Yes or no first before any rationalization or dodge.


> Obama, in a sweeping address tackling the uprisings in the Middle East  and the stalled peace process, stunned Washington and Jerusalem by  endorsing Palestinians' demand for their own state *based on the pre-1967  borders.*
> Read more: Netanyahu Rejects Obama Call for Palestinian State Based on 1967 Borders - FoxNews.com​


----------



## P F Tinmore (May 21, 2011)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



Yeah, so?


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (May 21, 2011)

edthecynic said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > edthecynic said:
> ...



So Obamush wants Isreal to move it's borders back to the 1967 border line?

Obama said
"The borders of Israel and Palestine should be based on the 1967 lines with mutually agreed swaps, so that secure and recognized borders are established for both states,"


----------



## edthecynic (May 21, 2011)

Just to keep this post fresh in this lengthy thread is some CON$ can muster up the guts to address its points.



grunt11b said:


> Obama: Palestinian State Must Be Based on 1967 Borders - FoxNews.com
> 
> What a piece of work, if I where Isreal I would throw up the big F.U.  sign and carry on with my business. We will make relations better with  Isreal after 2012 is over with. This president is embarrassing.


Oh come on!!!! Everybody with a brain knows FAUX are pathological liars,  but there are still people stupid enough to believe them!!!

They open your link with an obvious lie in the second paragraph. But it is not obvious to CON$!


> Obama, in a sweeping address tackling the uprisings in the Middle  East  and the stalled peace process, stunned Washington and Jerusalem  by  endorsing Palestinians' demand for their own state based on the *pre-*1967   borders.


Not only did the pathological liars truncate the quote  leaving out the "mutually agreed swaps" they also added the "*PRE-*" to the 1967.
Here's what Obama actually said:


> Full transcript of Obama's Middle East speech - Haaretz Daily Newspaper | Israel News
> The borders of Israel and Palestine should be *based on the 1967 lines  with mutually agreed swaps*,  so that secure and recognised borders are  established for both states.


But that wasn't enough lying for the premeditated liars at  FAUX, they then changed the 2004 commitment from "armistice lines of  1949" to "1967 lines."
The quote from your FAUX link:


> That is why Prime Minister Netanyahu expects to hear a reaffirmation  from President Obama of *U.S. commitments made to Israel in 2004*. ...  Among other things, those commitments relate to *Israel not having to  withdraw to the 1967 lines*."


The actual 2004 commitment:


> Bush Press Conference with PM Sharon (4/14/2004)
> As part of a final peace settlement, Israel must have            secure  and recognized borders which should emerge from negotiations             between the parties, in accordance with U.N. Security Council Resolutions            242 and 338. In light            of new realities on the ground, including already existing major Israeli            population centers, *it  is unrealistic to expect that the outcome of            final status  negotiations will be a full and complete return to the            armistice lines of 1949.*


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (May 21, 2011)

P F Tinmore said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...



Since it was the Arabs who started the war it looks as if the UN was blowing smoke up someones ass. That so called peace didn't last a year.


----------



## daveman (May 21, 2011)

edthecynic said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > edthecynic said:
> ...


"Terrified"?  What gave it away -- the hearty laughter at your utterly unearned sense of self-importance?

Watch closely, because I'm going to laugh directly in your face, and there isn't a damn thing you can do about it:







Dumbass.


----------



## jillian (May 21, 2011)

grunt11b said:


> Obama: Palestinian State Must Be Based on 1967 Borders - FoxNews.com
> 
> What a piece of work, if I where Isreal I would throw up the big F.U. sign and carry on with my business. We will make relations better with Isreal after 2012 is over with. This president is embarrassing.



when professing righteous indication on behalf of Israel, it's probably a good idea to know how to spell the country's name.

just sayin'


----------



## daveman (May 21, 2011)

MikeK said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > GHook93 said:
> ...


And those Americans who are motivated to support Arab terrorists in their struggle to kill Jews should migrate to Gaza and either join Hamas or do something else to aid the effort.


----------



## edthecynic (May 21, 2011)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...


Why am I not surprised you could not give a straight yes or no answer, but chose instead to play dumb?!!!


----------



## P F Tinmore (May 21, 2011)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



Not so. The Palestinians Muslims, Christians, and Jews got along fine.The problems started when the Zionists came along. They started the war.


----------



## daveman (May 21, 2011)

edthecynic said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > edthecynic said:
> ...



Reb, just say "Faux Nooz are all doodieheads!" and this retard will leave you alone.  He'll probably friend you, though.


----------



## P F Tinmore (May 21, 2011)

P F Tinmore said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=enTbBx622-8]YouTube - &#x202a;85 sleepless Gaza Jerusalem.divx&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## Trajan (May 21, 2011)

how many on these effing threads are there?


anyway-



"the 1967 boundary should be the first consideration for negotiations- OR-based on the 1967 lines "

I suggest those whom seem to think this is just the same old same old, need to peruse  Security Council Resolution 242.


and you folks do  know what was promised to Israel in a congressional bipartisan consensus April 2004...right?


----------



## Trajan (May 21, 2011)

P F Tinmore said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...



and what war was that again?


----------



## edthecynic (May 21, 2011)

daveman said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> > daveman said:
> ...


Laughter is a well known defense mechanism to hide one's fear, so laugh all you want!!!

The fact remains you are still too afraid to address the points about the obvious lies of FAUX.


----------



## Zander (May 21, 2011)




----------



## bigrebnc1775 (May 21, 2011)

P F Tinmore said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...



In keeping with the UN Partition Plan, David Ben-Gurion, Israels first Prime Minister, proclaimed the independence of the new State of Israel on May 14, 1948. The following day, Arab armies from Egypt, Transjordan, Lebanon, Syria and Iraq attacked the new Jewish state. This was the first Arab-Israeli war, called by the victorious Israelis the War of Independence.
http://www.icsresources.org/content/factsheets/ArabIsraeliTimeline.pdf


----------



## edthecynic (May 21, 2011)

Trajan said:


> and you folks do  know* what was promised to Israel in a congressional bipartisan consensus April 2004*...right?


I would be very surprised if YOU did, so why don't you tell us first.


----------



## edthecynic (May 21, 2011)

Zander said:


>


Of course Obama never said *PRE-*1967 borders, but that will never stop CON$ from lying in packs!!!


----------



## P F Tinmore (May 21, 2011)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



The UN partition plan was never implemented by the Security Council. It did not partition Palestine and it created no state.

Israel was not the victor. The 1948 war was called by a UN Security Council resolution. Nobody won that war. Nobody lost that war.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (May 21, 2011)

edthecynic said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > edthecynic said:
> ...



Who's playing dumb?
Obama said


> "The borders of Israel and Palestine should be based on the 1967 lines with mutually agreed swaps, so that secure and recognized borders are established for both states,"



So Obamush wants Israel to move it's borders back to the 1967 border line?


----------



## edthecynic (May 21, 2011)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...


Three guesses, and the first two don't count.
Again no yes or no answer BEFORE the rationalizations.
Thank you.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (May 21, 2011)

P F Tinmore said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...



Why wasn't it implemented? What makes you think it wasn't implemented?


----------



## Zander (May 21, 2011)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...


Don't try and make this so simple. Useful idiots need nuance, obfuscation, and confusion to ply their trade. Otherwise the plebes get wise to the scam.

We all know what Obama said, and we all know what he meant. The useful idiot comes along to confuse and blur the issue with meaningless drivel and hair splitting.  

Useful idiots, ya gotta love 'em!


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (May 21, 2011)

edthecynic said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > edthecynic said:
> ...



Now you were saying?


----------



## edthecynic (May 21, 2011)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...


To refresh your very poor memory. I was addressing the lies in the cited FAUX article in the OP.



grunt11b said:


> Obama: Palestinian State Must Be Based on 1967 Borders - FoxNews.com
> 
> What a piece of work, if I where Isreal I would throw up the big F.U.  sign and carry on with my business. We will make relations better with  Isreal after 2012 is over with. This president is embarrassing.


Oh come on!!!! Everybody with a brain knows FAUX are pathological liars,  but there are still people stupid enough to believe them!!!

They open your link with an obvious lie in the second paragraph. But it is not obvious to CON$!


> Obama, in a sweeping address tackling the uprisings in the Middle  East  and the stalled peace process, stunned Washington and Jerusalem  by  endorsing Palestinians' demand for their own state based on the *pre-*1967   borders.


Not only did the pathological liars truncate the quote  leaving out the "mutually agreed swaps" they also added the "*PRE-*" to the 1967.
Here's what Obama actually said:


> Full transcript of Obama's Middle East speech - Haaretz Daily Newspaper | Israel News
> The borders of Israel and Palestine should be *based on the 1967 lines  with mutually agreed swaps*,  so that secure and recognised borders are  established for both states.


But that wasn't enough lying for the premeditated liars at  FAUX, they then changed the 2004 commitment from "armistice lines of  1949" to "1967 lines."
The quote from your FAUX link:


> That is why Prime Minister Netanyahu expects to hear a reaffirmation  from President Obama of *U.S. commitments made to Israel in 2004*. ...  Among other things, those commitments relate to *Israel not having to  withdraw to the 1967 lines*."


The actual 2004 commitment:


> Bush Press Conference with PM Sharon (4/14/2004)
> As part of a final peace settlement, Israel must have            secure  and recognized borders which should emerge from negotiations             between the parties, in accordance with U.N. Security Council Resolutions            242 and 338. In light            of new realities on the ground, including already existing major Israeli            population centers, *it  is unrealistic to expect that the outcome of            final status  negotiations will be a full and complete return to the            armistice lines of 1949.*


----------



## Zander (May 21, 2011)

edthecynic said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > edthecynic said:
> ...



the useful idiot likes to focus his idiocy on one or two strawmen to distract and obfuscate from the real issue.  Fox News is one of their favorites
Obama wants Cameron to back Palestinian state with pre-1967 borders | World news | The Observer
Background: Israel's Pre-1967 Boundaries : NPR
Palestinians more skeptical about Mideast talks - Taiwan News Online


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (May 21, 2011)

edthecynic said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > edthecynic said:
> ...


If you do not stop deleting portions of my reply I will report it.
If you can't address my reply without deleting portions of my reply do not reply at all.
obamush said


> "The borders of Israel and Palestine should be based on the 1967 lines with mutually agreed swaps, so that secure and recognized borders are established for both states,"



So Obamush wants Israel to move it's borders back to the 1967 border line?


----------



## Truthseeker420 (May 21, 2011)

grunt11b said:


> Obama: Palestinian State Must Be Based on 1967 Borders - FoxNews.com
> 
> What a piece of work, if I where Isreal I would throw up the big F.U. sign and carry on with my business. We will make relations better with Isreal after 2012 is over with. This president is embarrassing.



Only an imbecile would hear that sppech and conclude Obama is turning on Israel. But then again what would you expect out of Fox Noise.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (May 21, 2011)

Truthseeker420 said:


> grunt11b said:
> 
> 
> > Obama: Palestinian State Must Be Based on 1967 Borders - FoxNews.com
> ...



Obamush said:


> "The borders of Israel and Palestine should be based on the 1967 lines with mutually agreed swaps, so that secure and recognized borders are established for both states,"


So Obamush wants Israel to move it's borders back to the 1967 border line? 
Only an imbecile would not see it that way.


----------



## brokenarrow (May 21, 2011)

Obama will give southwestern United States back to Mexico if Israel will make deal with Palastinians.


----------



## edthecynic (May 21, 2011)

Zander said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...


None of those links has OBAMA saying *PRE*-1967 borders. The only one that quotes Obama has his quote as "1967 borders." All of the PRE-1967 borders come from the pens of the opinion writers and not the mouth of Obama. 
Try again.


----------



## edthecynic (May 21, 2011)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Truthseeker420 said:
> 
> 
> > grunt11b said:
> ...


Well then you admit that FAUX are imbeciles, but I say you are too kind to FAUX, they are premeditated liars.
Here's what FAUX said:


> Obama, in a sweeping address tackling the uprisings in the Middle  East   and the stalled peace process, stunned Washington and Jerusalem  by   endorsing Palestinians' demand for their own state based on the *pre-*1967   borders.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (May 21, 2011)

edthecynic said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > Truthseeker420 said:
> ...




Are you comprehending what you are saying? Did obama say this or not?


> "The borders of Israel and Palestine should be based on the 1967 lines with mutually agreed swaps, so that secure and recognized borders are established for both states,"


----------



## P F Tinmore (May 21, 2011)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



A transitional period under United Nations auspices was to begin with the adoption of the resolution, and lasting until the establishment of the two states. However, war broke out and the partition plan was never implemented by the Security Council. On March 5, 1948, the United Nations Security Council reached an impasse when it refused to pass a resolution which would have accepted the partition plan as a basis for Security Council action. The United States subsequently recommended a temporary UN trusteeship for Palestine "without prejudice to the character of the eventual political settlement", and the Security Council voted to send the matter back to the General Assembly for further deliberation. The General Assembly decided to appoint a Mediator, and relieved the Palestine Commission from any further exercise of responsibility under resolution 181 (II) of 29 November 1947.

United Nations Partition Plan for Palestine - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Trajan (May 21, 2011)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



you are wasting your time,  there is nothing to swap if he ISN'T speaking of pre- 67. he won't/cannot  grasp that fact.


----------



## Zander (May 21, 2011)

Trajan said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > edthecynic said:
> ...



Useful idiots use three tools : Confuse, obfuscate, distract. We have all three at play with this one.


----------



## P F Tinmore (May 21, 2011)

Trajan said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > edthecynic said:
> ...



There is nothing to swap anyway. Israel has no land and Israel has no borders.

This whole "peace process" scam is to make Palestine give land to Israel.

The 1967 borders are really the 1949 armistice lines that were specifically* not *to be borders


----------



## MikeK (May 21, 2011)

The T said:


> All Obama is doing is encouraging Israel's enemies on...and making the United States an _enemy_ of Israel...and it's by design.


So you believe U.S. failure to conform to Israel's master plan will cause Israel to regard us as an enemy?  

That's quite a projection.


----------



## MikeK (May 21, 2011)

Too Tall said:


> How old is the nation of Palestine?


There never has been a nation of Palestine.  The _land_ of Palestine is mentioned in the Old Testament but there are no concrete answers as to its age.


----------



## taichiliberal (May 21, 2011)

It has been noted by the more rational that what Obama stated has been the foundation of US diplomacy towards the Palestinian/Israeli situation for some time now....all Obama did was to OFFICIALLY offer it as POLICY.

And the President was quite careful to state this would entail NEGOTIATIONS...NOT just re-establishment of old border lines.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (May 21, 2011)

P F Tinmore said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...



If the war prevented the implemention of the UN partition plan that isn't Israels fault they did not start the war. They won by default.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (May 21, 2011)

Zander said:


> Trajan said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



I got to remember that


----------



## daveman (May 21, 2011)

edthecynic said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > edthecynic said:
> ...



Look out, rdean -- you have serious competition for the title of King Retard.


----------



## MikeK (May 21, 2011)

The T said:


> Trajan said:
> 
> 
> > this is a balls up.
> ...


Your comparative example of U.S./Mexico relationship is valid but irrelevant in that (a) Mexicans are not engaged in terrorist activity against America and (b) Obama is not litigating a land dispute in civil court.  He is concerned with alleviating tensions which have a significant effect on U.S. relations with Middle Eastern peoples.  If Israel doesn't wish to cooperate I suggest that Obama resolve the situation by withdrawing all further support of Israel and severing diplomatic relations.  That would free Israel to deal with the Arabs any way they wish to with no objectionable interference from the U.S.


----------



## edthecynic (May 21, 2011)

Trajan said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > edthecynic said:
> ...


That's a crock!


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (May 21, 2011)

edthecynic said:


> Trajan said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...


Here'sanother map I doubt you will comprehend it


----------



## Trajan (May 21, 2011)

taichiliberal said:


> It has been noted by the more rational that what Obama stated has been the foundation of US diplomacy towards the Palestinian/Israeli situation for some time now....all Obama did was to OFFICIALLY offer it as POLICY.
> 
> And the President was quite careful to state this would entail NEGOTIATIONS...NOT just re-establishment of old border lines.



he wasn't very careful when he demanded Israel stop settlements _before_ negotiations, was he?


----------



## edthecynic (May 21, 2011)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> > Trajan said:
> ...


I comprehend that you are desperately trying to distract from the CON$ervative lie that there is nothing to swap post 1967.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (May 21, 2011)

edthecynic said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > edthecynic said:
> ...



I told you to stop deleting my post. Dam you're stupid go find a middle east histroy book.


----------



## edthecynic (May 21, 2011)

Trajan said:


> taichiliberal said:
> 
> 
> > It has been noted by the more rational that what Obama stated has been the foundation of US diplomacy towards the Palestinian/Israeli situation for some time now....all Obama did was to OFFICIALLY offer it as POLICY.
> ...


How was that any different from Bush's 2003 "road map" which had its settlement freeze in phase I?


----------



## edthecynic (May 21, 2011)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...


I'll let one of your fellow travelers put you in your place.


Zander said:


> Useful idiots use three tools : Confuse, obfuscate, distract. We have all three at play with this one.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (May 21, 2011)

edthecynic said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > edthecynic said:
> ...



That comment was for you useful idiot.


----------



## edthecynic (May 21, 2011)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...


See the first quote in my sig!

Your map had nothing to do with the CON$ervative lie that there was nothing to swap post 1967, which they used as a rationalization to change Obama's words, therefore it is a distraction intended to confuse and obfuscate that fact.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (May 21, 2011)

edthecynic said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > edthecynic said:
> ...


As long as you keep editing I will keep reposting it. It has had something to do with the topic since you postred that Faux map.


----------



## KissMy (May 21, 2011)

I don't speak or understand Hebrew so I am not for sure what Netanyahu is saying in this video but the captions say Netanyahu stopped the Oslo Peace Accord.

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z6KLFrye9Xk"]Undermined Oslo Accord[/ame]

This is the letter Netanyahu is referring to:

This letter was provided by U.S. Secretary of State Christopher to Benjamin Netanyahu at the time of signing of the Hebron Protocol


> Dear Mr. Prime Minister,
> 
> I wanted personally to congratulate you on the successful conclusion of the "Protocol Concerning the Redeployment in Hebron." It represents an important step forward in the Oslo peace process and reaffirms my conviction that a just and lasting peace will be established between Israelis and Palestinians in the very near future.
> 
> ...


----------



## daveman (May 21, 2011)

edthecynic said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > edthecynic said:
> ...



You refuse to accept it because it shows Israel positively.

You hate that.  You fear that.  You wish the map was illegal.


----------



## MikeK (May 21, 2011)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Israel doesn't want war. They want to survive.top being stupid this isn't a political game were playing, it's called survival of the Israelie people, against another group of people that are hell bound and determined to destroy them.


That brings to mind the question of why the founders of the state of Israel wanted to put themselves in such a position?  There were options for the establishment of a Jewish homeland:

(Excerpt)

_
Over the past one hundred fifty years there have been many plans advanced as to the establishment of a Jewish national state. The one that was realized was the one advanced by the Zionist movement of building a Jewish state in the Land of Israel, our historic and biblical homeland. This triumph of Zionism in establishing a Jewish national home in the Land of Israel was naturally based on the centrality of the Land of Israel in Jewish religious life. The prayer texts, the grace after meals, "Next year in Jerusalem," the remembrances of the Temple and its destruction, all combined to implant within the Jewish national soul the idea that the Jewish national entity, when it would come into being, would be in the Land of Israel. However, there were other plans advanced as well, many times backed by powerful patrons. The most famous alternative site for the Jewish state was advanced by no less than Theodore Herzl himself. Herzl, in conversations and negotiations with the British Foreign Office in the first years of the twentieth century, heard of a proposition to establish a Jewish state in Uganda in central Africa. 

Great Britain, then in competition with the Kaiser's Germany for influence and control of central Africa, proposed the possibility of the creation of a Jewish state under British auspices and as part of the British Empire in Uganda. Herzl, enamored of the idea, stated that this Ugandan state could be a laboratory for Jewish nationhood, a training ground for learning how to be self-governing after millennia of exile. He thereupon proposed the plan to the Zionist Congress and staked his own personal prestige and position on its adoption. *The plan was opposed bitterly by the Eastern European faction of the Zionist Congress, then led by the young Chaim Weizman.* Because of Herzl's personal prestige the plan was able to receive a bare majority at the Zionist Congress. But Herzl himself soon realized the impracticality of implementing a plan that was opposed by half of the Zionist movement. Great Britain also had second thoughts about the matter and with Herzl's unexpected death a few months after that Zionist Congress, the Uganda plan went to the grave with him._

THE JEWISH HOMELAND : Friday, February 11, 2005 : Jerusalem Post : Rabbi Wein : Jewish Destiny


I understand that the region designated by the British consisted of extremely fertile land with a temperate climate and plenty of water.  With the initial aid the British offered to them the Jews could have quickly transformed that place into a peaceful modern paradise.  

Theodor Herzl was enthusiastically in favor of it but other Zionist factions turned their noses up at the idea.  They wanted Israel.  

Well, they got it.  And it's not America's problem.


----------



## MikeK (May 21, 2011)

LumpyPostage said:


> I think Israel should return to its 120 BCE borders.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How do you feel about launching missiles and artillery rounds and dropping bombs, some of which land on hospitals and schools and houses and apartment buildings where babies are sleeping in their cribs? 

Here are some images of just a few things your tax dollars paid for in recent decades.  

















The effects of war are hellish -- regardless of how they are delivered.


----------



## KissMy (May 21, 2011)

edthecynic said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > The Middle East Mindset &#8211; Whats It All About
> ...



The USA, Benjamin Netanyahu, Chairman Arafat & the Palestinian Authority all agreed to the terms in the letter at the time of the signing. Benjamin Netanyahu did not break the Oslo Accords. Below is the letter Netanyahu is referring to:

This letter was provided by U.S. Secretary of State Christopher to Benjamin Netanyahu at the time of signing of the Hebron Protocol


> Dear Mr. Prime Minister,
> 
> I wanted personally to congratulate you on the successful conclusion of the "Protocol Concerning the Redeployment in Hebron." It represents an important step forward in the Oslo peace process and reaffirms my conviction that a just and lasting peace will be established between Israelis and Palestinians in the very near future.
> 
> ...


----------



## MikeK (May 21, 2011)

California Girl said:


> Fuck Obama for throwing Israel under a bus. That man has no fucking loyalty.


"Loyalty?"  To whom?  And why?


----------



## P F Tinmore (May 21, 2011)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



Where did you ever get the idea that the Palestinians started the war? Did the Palestinians go to Europe to attack the Zionists?


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (May 22, 2011)

P F Tinmore said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...



It wasn't Israel that started the war.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (May 22, 2011)

edthecynic said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > The Middle East Mindset  Whats It All About
> ...



horseshit you fuckng liar if you posed a vieo it's probuly from some arab propaganda bullshit.


----------



## P F Tinmore (May 22, 2011)

MikeK said:


> LumpyPostage said:
> 
> 
> > I think Israel should return to its 120 BCE borders.
> ...





bigrebnc1775 said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



Where did you get that? It is obviously false.

Did the Palestinians go to Europe to attack the Zionists?


----------



## Annie (May 22, 2011)

jillian said:


> grunt11b said:
> 
> 
> > Obama: Palestinian State Must Be Based on 1967 Borders - FoxNews.com
> ...



While not hard to spell, it's interesting that you have so little to add. Me? I find Obama's take appalling. I find it hard to believe your partisanship overcomes everything else. I'm disappointed in the fact that someone I really thought was principled for many years, has taken a different road.

I'd like to say, "As you wish," but I value my 1/2 Jewish children and their heritage more than that. It's a shame to say, the Christian right, which I certainly haven't ever felt a bit of kinship with, will stand for Israel more than you and exert far more political pressure than you and your ilk.


----------



## Mr.Fitnah (May 22, 2011)

P F Tinmore said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...


Nationhood and Jerusalem Israel became a nation in 1312 BCE, two thousand years before the rise of Islam. Arab refugees in Israel began identifying themselves as part of a Palestinian people in 1967, two decades after the establishment of the modern State of Israel. Since the Jewish conquest in 1272 BCE the Jews have had dominion over the land for one thousand years with a continuous presence in the land for the past 3,300 years


----------



## P F Tinmore (May 22, 2011)

Mr.Fitnah said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > daveman said:
> ...



Standard Israeli pantload.


----------



## Mr.Fitnah (May 22, 2011)

Historically and scientifically provable.


----------



## P F Tinmore (May 22, 2011)

Mr.Fitnah said:


> Historically and scientifically provable.



The Jews were not the first people in Palestine nor were they ever the only people in Palestine.

There is no historic precedence for an exclusive Jewish state.


----------



## daveman (May 22, 2011)

P F Tinmore said:


> Mr.Fitnah said:
> 
> 
> > Historically and scientifically provable.
> ...


Well, too damn bad for you, huh?


----------



## Mr.Fitnah (May 22, 2011)

P F Tinmore said:


> Mr.Fitnah said:
> 
> 
> > Historically and scientifically provable.
> ...



You refer to them as "foreigners" they have been there since virtually  the dawn of western history recorded history .


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (May 22, 2011)

P F Tinmore said:


> MikeK said:
> 
> 
> > LumpyPostage said:
> ...





> Where did you get that? It is obviously false.
> 
> Did the Palestinians go to Europe to attack the Zion



Like I said it was not Israel that started the war.



> On Nov. 29, 1947, the United Nations decides to partition Palestine into an Arab state and a Jewish state. Mounting violence leads to the first Arab-Israeli war in early 1948, when the British withdraw from the region. Jewish forces hold their ground and declare Israeli statehood on May 14, 1948. Neighboring Arab nations, including Syria, Lebanon, Iraq, Egypt and then-Transjordan, lend support to the Palestinians. The Egyptians are the last to seek an end to hostilities; an armistice is reached in January 1949.


USATODAY.com - The Arab-Israeli conflict, 1947-present


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (May 22, 2011)

edthecynic about that map you have been posting

The map that lies - and one that doesn't 
While I presume that the white sections are indeed the land that was privately owned by Jews, the land in green was not privately owned by Arabs.

Only a tiny percentage of land in Palestine was privately owned. The various categories of land ownership included:


Mulk: privately owned in the Western sense. 
Miri: Land owned by the government (originally the Ottoman crown) and suitable for agricultural use. Individuals could purchase a deed to cultivate this land and pay a tithe to the government. Ownership could be transferred only with the approval of the state. Miri rights could be transferred to heirs, and the land could be sub-let to tenants. If the owner died without an heir or the land was not cultivated for three years, the land would revert to the state. 
Mahlul: Uncultivated Miri lands that would revert to the state, in theory after three years. 
Mawat (or Mewat): So-called dead, unreclaimed land. It constituted about 50 to 60% of the land in Palestine. It belonged to the government. ...If the land had been cultivated with permission, it would be registered, at least under the Mandate, free of charge. 

Elder of Ziyon: The map that lies - and one that doesn't


----------



## P F Tinmore (May 22, 2011)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > MikeK said:
> ...





> Neighboring Arab nations, including Syria, Lebanon, Iraq, Egypt and then-Transjordan, lend support to the Palestinians.



Palestine was under attack from Israel and the other countries came to their defense.


----------



## Mr.Fitnah (May 22, 2011)

P F Tinmore said:


> Palestine was under attack from Israel and the other countries came to their defense.



Lincoln shot himself in self defense.


----------



## docmauser1 (May 22, 2011)

P F Tinmore said:


> _Where did you ever get the idea that the Palestinians started the war?_


When haven't palistanians started any war?


----------



## P F Tinmore (May 22, 2011)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> edthecynic about that map you have been posting
> 
> The map that lies - and one that doesn't
> While I presume that the white sections are indeed the land that was privately owned by Jews, the land in green was not privately owned by Arabs.
> ...



The Courts of Palestine and Great Britain decided that title to the properties shown on the Ottoman Civil list had been ceded to the government of Palestine as an allied successor state.

State of Palestine - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## docmauser1 (May 22, 2011)

P F Tinmore said:


> _Where did you get that? It is obviously false. Did the Palestinians go to Europe to attack the Zionists?_


Indeed, they couldn't - palistanians, as we know, popped up out of the blue in about 1967, and Yassir Arafat didn't have a time machine.


----------



## P F Tinmore (May 22, 2011)

docmauser1 said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > _Where did you get that? It is obviously false. Did the Palestinians go to Europe to attack the Zionists?_
> ...



There were Palestinian groups in the 1950s who got together in 1964 to form the Palestine Liberation Organization. (PLO)

You believe too much propaganda.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (May 22, 2011)

P F Tinmore said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...



You are a fucking liar.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (May 22, 2011)

P F Tinmore said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > edthecynic about that map you have been posting
> ...



Wrong, wrong and wrong.


----------



## P F Tinmore (May 22, 2011)

P F Tinmore said:


> docmauser1 said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...



The All-Palestine Government was under the nominal leadership of Amin al-Husayni, the Mufti of Jerusalem. Ahmed Hilmi Abd al-Baqi was named Prime Minister.

A Palestinian National Council was convened in Gaza on 30 September 1948, under the chairmanship of Amin al-Husayni. The council passed a series of resolutions culminating on 1 October 1948 with a declaration of independence over the whole of Palestine, with Jerusalem as its capital.

All-Palestine Government - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## P F Tinmore (May 22, 2011)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



It also required Germany to recognize the disposition of the former Ottoman territories and to recognize the new states laid down within their boundaries. The Treaty of Lausanne required the newly created states that acquired the territory to pay annuities on the Ottoman public debt, and to assume responsibility for the administration of concessions that had been granted by the Ottomans. A dispute regarding the status of the territories was settled by an Arbitrator appointed by the Council of the League of Nations. It was decided that Palestine and Transjordan were newly created states according to the terms of the applicable post-war treaties. In its Judgment No. 5, The Mavrommatis Palestine Concessions, the Permanent Court of International Justice also decided that Palestine was responsible as the successor state for concessions granted by Ottoman authorities.


----------



## docmauser1 (May 22, 2011)

P F Tinmore said:


> _Palestine was under attack from Israel and the other countries came to their defense._


Oh, who was that shakh, sultan, vazeer maybe, president of that alleged "palestine"?


----------



## P F Tinmore (May 22, 2011)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



The Palestinians went to Europe and attacked the Zionists?


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (May 22, 2011)

P F Tinmore said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...



When you lie to me nothing you post is valid. You are full of shit.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (May 22, 2011)

P F Tinmore said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...



Neighboring Arab nations, including Syria, Lebanon, Iraq, Egypt and then-Transjordan, lend support to the Palestinians. The Egyptians are the last to seek an end to hostilities; an armistice is reached in January 1949.


----------



## docmauser1 (May 22, 2011)

P F Tinmore said:


> docmauser1 said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...


Are we claiming that, finally, hashisheen formed the PLO?


----------



## docmauser1 (May 22, 2011)

P F Tinmore said:


> _The All-Palestine Government was under the nominal leadership of Amin al-Husayni, the Mufti of Jerusalem. Ahmed Hilmi Abd al-Baqi was named Prime Minister. A Palestinian National Council was convened in Gaza on 30 September 1948, under the chairmanship of Amin al-Husayni. The council passed a series of resolutions culminating on 1 October 1948 with a declaration of independence over the whole of Palestine, with Jerusalem as its capital._


Let's be factual and, therefore, mention that, that crappy "meeting" took place on October 1, 1948, while the war, that our dear arabs started, took place May 1948 - July 1949.
That arab "government" missed the train, like all arabs, typically, do, neither was it present during the mandate period to support the allegation that there, somehow, was an established palistanian arab sovereign, which was, allegedly, ousted.


----------



## taichiliberal (May 22, 2011)

Trajan said:


> taichiliberal said:
> 
> 
> > It has been noted by the more rational that what Obama stated has been the foundation of US diplomacy towards the Palestinian/Israeli situation for some time now....all Obama did was to OFFICIALLY offer it as POLICY.
> ...



Given that those "settlements" were essentially in violations of previous agreements, and essentially part of the problem, I'd say he was on par.


----------



## Jessica Blume (May 22, 2011)

grunt11b said:


> What a piece of work, if I where Isreal I would throw up the big F.U. sign and carry on with my business. We will make relations better with Isreal after 2012 is over with. This president is embarrassing.



This president is embarrassing. The whole story is a farce, by the way. He is very fond of his masters. Israel is the problem, as they own America.


----------



## docmauser1 (May 23, 2011)

taichiliberal said:


> _Given that those "settlements" were essentially in violations of previous agreements,... ._


And what might those _previous agreements_ be?


----------



## docmauser1 (May 23, 2011)

Jessica Blume said:


> _This president is embarrassing._


Putting it very mildly, of course.


Jessica Blume said:


> _The whole story is a farce, by the way._


When hasn't that "palistanian issue" been one big farce?


Jessica Blume said:


> _He is very fond of his masters._


Don't think so. Obama (and his family) is a child, who got an all-free vacation in Harrods. He hates everyone, reminding him of that.


Jessica Blume said:


> _Israel is the problem, as they own America._


China is the problem, as they own America.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (May 23, 2011)

Jessica Blume said:


> grunt11b said:
> 
> 
> > What a piece of work, if I where Isreal I would throw up the big F.U. sign and carry on with my business. We will make relations better with Isreal after 2012 is over with. This president is embarrassing.
> ...



Funny thing Germans used to say that about the Jews. How did that work out?


----------



## edthecynic (May 23, 2011)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...


CON$ just can't handle the truth. No matter how many times you expose their CON$ervative sources as the pathological liars they are, CON$ still accuse anyone who exposes them to the truth as a liar.

In this video, *leaked and aired on Channel 10 (Israel),* Prime Minister  Benjamin Netanyahu is seen speaking candidly back in 2001 at a  constituent's home about the Oslo Accords, the peace process, Bill  Clinton, and the United States. He brags of having "stopped" Oslo and  refers to America as something to be "moved in the right direction,"  citing polls showing Americans' support for Israel.

This video has Netanyahu's actual&#65279; words beginning at 3:15  in the green annotations. The other textual annotations are from  articles written by others and credited in the video description.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z6KLFrye9Xk&feature=related]YouTube - &#x202a;Netanyahu: America is Easy to Push Around (English Subtitles)&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]

Tricky Bibi - Haaretz Daily Newspaper | Israel News
*Tricky Bibi *

*Israel has had many rightist leaders since  Menachem Begin promised "many Elon Morehs," but there has never been one  like Netanyahu, who wants to do it by deceit.*

              						 				 					 						By 																											Gideon Levy 

This video should have been banned for broadcast to minors. This video should have been shown in every home in Israel, then sent to Washington and Ramallah. Banned for viewing by children so as not to corrupt them, and distributed around the country and the world so that everyone will know who leads the government of Israel.* Channel 10 presented: The real (and deceitful ) face of Binyamin Netanyahu. Broadcast on Friday night on "This Week with Miki Rosenthal," it was filmed secretly in 2001, during a visit by Citizen Netanyahu to the home of a bereaved family in the settlement of Ofra,* and astoundingly, it has not created a stir.

The scene was both pathetic and outrageous. The last of Netanyahu's devoted followers, who believe he is the man who will bring peace, would have immediately changed their minds. Presidents Barack Obama and Shimon Peres, who continue to maintain that Netanyahu will bring peace, would be talking differently had they seen this secretly filmed video clip. Even the objection of Palestinian Authority President Mahmoud Abbas to conducting direct negotiations with the man from the video would be understandable. What is there to discuss with a huckster whose sole purpose is "to give 2 percent in order to prevent 100 percent," as his father told him, quoting his grandfather.

Israel has had many rightist leaders since Menachem Begin promised "many Elon Morehs," but there has never been one like* Netanyahu, who wants to do it by deceit, to mock America,* trick the Palestinians and lead us all astray. The man in the video betrays himself in his own words as a con artist, and now he is again prime minister of Israel. Don't try to claim that he has changed since then. Such a crooked way of thinking does not change over the years.

Forget the Bar-Ilan University speech, forget the virtual achievements in his last visit to the United States; this is the real Netanyahu.* No more claims that the Palestinians are to blame for the failure of the Oslo Accords. Netanyahu exposed the naked truth to his hosts at Ofra: he destroyed the Oslo accords with his own hands and deeds, and he's even proud of it.* After years in which we were told that the Palestinians are to blame, the truth has emerged from the horse's mouth.

*And how did he do it? He recalled how he conditioned his signing of the 1997 Hebron agreement on American consent that there be no withdrawals from "specified military locations," and insisted he choose those same locations, such as the whole of the Jordan Valley, *for example. "Why is that important? Because *from that moment on I stopped the Oslo Accords," he boasts. The real Netanyahu also brags about his knowledge of America: "I know what America is. America is something that can be moved easily."* For the White House's information.

He calls then-U.S. President Bill Clinton "extremely pro-Palestinian," and says the Palestinians want to throw us into the sea. With such retrograde beliefs, no one can convincingly argue that he wants an agreement.
These remarks are profoundly depressing. They bear out all of our fears and suspicions: that the government of *Israel is led by a man who doesn't believe the Palestinians and doesn't believe in the chance of an agreement with them, who thinks that Washington is in his pocket and that he can pull the wool over its eyes.* There's no point in talking about Netanyahu's impossible rightist coalition as an obstacle to progress. From now on, just say that Netanyahu doesn't want it.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (May 23, 2011)

edthecynic said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > edthecynic said:
> ...



That video was never aired in Israel, and the words in the subtitle is not what he is saying. I told you it was all propaganda.


----------



## edthecynic (May 23, 2011)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...


Thank you for lying yet again.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (May 23, 2011)

edthecynic said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > edthecynic said:
> ...



I told you I have family in Israel they would have told me if that had been aired there . It wasn't


----------



## edthecynic (May 23, 2011)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...


BULLSHIT!
Next you are going to claim they translated it for you in the short time between the time I posted it and the time you claimed the captions in green do not match what NaziYahoo said!


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (May 23, 2011)

edthecynic said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > edthecynic said:
> ...



I told you it was neer aired in Israel. Do you have proof it was? Can you read Hebrew? Can you speak it?


----------



## docmauser1 (May 23, 2011)

edthecynic said:


> _Gideon Levy_


A known half-crazed psychopathic journo, for whom Israel is a pain in his ass, but he won't want to miss the amenities.


edthecynic said:


> _He calls then-U.S. President Bill Clinton "extremely pro-Palestinian," and says the Palestinians want to throw us into the sea._


That's what Clinton is, and that's what palistanians and other general arabs want. Although, it is, understandably, enough for Levy to freak out, of course.


----------



## edthecynic (May 23, 2011)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...


Obviously YOU can't!!!!!!

And I already posted the Israeli Press reporting when it aired in Israel and on what channel and what show. You posted bullshit!

Tricky Bibi - Haaretz Daily Newspaper | Israel News
*Tricky Bibi *

*Israel  has had many rightist leaders since  Menachem Begin promised "many Elon  Morehs," but there has never been one  like Netanyahu, who wants to do  it by deceit.*

                                                                                                      By                                                                                                              Gideon Levy 

This video should have been banned for broadcast to minors. This video  should have been shown in every home in Israel, then sent to Washington  and Ramallah. Banned for viewing by children so as not to corrupt them,  and distributed around the country and the world so that everyone will  know who leads the government of Israel.* Channel 10 presented: The real (and deceitful ) face of Binyamin Netanyahu. Broadcast on Friday night on "This Week with Miki Rosenthal," it was filmed secretly in 2001, during a visit by Citizen Netanyahu to the home of a bereaved family in the settlement of Ofra,* and astoundingly, it has not created a stir.

Netanyahu admits on video he deceived US to destroy Oslo accord, The National, 18 July 2010
* Netanyahu  admits on video he deceived US to destroy Oslo accord* 
 Jonathan Cook
The  National
 July 18. 2010

 NAZARETH // There is one video Benjamin Netanyahu, the Israeli  prime minister, must be praying never gets posted on YouTube with English  subtitles. *To date, the 10-minute segment has been broadcast only in Hebrew on  Israels Channel 10. *

 Its contents, however, threaten to gravely embarrass not only Mr  Netanyahu but also the US administration of Barack Obama.

 The film was shot, apparently without Mr Netanyahus knowledge,  nine years ago, when the government of Ariel Sharon had started reinvading the  main cities of the West Bank to crush Palestinian resistance in the early stages  of the second intifada.

 At the time Mr Netanyahu had taken a short break from politics  but was soon to join Mr Sharons government as finance minister.  

 On a visit to a home in the settlement of Ofra in the West Bank  to pay condolences to the family of a man killed in a Palestinian shooting  attack, he makes a series of unguarded admissions about his first period as  prime minister, from 1996 to 1999.

 Seated on a sofa in the house,* he tells the family that he  deceived the US president of the time, Bill Clinton, into believing he was  helping implement the Oslo accords,* the US-sponsored peace process between  Israel and the Palestinians, by making minor withdrawals from the West Bank  *while actually entrenching the occupation. He boasts that he thereby destroyed  the Oslo process.*

* He dismisses the US as easily moved to the right direction and  calls high levels of popular American support for Israel absurd.  *

 He also suggests that, *far from being defensive, Israels harsh  military repression of the Palestinian uprising was designed chiefly to crush  the Palestinian Authority led by Yasser Arafat so that it could be made more  pliable for Israeli diktats.*



And here's a transcript of the entire video in both languages. What do you have? Pure BULLSHIT!!!!

&#8216;The world won&#8217;t say a thing&#8217;&#8211; Netanyahu on ongoing Israeli expansion


----------



## jillian (May 23, 2011)

edthecynic said:


> He calls then-U.S. President Bill Clinton "extremely pro-Palestinian," and says the Palestinians want to throw us into the sea. With such retrograde beliefs, no one can convincingly argue that he wants an agreement.
> These remarks are profoundly depressing. They bear out all of our fears and suspicions: that the government of *Israel is led by a man who doesn't believe the Palestinians and doesn't believe in the chance of an agreement with them, who thinks that Washington is in his pocket and that he can pull the wool over its eyes.* There's no point in talking about Netanyahu's impossible rightist coalition as an obstacle to progress. From now on, just say that Netanyahu doesn't want it.



I'm going to respond to this part because i won't address rants. First off, Oslo was killed because Arafat wouldn't sign off on it. That said, it never should have gotten that far because any agreement that provides a right of return should have been off the table from day one. Rabin and his successor would have made terrible deals for Israel, putting its security in danger.

I don't always see eye to eye with Netanyahu, but Oslo would have been disasterous.

btw... no one who has any knowledge about this issue should believe the pals until they prove they're credible.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (May 23, 2011)

edthecynic said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > edthecynic said:
> ...




Jonathan Cook is a freelance reporter

Jonathan Cook - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Gideon Levy :a liberal. He remind's me of som on the Ameican left and some on the right who do not realize they are pushing a liberal agenda.

Democracy Now! | Shows featuring Gideon Levy

So you think because is video was found on you tube and it says t was shown in srael you think this is true? Anyone can make a subtitl say anythingwhen you think others can't understand what is actully being said.


----------



## edthecynic (May 23, 2011)

jillian said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> > He calls then-U.S. President Bill Clinton "extremely pro-Palestinian," and says the Palestinians want to throw us into the sea. With such retrograde beliefs, no one can convincingly argue that he wants an agreement.
> ...


Not according to the words coming out of NaziYahoo's own mouth.

From the transcript:

Netanyahu: What   were the Oslo Accords? The Oslo  Accords, which the Knesset signed, I was   asked, before the elections:  Will you act according to them? and I   answered: yes, subject to  mutuality and limiting the retreats. But *how do   you intend to limit  the retreats? Ill give such interpretation to the   Accords that will  make it possible for me to stop this galloping to the 67   [armistice]  lines. How did we do it? *

Narrator: The   Oslo Accords stated at the time that  Israel would gradually hand over   territories to the Palestinians in  three different pulses, unless the   territories in question had  settlements or military sites. This is where   Netanyahu found a  loophole.

Netanyahu: No   one said what defined military sites.  Defined military sites, I said, were   security zones. As far as Im  concerned, the Jordan Valley is a defined   military site.

Woman: Right   [laughs]. The Beit Shean settlements. The Beit Shean Valley.

Netanyahu: How   can you tell. How can you tell? But then  the question came up of just who   would define what Defined Military  Sites were. I received a letter  to my   and to Arafat, at the same  time  which said that Israel, and only Israel,   would be the one to  define what those are, the location of those military   sites and their  size. Now, they did not want to give me that letter, so I did   not give  the Hebron Agreement. I stopped the government meeting, I said: Im    not signing. Only when the letter came, in the course of the meeting,  to my   and to Arafat, only then did I sign the Hebron Agreement. Or  rather, ratify   it, it had already been signed. Why does this matter?  Because* at that moment   I actually stopped the Oslo Accord. *


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (May 23, 2011)

edthecynic said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > edthecynic said:
> ...



Do you really think Netanyahu is going to go into someones home and make that commet?  Please don't prove me right by saying you're that stupid.


----------



## edthecynic (May 23, 2011)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...


Just as anyone can say that they have a Jewish connection, that no one can verify, who did not say they saw the video or didn't see the video, but simply because they said nothing about the video therefore the Israeli press that reported the video being played in Israel have to be wrong. 
You still have nothing but pure BULLSHIT!!!


----------



## P F Tinmore (May 23, 2011)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> > jillian said:
> ...



Oslo has been dead for a long time. The only people who believe in it are Abbas and his close circle. That is why they lost the elections.


----------



## daveman (May 23, 2011)

edthecynic said:


> ...NaziYahoo's...



Retard.


----------



## edthecynic (May 23, 2011)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> > jillian said:
> ...


It's right on the video! Get your imaginary Jewish family to translate it for you.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (May 23, 2011)

edthecynic said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > edthecynic said:
> ...



Iam not goig to say  if it wasn't true. Your sources are tainted with liberlism.


----------



## edthecynic (May 23, 2011)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...


More pure BULLSHIT!!!
Your source is tainted with nonexistence!!

You already said it wasn't true that the video was shown on Israeli TV!!!
Remember???????


bigrebnc1775 said:


> *That video was never aired in Israel*, and the words in the subtitle is not what he is saying. I told you it was all propaganda.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (May 23, 2011)

edthecynic said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > edthecynic said:
> ...



Where did you get the video from ? Was it You tube? I have a You tube account I can create video's also they could make Obamush say anything.


----------



## Jessica Blume (May 23, 2011)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Jessica Blume said:
> 
> 
> > grunt11b said:
> ...


Well, they created a false flag scenario to gain support so they could create the rogue state of Israel. I think it worked out great for them. 

"Naturally the common people don't want war: Neither in Russia, nor in England, nor for that matter in Germany. That is understood. But, after all, IT IS THE LEADERS of the country who determine the policy and it is always a simple matter ...to drag the people along, whether it is a democracy, or a fascist dictatorship, or a parliament, or a communist dictatorship. Voice or no voice, the people can always be brought to the bidding of the leaders. That is easy. All you have to do is TELL THEM THEY ARE BEING ATTACKED, and denounce the peacemakers for lack of patriotism and exposing the country to danger. IT WORKS THE SAME IN ANY COUNTRY." -- S.S. Nazi Hermann Goering at the Nuremberg Trials


----------



## edthecynic (May 23, 2011)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...


On the YouTube Video you can hear the Israeli broadcast station announcer periodically narrate the video.

You still have nothing but BULLSHIT!!!

Netanyahu admits on video he deceived US to destroy Oslo accord, The National, 18 July 2010
 Jonathan Cook
The  National
 July 18. 2010

 NAZARETH // There is one video Benjamin *Netanyahu, the Israeli  prime minister, must be praying never gets posted on YouTube with English  subtitles*. To date,* the 10-minute segment has been broadcast only in Hebrew on  Israel&#8217;s Channel 10. *


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (May 23, 2011)

edthecynic said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > edthecynic said:
> ...





> On the YouTube Video you can hear the Israeli broadcast station announcer periodically narrate the video.



How do you know that it the Israeli broadcast station announcer? You got it off you tube.


----------



## jillian (May 23, 2011)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



it says it on the internets, so it must be true.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (May 23, 2011)

jillian said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > edthecynic said:
> ...



Thats why I don't like using those sub title you tube videos. If no one can actually hear and understand what the person is saying it's  useless to use. Anyone can write subtitles and make them say anything. Go in someone's home and say something off the wall envolveing the government. Do you think any politican is that stupid? But of course ED would.


----------



## edthecynic (May 23, 2011)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...


Your imaginary family in Israel told me.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (May 23, 2011)

edthecynic said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > edthecynic said:
> ...



To be truthful their actually my sons inlaws, but isn't that family?


----------



## taichiliberal (May 25, 2011)

docmauser1 said:


> taichiliberal said:
> 
> 
> > _Given that those "settlements" were essentially in violations of previous agreements,... ._
> ...



This is old hat, son:

*In 1979 the Israeli High Court forbade the establishment of settlements on privately-owned Palestinian that has been seized by Israel for military purposes. *
BBC NEWS | Middle East | Settlements 'violate Israeli law'


*Argument: Israeli settlements violate international law*Argument: Israeli settlements violate international law - Debatepedia


----------



## LumpyPostage (May 26, 2011)

MikeK said:


> LumpyPostage said:
> 
> 
> > There's nothing anybody could do to me that would make me want to strap on a bomb and blow up a school or hospital.  That is pure cowardice, regardless of motive.
> ...


I feel absolutely horrible when missiles and bombs hit hospitals and schools.  Just as I'm sure everybody here feels horrible when rockets from Palestine hit Israeli hospitals and schools.  Killing Israeli children is bad too, right?  But I still would never strap on a bomb and blow up those children.

I appreciate the pictures of dead Arab children to further an agenda [though I wonder why such people never show pictures of dead Israeli children] but I'm pretty sure my tax dollars never went to bombing Vietnam and Cambodia.


----------



## LumpyPostage (May 26, 2011)

I dare anybody to take a history test based on the information in this thread.


----------



## docmauser1 (May 26, 2011)

taichiliberal said:


> docmauser1 said:
> 
> 
> > taichiliberal said:
> ...


As old and worn-out as palistani agitprop, indeed.


taichiliberal said:


> _"In 1979 the Israeli High Court forbade the establishment of settlements on privately-owned Palestinian that has been seized by Israel for military purposes."_


Did "peace now" present land deeds to support that? Or is the BBC supposed to carry water for them?


taichiliberal said:


> _Settlements 'violate Israeli law'_


How so, if the International court of justice isn't at all sure they do?


----------



## Raptor (May 26, 2011)

Please allow me to express my thoughts on the Israeli haters on this thread For those nazis out there that hate Israelis please go off somewhere and DIE!! a slow death in the most horrible manner possible there is no room in the Gene pool for scum like you. Thats it thought i had something more to say but i think this says it all.


----------



## taichiliberal (May 26, 2011)

docmauser1 said:


> taichiliberal said:
> 
> 
> > docmauser1 said:
> ...



Obviously, Doc didn't read the article presented or he's just ignoring what it said to be stubborn.  Maybe Doc should AGAIN read the part after "In 1979 the Israeli High Court....


----------



## taichiliberal (May 26, 2011)

Raptor said:


> Please allow me to express my thoughts on the Israeli haters on this thread For those nazis out there that hate Israelis please go off somewhere and DIE!! a slow death in the most horrible manner possible there is no room in the Gene pool for scum like you. Thats it thought i had something more to say but i think this says it all.



Do you include Israeli's that are for a 2 state solution in your little rant here?


----------



## MikeK (May 26, 2011)

Whether it's here or on some television channel or at the U.N., this discussion inevitably devolves into a nitpicking exchange of who-said-what-and-did-what-when-and-why and it goes on and on and becomes more redundantly complicated and confusing as it goes.  Ultimately the bickering serves to perpetuate the Arab/Israeli conflict ad infinitum.  It's been going on for as long as I can remember and the bottom line is it is and has been increasingly costly to the United States -- and aside from such hollow and misleading propaganda attempts as "Israel is our ally" no one can tell me WHY!   

Why is the United States involved in the Arab/Israeli conflict?  Why, when the instigator and organizer of the 9/11 attack warned us in 1998 that our continued support of Israel, the committed enemy of his people, would bring misery upon us, does our government adamantly continue to place the lives of our citizens in jeopardy by continuing to support and defend a tiny country which has absolutely no definable relevance to the United States?


----------



## docmauser1 (May 27, 2011)

MikeK said:


> _Whether it's here or on some television channel or at the U.N., this discussion inevitably devolves into a nitpicking exchange of who-said-what-and-did-what-when-and-why and it goes on and on and becomes more redundantly complicated and confusing as it goes.  Ultimately the bickering serves to perpetuate the Arab/Israeli conflict ad infinitum.  It's been going on for as long as I can remember and the bottom line is it is and has been increasingly costly to the United States -- and aside from such hollow and misleading propaganda attempts as "Israel is our ally" no one can tell me WHY!   Why is the United States involved in the Arab/Israeli conflict?  Why, when the instigator and organizer of the 9/11 attack warned us in 1998 that our continued support of Israel, the committed enemy of his people, would bring misery upon us, does our government adamantly continue to place the lives of our citizens in jeopardy by continuing to support and defend a tiny country which has absolutely no definable relevance to the United States?_


A life and a job are hard to come by these days, it seems. Insecurity. Depression. Prozac. Neurotic existential questions.


----------



## docmauser1 (May 27, 2011)

taichiliberal said:


> docmauser1 said:
> 
> 
> > taichiliberal said:
> ...



Obviously, drivel.[/QUOTE]


----------



## oracle (May 27, 2011)

grunt11b said:


> Obama: Palestinian State Must Be Based on 1967 Borders - FoxNews.com
> 
> What a piece of work, if I where Isreal I would throw up the big F.U. sign and carry on with my business. We will make relations better with Isreal after 2012 is over with. This president is embarrassing.



Really? Are you a professional idiot, or just a gifted amateur We're the only friend those dummies have. And they have the nerve to dress down our president. You support this crap? What do they say are the three most important things in real estate...Location, location, LOCATION. These idiots go and park it down right in the middle of land that isn't theirs and wait for America to wipe their noses all day. This agenda has been in the works since Clinton. Not to mention you've got some pretty big balls, taking the side of that chump over your own president. It's jackasses like you that make solidarity impossible. If you had a problem with your brother, would you side with someone against him? To think that I did two combat tours for the likes of a bum like you. If you love those assholes so much, why don't you move!!! Oh, by the way... it's were


----------



## docmauser1 (May 27, 2011)

oracle said:


> _We're the only friend those dummies have._


Funny, arabs-muslims, residing in the US this or that way tend to mention that a lot.


oracle said:


> _And they have the nerve to dress down our president._


But the jackass *is* a dress-down - who in his right mind would ever present a Queen of England with an IPod? Eh?


oracle said:


> _You support this crap?_


But of course!


oracle said:


> _What do they say are the three most important things in real estate...Location, location, LOCATION._


Ah, the motive force behind arab conquistas.


oracle said:


> _These idiots go and park it down right in the middle of land that isn't theirs_


Local gangsta bling didn't make for a valid legal claim, of course.


oracle said:


> _and wait for America to wipe their noses all day._


That's what I call a caring attitude.


oracle said:


> _This agenda has been in the works since Clinton._


Nah, since Obama, of course.


oracle said:


> _Not to mention you've got some pretty big balls, taking the side of that chump over your own president._


The chump's a cool Special Forces chump, of course.


oracle said:


> _It's jackasses like you that make solidarity impossible._


But Obama didn't invite the chump to smoke a peace hookah in the Oval office, did he?


oracle said:


> _If you had a problem with your brother, would you side with someone against him?_


A lawyer?


oracle said:


> _To think that I did two combat tours for the likes of a bum like you._


In the Pegasus Galaxy, no doubt about that at all.


oracle said:


> _If you love those assholes so much, why don't you move!!!_


(Cue tornado in a china shop.)


----------



## Godboy (May 27, 2011)

docmauser1 said:


> oracle said:
> 
> 
> > _We're the only friend those dummies have._
> ...


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (May 27, 2011)

oracle said:


> grunt11b said:
> 
> 
> > Obama: Palestinian State Must Be Based on 1967 Borders - FoxNews.com
> ...



So you did two tours? I guess you hate obamush for helping those who you fought against and who is still fighting us now.


----------



## MikeK (May 27, 2011)

Raptor said:


> Please allow me to express my thoughts on the Israeli haters on this thread For those nazis out there that hate Israelis please go off somewhere and DIE!! a slow death in the most horrible manner possible there is no room in the Gene pool for scum like you. Thats it thought i had something more to say but i think this says it all.


There are many people in many foreign lands who hate America but do not hate Americans.  I recently watched a Rick Steves travel documentary of his visit to Iran which makes that point very plainly.  

Rick spoke with a group of young Iranians he stopped on a street and engaged in discussion.  They were surprisingly friendly and outgoing and while they were extemely critical of America and its policies in the Middle East every one of them said they harbor no animosity toward Americans.  

I am not alone in saying I harbor no animosity toward Iraq or its people, yet I clearly understand why many if not most Iraqis hate America -- without ever stopping in their judgment to consider that many or most Americans do not support their government's policies and actions.

Today I heard a Jewish woman on the Randi Rhodes radio program talk about her being beaten and arrested for speaking out against Rep. Allen West at an AIPAC rally in which West voiced strong support for Israel.  I've also read and heard about Israeli people who vigorously oppose Israel's policies toward the Palestinians.  

The point I'm making refers to your comment, which, whether intentional or not, amounts to a propaganda ploy.  And I'll support that statement by challenging you to find one message in this long thread in which hatred is expressed toward the Israeli people.  

For your information, in case you are not already well aware of it, resentment of America's support of Israel is not the same as hatred for the Israeli people anymore than Iranian's resentment of America does not mean Iranians generally hate American people.  

So the two possibilities are (a) you are an ordinary low-level propagandist who uses the word "hate" as a device, or (b) you are one of those pathetic characters commonly known as a "self-hating Jew" who simply assumes everyone else hates you and all Jews, too.  

Which is it?


----------



## Nic_Driver (May 27, 2011)

MikeK said:


> Raptor said:
> 
> 
> > Please allow me to express my thoughts on the Israeli haters on this thread For those nazis out there that hate Israelis please go off somewhere and DIE!! a slow death in the most horrible manner possible there is no room in the Gene pool for scum like you. Thats it thought i had something more to say but i think this says it all.
> ...



It's a standard ploy to minimize criticism of the State of Israel.  Cries of anti-Semitism are used when the truth is inconvenient, clearly he's "A".


----------



## taichiliberal (May 27, 2011)

docmauser1 said:


> taichiliberal said:
> 
> 
> > docmauser1 said:
> ...


[/QUOTE]


*Yes folks, Docmauser1 posts are obvious drivel.  I leave him to it.*


----------

